# Selm's Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil



## Selm (Feb 19, 2002)

*Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil*

This campaign is not new, and some of the readers from the old forums
have perhaps already read the beginning (until Episode 8 when the
boards changed), fell free to skip the beginning as it will be nearly
only reposts of the old story. As I got swamped by work in december
and january, I dropped the forums just enough for this story hour to
get forgotten in the server change ... but it is not dead, and it will
be reborn ... NOW 

For my new readers, the title should have given you the main track:
this is a Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign. We are
playing the official campaign, but as I'm a quite scheming DM I like
to add my own salt, as you will see in the story for those of you who
have played or mastered this campaign.

I also have to give you another warning: I'm French !! So please
bear with me for that  It will not be beautifully written, at least
not as well as I'd like, but I hope you will be able to grasp the fun
and pleasure we have playing this campaign.

I will stop the introduction now, if you want to drop me a line or
two, the link is here.

You can also find an image of our group,here.
The game is : try to find who is playing each PC, and be warned, it is
surely not so easy


----------



## Selm (Feb 19, 2002)

*Introduction of the Player Characters*

*Selm' Return to the Temple of Elemental EVIL*
_DD3 campaign started in september 2001_

Yet another Return campaign ... I've played the first one some years
ago with some of the players of this campaign for which I'm the DM. It
was deadly but a lot of fun and I must say it wasn't hard to find
players for the sequel ...

We are playing two times a month in average, and each Episode of this
story hour is a live game session. This is not a pbem campaign so the
flow is perhaps less regular than other story hours, but it will last
at least until the end of this year.

And now the cast, 7 Characters for 7 Players :
_(DM note: I will track the level changes from time to time, this is
the Pcs at the beginning of the story)_

*Alahija* - Half Elf - Female - Rog2/Sor2 - CG - 
daughter of the Viscount Langard of Verbobonc

*Ezekiel* - Human - Male - Clr4 of Kord - CG - 
has fought in the great crusade against Iuz

*Killashalandilis* - Human - Female - Pal4 of Mayaheine - LG - 
knight attempting the entry into the Knights of the Hart

*Lywen Selinker* - Human - Male - Wiz4(Transmuter) - NG - 
apprentice of Kerzalyn, the royal mage of Furyondy

*Diane Derwyn* - Human - Female - Fig2/Rog2 - CG - 
reluctant bodyguard of Lywen

*Gandigoot* - Gnome - Male - Rng4 - CG - 
trader and hunter of the greatest Kron Hills gnome town

*Rousing Fox* - Human - Male - Mnk4 - LN - 
came from Veluna, linked to the Rao church

All this story started by a message sent by Rufus (leader of Hommlet)
to viscount Langard of Verbobonc. This message informed him that
troubles were starting near Hommlet and that humanoids were once again
rousing in the nearby temple. Rufus asked the help of Langard for
investigating those matters.
But Langard is now in a difficult political situation, a lot of the
Verbobonc nobles are still not trusting him and he must pose as a good
ruler for his viscounty. He decided to ask help from Furyondy and to
send his own daughter to Hommlet. At least he could have confidence in
her.

During this time, Brune, the friend of Rufus and prime wizard of
Hommlet was also asking help from Kerzalyn, an old friend of him and
the royal mage of Furyondy. Brune and Y'dey (the Canoness of
StCuthbert in Hommlet) were encountering difficulties to scry in the
future concerning the Temple (as they were doing for several years).
They saw strange anf frightfull images and concluded that something
was up with the Temple of Elemental Evil.
Kerzalyn was part of the Emridy Meadows battle, the first rousing of
the Temple in 569CY, and he was very concerned by a potential reborn
of the Temple of Elemental Evil. His own apprentice, Lywen was sent to
Hommlet with the help of Diane, has protection for his precious
apprentice. In fact Kerzalyn lost his previous apprentice during the
war and was quite protective towards this young fellow 
Diane, promoted Lywen bodyguard, was a young noblewoman from Chendl
indepted to Kerzalyn for a small magical service some years ago. She
is a competent duelist and quite learned in history.

Belvor IV, king of Furyondy received the letter from viscount
Langard. The Temple has always been a real danger and Belvor decided
to send help (especially as his son, Thrommel, could be a prisonner
from the temple since 573). But once again political difficulties in
Furyondy prevented the king to send the Knights of Furyondy in an
offical mission. The war was still going on the frontier with Iuz. And
it will be ill considered if the King chose to help another country
against an "imaginary" threat rather than defend his own kingdom. So
two young people were secretly sent, not known by politicians and
devoted to the cause of good and Furyondy.
The first was Killashalandilis, a young knight from Crystalreach (a
region of Furyondy), it was her test to enter the Knights of the
Hart. The second was Ezekiel, a wolf nomad priest of Kord serving in
the Furyondian army since the great crusade in 586, his hate for
humanoids and his devotion to the cause of goodness were assured.

Gandigoot is a gnome of Tulwar, the greatest gnome city in the Kron
Hills, he works as a guide for merchants in the Hills. The caravan he
was protecting was recently attacked by gnolls near Hommlet. He stayed
in Hommlet to warn other caravans of the threat when the other gnomes
were going back to Tulwar.

Rousing Fox is a monk, he comes from a monastery near Mytrick in
Veluna. His blood was a little too hot for a monastery of Rao and his
master sent him on a travel to find wisdom. Try to do goodness around
you, said his master to Rousing Fox ... and so the young monk was on
the roads, travelling towards east and fabulous Greyhawk City.

And so started this story, in the end of spring, in year 591CY ...

... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode ONE - The Start of the Story
(All good ToEE stories must start at the Inn of the Welcome Wench)


----------



## Selm (Feb 19, 2002)

*Episode 1*

Episode ONE - The Start of the Story
(All good ToEE stories must start at the Inn of the Welcome Wench)
Planting 14, 591CY

Alahija, daughter of the viscount of Verbobonc was travelling from
Verbobonc to Hommlet with her escort, the young knight
Killashalandilis and the wolf nomad cleric of Kord Ezekiel. 

They encountered two travellers setting camp on their last night
before arriving at Hommlet. The two were a man and a woman, clearly
nobles by their clothes or rich merchants but without anything to sell
... after some discussion they learned that they all intended to go to
Hommlet and decided to camp and finish the road together.
It was hard for Alahija to hide her title as Killasha (landilis but
it's long really  ) was always adding "Your Lordship" when she was
addressing her. Finally they learned who each other was.
The two strangers were from Chendl (as Ezekiel and Killasha). The man
was named Lywen Selinker and the woman declared herself has his
bodyguard and was named Diane Derwyn.

The night went well ... they arrived at Hommlet on the 15th of Planting.

As the day is almost done, they decide to go to the Inn and to see
Rufus tomorrow. So they enter the Inn of the Welcome Wench.
As Vesta and her mother are helping at the fortress for a special
diner, they are "welcome" by the barmaid Maridosen. She's quite rude
but very professional and they are soon around a table with hot soup
in their bowls and Celene wine in their cups.
The inn is not overcrowded but there is a lot of people, townfolks but
also travellers, merchants and adventurers. They speak a little with
Maridosen and learn of a gnome staying at the inn and having been
attacked by gnolls some days ago. They also spot a man in black (the
MIB as he was quickly called) wering black armor alone at a table in
the back of the room. And wo said that bad people wear always black ?
They learn that the man has quite a sinister reputation of drunker
and bar fighter ...
Soon after, a strong man wearing arms and armor enters the Inn. He is
warmly welcome by Ostler, the inkeeper in the kitchen tonight because
his wife and daughter are not here. After he sits at the table of the
town guards. They quicly learn that he's named Elmo and is the town
militia captain.  
Killasha goes to speak with the gnome, worried by the gnoll rumor; and
Ezekiel with Elmo, as it's always good to speak with the military
chief  Ezekiel also goes to the bar asking Maridosen about the black
fellow at the back of the Inn.

It turns out that Elmo was aware of their expected arrival and agreed
when Ezekiel says him that they will see Rufus tomorrow. Maridosen
knows few about the black armored guy, he doesn't speak a lot, pays
his bills and drink too much, he has already been in prison for drunk
fight one or two times if she remembers well ...
The gnome, named Gandigoot - yes Gandigoot, not Gundigoot as the name
of the innkeeper (Ostler is named Gundigoot as his wife and daughter)
imagine the pain  - decides to go to the newcomers table to warn
them of the gnoll danger.
During this time, a young man, quite common by appearance, was earing
their conversation. He was a monk seeking wisdom in travels and was
quite concerned by the poor gnomes attacked by dangerous beasties such
as gnolls. He asks to join the table, and the party is complete. 

Gandigoot convince them to go hunting gnolls tomorrow, but after their
meeting with Hommlet leader, Rufus. During this time, Killasha is
looking intensly in one direction ... the Man in Black, and finally
get what she deserved, he's coming right on them ...
As the other are still speaking of gnolls, two heavy gauntlets hurt
the table. 
MiB "Why are you looking at me like that ?" 
Killasha "Well, you're wearing black color ... and ... it's black
... and black is bad, no ?" you deserve a detect evil thinks Killasha
and she starts to concentrate
MiB "Stop that magic" he's advancing towards Killasha who jump up from
her stool.
As Killasha is not stopping, a gauntled fist struck her in the face,
but she's a strong and determined fellow and she keeps her
concentration. To her surprise, black is not always bad as the man in
front of her isn't wearing those bad auras she learned to see.
Reassured, she sits back on her stool ... 
Around the table people look another way and all is back to normal,
everyone was thinking that the young knight will duel her black
nemesis but she keeps her temper ... another day ...
Finally Gandigoot is asking the man about his name and profession. His
name is Xaod and he says that he's "chasing evil around the world" ...
Hearing that by the word, Gandigoot asks him to join them on their
gnoll hunt. Rendez-vous is taken for tomorrow early afternoom!

Soon after everyone goes to sleep after a long busy day. Hommlet seems
to be a peaceful town but dangers are seemingly waiting just outside.
The first game session was over, and they were all living well ... the
Inn of the Wecome Wench is not so dangerous, besides MIBs ... but a
Temple campaign could not be played only in the Inn ...

... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 1
(DM: You're approaching the moathouse.
 Players: Hey we're searching an old fortress, what do you want with a
"moathouse" ? 
 DM: Oh god, ok, I'll stop English ... 8) )


----------



## Horacio (Feb 19, 2002)

Oh, one of my favorites story hours make its return!

Allez, Selm, racontez-nous ton historie!!!!


----------



## Selm (Feb 20, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Oh, one of my favorites story hours make its return!
> *



Hi Horacio, long time without hearing you. I'm happy to read again from you, and see from your profile image that your new daughter (it was a daughter ?) seems to enjoy too.


> *
> Allez, Selm, racontez-nous ton historie!!!! *



Tu peux compter dessus ...
I already have a lot to repost 

By the way, do you continue your story hour ? Or is your game finished ?

see you,


----------



## Selm (Feb 20, 2002)

*Episode 2-1*

Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 1
(DM: You're approaching the moathouse.
 Players: Hey we're searching an old fortress, what do you want with a
"moathouse"? 
 DM: Yeah, I'll stop english ok ... 8) )
Planting 16, 591CY

It was dawn and the sun was rising in the sky. Killasha is already
awake and praying Mayaheine. Ezekiel awake soon after and at 7h30 they
are nearly all around a table in the dining hall of the Inn of the
Welcome Wench.
Nearby ... Rousing Fox is doing body exercises behind the inn, Lywen
is in his room studying his spells and Diane is still asleep.

Alahija and her escort go to the fortress in the early morning, they
are awaited as Elmo informed Rufus of their arrival yesterday
night. As soon as he learns her name, the guard at the gate let
Alahija pass into the keep and escort her to the meeting room, on the
first floor of the keep dungeon.
After something like fifthteen minutes, Rufus arrives and Brune five
minutes after him (Brune is in fact Burne in the official campaign but
whe changed the name as it does not sound well in French). They are
two men between fourty and fifthty years old, Rufus is a clearly a
fighter beeing a strong man with greying hairs; Brune is a little
older, his hairs are nearly white as his beard, he has more than one
wrinkle and a severe gaze. 
After some presentations, Rufus explains them why he has requested
some help. Some signs seems to indicate that the old Temple near the
town of Nulb, known as the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil, is
once again getting some power.
Humanoids attacks are more and more common, as the recent gnoll attack
on a gnomish caravan demonstrates it. And by experience, each and
every thing must be taken with great care when you deal with this
temple.
Recent investigations by Elmo and others have proven that a hobgoblin
tribe now occupies the temple grounds, but nothing more precise is
known on the temple activities, especially about the lower levels,
which "should" be entirely colapsed.
The three agree to study the matter and search for these humanoids,
Alahija announce their intention to hunt the gnolls, having attacked
the gnomish caravan, this very afternoon. Rufus is pleased but advises
them to be carefull, there is no need for more deaths around Hommlet,
enough courageous adventurers have already given their lives for
goodness in the fight against the temple ten years ago.
Brune then speak for the first time, saying them that some friends
should also come from Chendl to help them in the arcane domain. They
inform him that these friends are already in town, arrived yesterday
with them, which "seems" to make Brune happier.

They depart from the keep and go back to the Inn of the Welcome Wench,
preparing for the gnoll-hunt during the afternoon.
Killasha is her going to the temple to Pelor. She encounters Yether
the Keen, priest of Pelor in Hommlet who is readying the temple for
the midday office. He is happy to see a new member of the faith in
Hommlet, even if Killashalandilis is a paladin of Mayaheine, this is
nearly the same for him. Yether is a friendly man, devoted to Pelor
and the good of Hommlet inhabitants, Killasha promised to come back
often and Yether promised her his aid if necessary.
Gandigoot also has an urgent affair and goes to the tanner shop (who
is not working with elephant hide!), the leatherworker Naddy Tomanloft
is a friend of him as all the gnomes in Hommlet. In fact he wants a
new leather armor, this  is a special matter as it needs good leather
and an armorer. Rendez-vous is taken for tomorrow morning with Alphon,
halfling head smithy of hommlet and his armorer at the tanner shop.
"You will get the best Gandigoot, you're such a courageous fellow
thats you deserve it." In fact he starts to have a gnoll slayer 
reputation as a survivor of the gnoll attack on the gnome caravan he
was escorting near Hommlet a week ago. Gandigoot also proposes to the
tanner to take a drink at the Inn, they plan to make a great gnome
party tomorrow evening at the Welcom Wench. "This will be great for
sure."

-- Have we lost some of the group ? --

But the morning is only starting for someone ... Diane, who slowly
awakes for eleven. Lywen is already waiting for her since more than
one hour, having finished his studies for nine hour and a half.
Diane promises to be quick trough her door and starts to put her
clothes, even without tacking the time for a bath ... which is a real
effort for her. They finally quit the inn for half and eleven, when
the others are going back ... whaoo, good schedule budies ... grinning
... 

Lywen and Diane are bring to Brune as soon as they said that they are
here to see him. He must have spread the word that he's expecting two
people from Chendl as the others have said him that they must pass
this morning.
They are guided to the fourth floor of the dungeon and enter Brune's
private quarters. The old wizard is alone, he's reading a book, sat at
a table in the center of the room. He close his book when his guests
enter and make a sign for them to come sitting at the table.
The discussion is short, clear and straightforward. Brune does not
like to lose his time babbling and this seems to perfectly suits Lywen
and Diane. He explains them that the Temple of Elemental Evil seems to
be resurrecting again. The Canoness of St Cuthbert and himself have
monitored the temple since ten years, using divination to prevent any
bad surprise as the revival of the demoness Zugtmoy in the year 579.
And bad signs are rising, the divinations were becoming harder and
harder since nearly half a year, as if a powerfull force was opposing
them. And the last one two weeks ago showed a big "living" fire and a
great black nothingness, which are clearly not good omens.
After this divination he informed Kerzalyn, Lywen master, and Kerzalyn
conducted the same divination at Chendl, getting the same results. It
was important enough for the two powerfull wizards (and the priests
who helped them) to justify further inquiries. This is Lywen task
here, with the other group from Chendl and Verbobonc which was
requested by Rufus for the same reasons.
Brune think that Spugnoir, a local mage, could know more about the
temple as he's often adventuring in the region. But he has disappeared
since two days and they should start their researches with him. (He is
used to run a potion shop in the west of the town.)

Following Brune's advice, Lywen and Diane go to the potion shop. It
is built in the new part of the town, on the other side of the river
than the small castle. The shop is in fact very small, a glass window
lets see some medical herbs and bottles and there is very few room in
the shop, just enough for three people between the entry and the
desk. And just now at the desk a young girl is reading a book, she's
alone in the shop which is quite uncommon.
Lywen and Diane explain her who they are and why they are here. The
young girl, who's name is Renne, is very happy that some people decide
to search her father and she gives them all the informations she
has. She does not know much as her father do not allow her to
adventure with him, but she's very aware, intelligent and perhaps even
more wise than her father who seems to like adventuring a little too
much ... They learn that Spugnoir is currently investigating the old
fortress eastwards of town, he went there two days ago, and he's not
yet returned. This is not in his habits as he informs his daughter if
he plans to go out for more than a day. Besides, as it is not the
first time that he goes to this place, he said Renne that gnolls seems
to be around the fortress, even if he didn't know why or where is
their camp.
With all these new informations Lywen and Diane are going back to the
Welcome Wench, promising Renne that they will go to the old fortress
and search for his father.

It's now time for lunch, Alahija, Killasha, Ezekiel, Rousing Fox,
Gandigoot (not the innkeeper, the gnome) are eating at the Inn of the
Welcome Wench when Lywen and Diane come back from the keep.
They agree to meet for two o'clock and to two go to prepare as they
took their breakfast at eleven, it's not yet time for lunch 
But they do not depart without speaking at least a little of the
Spugnoir incident, this seems to awaken the interest of their friends
too, they'll see after lunch.
But some are eager to know more and Killasha (you know she's so kind)
runs to the potions shop. She enters the small shop and does not see
anyone, after one minute, a young girl goes up behind the desk. Afraid
for the girl's security, Killasha asks her if she wants some help, but
another voice then goes out from behing the desk and a helmet with a
sturdy dwarf head under it appears. Haunor is payed by Spugnoir just
for this task and seems to sincerely stick to it (at least Killasha
will not asks him that ... his gaze surely says enough). Nevertheless
she proposes her help if "anything is needed" and Renne thanks her and
encourages her to come back if she ever need any potion. When 
Killasha goes out she can hear the two resuming their queens game
behing the shop desk. 
During this time, Gandigoot is visiting his friend Joman Dart, the
halfling at the old trading post. He searches wolf traps for "big bad
woofies" and finally takes three big wolf iron traps. Poor gnolls you
don't know to await with tihs dreadfull gnome. "Because if you need
three gnomes for a gnoll, one is enough if he has a lot of traps."

At one hour and a half nearly everyone is ready, they encounter Xaod
who says that he will be there at two o'clock, and they discuss the
plan for the gnoll-hunt.
It seems that gnolls have been seen near the old fortress to the east,
at least that's what the young girl said. Beside, it's possible that
this Spugnoir will be there and he could perhaps give them more
informations ... so they decided to go there ... quite easily ...
As they all have horses, Rousing Fox decides to buy one, just
... immediatly. He does not know much about horses but there is a
stable in Hommlet and a friendly dwarven helps him to chose a good
horse. One hundred and seventy five golden pieces later, Rousing Fox
has a good horse with a saddle and all he needs to ride, except
training. But this he will have soon.

-- On the road again --

It's early afternoon, they finally depart to the fortress, the old
outpost of the Temple of Elemental Evil. The road starts beyond the
keep, behind Hommlet hill.
Once again they can pass by the walls of Rufus and Brune's keep. The
small castle seems so reassuring ...

After some time on the dusty road towards Nulb, they arrive at a
crossroad. To the north awaits Nulb and to the east the fortress,
determined, they go east.
Slowly the landscape starts to change, the brushy hills around Hommlet
become less and less common, and they start to enter a marshland.
Their guide, the gnome Gandigoot, is scouting before the party on his
warpony, nearly a hundred meters ahead of the others.

Suddenly two creatures jump on the track and attack Gandigoot. They
look like huge badgers with a black fur, glowing red eyes and big, big
claws. Hopefully for Gandigoot, his pony isn't even afraid, it's a
courageous animal and two dire badgers will not frighten it, sometimes
Gandigoot even says that it's quite a blockhead for that. Avoiding the
beasts, the pony backtrack on the road and Gandigoot jump on the
ground.
The others, seeing that Gandigoot is attacked (and hearing the cries
for help) prepare for the fight. Alahija takes her bow, Diane,
Killasha and Ezekiel run towards the fight, Lywen studies the
situation and rousing Fox is trying to calm his horse. But for the
upcoming two rounds, Gandigoot is alone against the two big badgers.
Alahija tries to help him by firing at the badgers but misses and is
forced to stop because of the arrival of the others into the fray.
Nevertheless our gnome successfully survived, mauled but linving,
until the charge of Ezekiel and Killasha. The badgers are finally
easily dispatched, but this first fight opened their eyes: hommlet is
a peacefull town but its neighbouhood is surely less friendly.
Besides, Gandigoot was mad  against Alahija because she shot and
arrow while he was fighting the badgers. She could have hurted him and
he do not like to be hurted, gnolls and badgers are already enought
for him without adding half-elves.

After having packed the frightened horses, they resume the march. A
light fog starts to cover the land, as it slowly morph into a swamp,
which does not seem to make them happy :rolleys:
Gandigoot decides to once again scout ahead of the party and takes the
lead on his mighty warpony. When they really enter the swamp, the road
becomes a trail towering out of the swamp by three or four feets. They
dismount and continue on foot (but with the horses behind them
obviously).

-- Arrival at the Moathouse --

DM: "Finally, nearly three hours after your depart from Hommlet, a form
appears in the fog, this seems to be the moathouse."
... silence ...
After some confusion everybody understand this moathouse is the old
fortress they are searching for. Alahija and Gandigoot advance while
the others are waiting out of sight.
Taking their time and using the fog, the half-elf and the gnome reach
the drawbridge with mastersfull discretion. They start to investigate
the old bridge which seems to be quite strong. During this time, Diane
is also advancing and reaches them just when Alahija starts to cross
the wooden drawbridge. They discuss the plan with Gandigoot and she
backtracks to inform the others, the two rogues and the ranger are
doing quite a great scouting team really ... 
The plan is simple:
- Alahija goes to the moathouse broken door, she looks into the
courtyard.
- When Alahija advances (this means the courtyard is clean), Gandigoot
advances to take the position at the door.
- During this time, Diane informs the others and they start to slowly
advance when Gandigoot goes on the bridge.
Good plan, clear and simple ... this should work ... most of the time.


... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 2
(Alahija playing with her newfound little friend  )


----------



## Selm (Feb 20, 2002)

*Episode 2-2*

Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 2
(Alahija playing with her newfound little friend  )
still Planting 16, 591CY

Back into motion, Alahija is hidden behind the broken doorway of the
moathouse. Suddenly, and before Diane could explain the plan to the
others, she decides to enter the courtyard as it seems really empty
and quiet.
Now from another point of view ...

Utreshimon was nearly sleeping, he was taking a sun bath in the
Moathouse courtyard for three hours now and decided to refresh a
little in his new lair.
Finally life could be fun even outside the Lortmill Mountains think
the young dragon. He finded this abandonned keep three days ago and
discovered men inside. They are now trapped in the underground of the
keep and try to go out from time to time. It's hard to sleep while
waiting for those pathetic attacks, but it's really entertainning, and
Utreshimon likes to play games.
He killed some men two days ago and started to eat them. Hum, he has
already finished the first in fact, his mother has always said him
that he was eating too quickly. Now he's not so hungry and wait for
fun.

Then, while he's refreshing in the main room of his lair. Have I said
that old castle ruins make great dragon lairs ? He suddenly sees a
woman crossing his courtyard. Waooo, meat delivery service, thought
the dragon ... his mother said him that when he will have a great
treasure, food will be delivered directly in his lair from time to
time, usually nearly enought to live without hunting, and so keeping
time to study magic (this is why older dragons are wiser and better in
magic, you know). So, as his mother said him, Utreshimon started to
pack a tresure (not only because he likes gold pieces and shiny little
jewels ... he likes them too that's right but anyway he has to do it,
sad dragon life, they all have to do it, to eat ... adventurers ), 
but he was young and his treasure was'nt so impressive, he wasn't
hopping to see tresure seekers so soon. Chance must be with him
thought the dragon when going out of his lair.

The little woman was too short and frail to be human, she must have
some elven blood and elves aren't as tasty as humans but hopefully
Utreshimon has food for now and he could play with this one. He
advanced gracefully in the courtyard, jumping on the sand with the
help of his wings. As he's still young his wings are really greater
than his body and when running, he's nearly like flying one meter
above ground.

(Alahija then saw a huge blue dragon running at top speed right on
her.  Even if Utreshimon is not so big by dragons standards, his
six meter body with the tail and great wings were really enought to
frighten the young half-elf.)

The first funny thing to do with a prey is to roast it and then see
its frightened face. Utreshimon doesn't think twice and breath a
deadly bolt of lightning right towards the intruder. He is really
surprised when he sees the small creature jumping on the ground and
rolling under the bolt, it was unusual, she wasn't even a little burnt
... strange thinks Utreshimon, if you couldn't have confidence in your
breath what will be a dragon life. He should have aimed better, yes it
has to be that, poor aim surely, perhaps he wasn't so lucky today
actually. Anyway the prey will only last longer, which means more game
... and this is good for Utreshimon.

(Alahija was mad, a dragon in this old moathouse, this was surely not
expected. She is still asking herself how she could have escaped from
the deadly lightning bolt while going back on her feet. That's when
the dragon started to pound at her)

Utreshimon is now trying to get his two claws on the human. If he
could do it, it will be so great. Humans are always fun when they are
trapped, some even pledge for mercy. And the dragon likes to see
terror in the eyes of his prey. But this tiny little thing is evasive,
it seems she doesn't even try to fight the dragon but only evade his
attacks, it must be fear, she must be completely terrified thinks
Utreshimon. This is great game today, happy dragon day ...

---
When Gandigoot saw Alahija advance, he followed the plan and came to
took her place at the door. Quickly he knew that something was not as
planned, just when a crackling bolt of lightning passed five meters in
front of him. He arrived at the door and saw the newfound pet of
Alahija ... or was it the opposite ?

The gnome fires a crossbow bolt into the dragon's shoulder. The bolt
connects but dosen't seem to harm it much, even if it is enought for
the dragon to give to this little fellow an eloquent gaze.
Gandigoot isn't a fool, he nearly saw death one week ago fighting
gnolls and two of his friends were slain during the attack. One must
survive to get the corpses to the priest of Hommlet ... and isn't it
better if the survivor is him ?
He was once again on the drawbridge and saw water under him, he was
faintly remembering of a potential danger but Gandigoot was more
preoccuped by the dragon than by physical properties of water and
lightning and decided to jump into the moat. Hopefully he can swim and
he started to put as much distance as he could between him and the
blue dragon. 
You need three gnomes to fight a gnoll on equal terms, Gandigoot never
learned how much gnomes you need for a dragon, but he was sure that
one is far from the count. And he is probably right ...  
---

Utreshimon is suddenly bitten by something on his shoulder, turning
his head to investigate, he sees a bolt and a gnome. The human-elf
wasn't alone, good ... two are better than one, it will be even more
fun. But gnomes are bad, too small and not very tasty, poor dragon,
not even a good fat human with a big belly, these ones *are* tasty.
Well, stopping his dreams of food, the dragon tries to bite Alahija,
if there was other treasure hunters, he could still have fun even if
he finishes this small one.

(Alahija desperatly tries to avoid the dragon attacks, she knows that
her friends will run to help her as they must have seen the dragon now
and Gandigoot surely fled to warn them.
She only has to survive until their arrival and timely rescue.)

After one more minute, the young dragon is already tired of his game.
He grabs Alahija in one of his claw and pound her until she stops
moving (humans are not smart enought to stop moving before beeing
dead most of the time). He's now free to follow the small gnome who
will surely lead him to the other treasure hunters. As his mother was
teaching, humans are never alone, seek and kill the wizard and you
will be safe. 

(Alahija:"And the timely rescue! Where is the timely rescue ?
You do *know* that I'm dying right now ... do you ?")


Utreshimon always follows the advices of his mother, as we will see
next week  For now he's tacking of, the body of Alahija bleeding
in the courtyard ... Where is the rescue team ?


... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 3
(Yes you're level 4 and after, this dragon was not SOOO big ...)


----------



## Selm (Feb 20, 2002)

*Episode 2-3*

Episode TWO - Another Day in a Quiet Little Town - Part 3
(Yes you're level 4 and after, this dragon was not SOOO big ...) 
you know that this is Planting 16, 591CY, yes you know ... or if you
don't, you should.


Gandigoot is swimming in the moat, he's still under the shock of what
he has seen. A DRAGON, a real living DRAGON .... he was sure at the
beginning that it was an illusion but his crossbow bolt touched
something and the gaze the dragon gave him could not be an illusion,
it was too much real, to much frightening. Swin small gnome, save your
life, you will have a story to tell.

If Alahija is now dying on the floor of the moathouse courtyard, she
did not fell without shouting for help and her friends know that
something is wrong. They are all running towards the moathouse, Diane
is even at the door as she not even had the time to reach them and
tell them of "the plan" before Alahija entered the moathouse.


This is at this moment that they see the form of the blue dragon
taking off from the courtyard. Even if the players are aware of what
is arrived to Alahija, the characters are all very surprised and
frightened. This is a real DRAGON (and they are only level 4 ...).

The dragon flies onto the portal at the entry of the moathouse (he is
searching the gnome) and sees the group of adventurers running right
on him.
(So his mother was right once again thought Utreshimon, there was a
group of treasure hunters. And this time they are bigger and seems
more dangerous than the first two.)
Without hesitation the dragon realeases a deadly breath on the coming
party. The huge bolt of lightning scorchs the earth and some of the
rescue team. Diane sees the bolt pass above her, beeing already on the
bridge and Lywen is already out of the bolt's way having changed his
straight running line the round before (those two are sneaky  ). If
Rousing Fox could barely escape the big bolt with extreme speed, the
three last members of the party are badly hurt. Ezekiel was a little
protected by a resist element spell he casted last round and by an
endurance spell since the badger incident, it saved his life as the
deadly energy passes trough his body and plate armor. Killasha's 
paladin abilities were not enought to protect her from the bolt and
she endures a great suffering when the electricity engulfs her, but
she's still alive after it (Killasha and Ezekiel are now near 4-5 hps
...) and this is not good in front of a dragon ... Beside we should
not forget Xaod, for his first adventure with the party, he discovers
and endures the breath of a blue dragon, even if his resistance seems
better than for the two other plate mail fighters, the pain is great
(NPCs seems better than PCs on saving throws).

(Utreshimon is quite happy, this bolt was a great success and it
bolsters his confidence. The first failure of the day with the little
human-elf was bad aim, it is now certain.
But a point attracts the dragon's attention, there is a man casting a
spell in the back of the tresure hunter's group. This is a wizard for
sure and Utershimon knows that he must kill the wizard first.
This should be easy as the three fighters seem badly hurt and should
flee for sure.)

The dragon takes off once again and flights right on the group of the
three fighters and Lywen, who is alone without his bodyguard.
But this is without counting on the courage and determination of
Killasha and Ezekiel, the two take their swords and prepare for the
fight. Lywen does not hesitate more and cast a pack of magic missiles
on the dragon.

(This is not planed, disgusting direct confrontation against three
heavily armed fighters and a wizard, Utreshimon changes his mind.)

The group of adventurers is surprised when the dragon changes the
course of his flight. He passes well above them, makes a great
semi-circle in the sky and turns back towards the moathouse. Lywen
uses this time to fire two more volleys of magic missiles him. And, as
you surely understand, it starts to make him angry.
During this time, Rousing Fox has jumped the small river and is now on
the west side of the moathouse (the drawbidge is on the south side). He
plans to enter the old ruined fortress by the broken west wall. And
suddenly remarks that he doesn't see the dragon anymore. Where is the
foul beast ? Rousing Fox looks behind him just in time to see a giant
blue arrow rushing at him. Quite afraid, the monk desperatly tries to
escape the grapple which will surely be followed by a bad fall of no
less than fifty meters ... and death as you can imagine. No sooner
said than done, Rousing Fox jump on the other side of the moat, hoping
to escape the dragon attack and hide in the wall debris. But, hindered
by his haste, he takes a bad hop and falls into the moat, nevertheless
escaping a certain death ... only to discover that he can not swim ...

While the dragon is going back into the moathouse, Ezekiel and
Killasha are healing themselves and are able to cure the most part of
their injuries, but this seriously depletes their magical power.
If Gandigoot is only starting to go out of the water hidden in the
middle of some high weeds, Diane has carefully entered the courtyard
during the dragon's absence, crossing the drawbridge and passing the
broken doorway.
But she only has time to discover the body of Alahija laying on the
ground before the dragon comes back into his lair. This time there is
only one adventurer and the dragon does'nt hesitate even one second
before attacking. Diane is quickly pushed to the wall and forced into
a defensive stance. She has to defend herself against the claws, the
tail, the bites and altogether a furious dragon. After two combat
rounds it becomes evident that Diane will not survive a lot more
alone, then she notices an old door at the base of a tower near her
(this is one of the four rempart towers, the south west corner tower
is entered from the courtyard, near the entry door). Diane uses her
superior initiative to rush into the cover of the tower basement. She
is once again able to escape the dragon's attacks, but he starts to
destroy the old door and will soon be able to reach her. The stairs to
the first floor of the tower are broken, it seems that her luck stops
there. Diane manages two more stabs onto the dragon before the door
completely breaks open, this time she will not be able to escape his
attacks, her superior mobility will not help her ... is this the end?

At this exact moment, a deep-sounding battle cry resonates through the
moathouse courtyard. Ezekiel, Killasha and Xaod are finally arrived!
The dragon has not even time to go out of the door where he is nearly
stuck before a massive sword tears through his flesh. Ezekiel's
two-handed great sword has conected! 
This seems bad for the blue dragon, one more round and two more
profound scars mark his body, those three are dangerous for sure!

(Utreshimon is not happy, really not happy and he will not make nice
to those freaky bastards! They even stab him while he was playing with
his new toy! And while they should be roasted, they are fighting him
as if his electric breath was nothing.
This must be the wizard, his mother has said him, the wizards are the
greater curse for dragons.
But there was no time for melancholy, if he stands here longer he will
die and he doesn't want to die. He still has a long life to live, even
several centuries, those despiteful treasure hunters are such a pain.)

All seems good for the party, when the dragon takes off. The massive
cloud of sand raised by his strong wings nearly blind the whole group
as the dragon prepares a new deadly lightning bolt.
But the priest of Kord will not die here today, protecting his eyes
from the sandy cloud, he stabs the dragon with divine fury calling his
god to his help. Once again his deadly great sword touch the dragon's
flank and cuts a deep wound into it.

(This HURTS BAD .. how could this human hurt Utreshimon so bad with a
single blow ... he survived the dragon breath, sees trough his sand
cloud and could kill him with two more blows like this one.
He must be a professionnal treasure hunter, a dangerous one, one of
those deadly dragon-slayers and Utreshimon's mother has warned him
against this kind. He was too young, he should flee, but they were too
numerous around him ...
He must be more cunning than those humans, and he will survive, to
kill them later, to avenge his honor and take back his lair and
treasure.)

The dragon then shouted a terrible cry, the last blow of Ezekiel has
been enough and the beast was deadly wounded.
Unable to breath once again, the dragon crashed on the east wall of
the courtyard, his large body still convulsed by spasms. All party
members could see the dragon's demise.
All ... or nearly all, Rousing Fox has finally finished his fight for
life in the moat and has climbed the ruined wall. However he arrived
too late to fight the dragon but he could see the deadly blow of
Ezekiel. Alahija was still slain in the sandy square entrance, it was
a miracle that her corpse was not more severely damaged during the
fight. And Gandigoot ... arrives at the door with the party horses and
his mighty warpony, they have fled when the dragon appeared and the
gnome successfully find them and took them back, all or ... nearly
all, as Ezekiel and Rousing Fox horses are still missing.)


The monster defeated, Ezekiel turns his attention to Alahija. They all
know that it is too late, they were too far away when she was attacked
and Killasha is shaken to the core, she has fallen to her mission of
protection. But the guardian angel of Alahija is strong and she is
still alive! Ezekiel heal her and after some minutes she regains
consciousness, tired and without any force but alive.
With happiness and pride they decide to investigate the ruined keep.
A bloody trail attracks their attention and, while the others help
Alahija, Rousing Fox and Lywen enter the dragon's lair, a great hall
partially colapsed. They discover two corpses, one already one third
eaten, this one seems to have been a priest and the other probably a
rogue. The priest's corpse wears an ocre robe and a strange holy
symbol, a black triangle with a golden Y into it, each branch of the Y
finishing in the middle of one side of the black triangle. A strange
lilas colored stone mask lies beside the head of the priest.
Diane and Killasha join them but they are unable to indentify the holy
symbol, the dragon seems to have killed the two and dragged them into
his lair. 

During this time, Ezekiel, Xaod and Gundigoot are still standing
beside the dragon. Alahija is recovering and starts to be able to walk
again by herself. Xaod has touched the dragon with his sword to be
sure that he's dead for good and they are debating about what they
should do with his corpse. They decide to behead it and take back the
head to Hommlet as a proof of their fight. Ezekiel rises his
two-handed sword and prepares for the strike.

(Hey, what are they doing, they want to kill him for good. Utreshimon
was sure to have duped them, but they seem to be more cunning than
what he thought.
The dragon wanted to escape later, when they are all out, and when the
dreadfull fighter and the wizard have departed. But this very one
fighter is preparing to kill him ... right now!)

The blue dragon suddenly awakes, he was not dead, he was trying to
dupe them. Ezekiel and Xaod attack him immediatly, but the dragon is
able to take off. 
They pursue him outside the keep, Alahija and Gandigoot firing arrows
onto the beast, but the monster is finally able to escape. 
This is a big reversal of fortune, they will not have any big dragon's
head to show ... but on the road they are able to find back the two
escaped horses and Gandigoot manages to calm them.

(Ouch, it is even hard to flight with such serious injuries,
Utreshimon is greatly surprised, angered but also afraid, for the
first time of his life.
He was nearly slain by some pityfull humans. What a shame! 
It will takes him months to recover from such injuries and he has lost
his lair ... his precious treasure ...
The dragon flights, fleeing the dreadfull party. He will perhaps never
see them again, but if anytime it arrives, their visages are engraved
in his memories forever ... with a strong desire for revenge ...)


Ezekiel, Xaod, Killasha, Gandigoot and Alahija return to the
moathouse.  Lywen, Rousing Fox and Diane are still there exploring the
dragon's lair. Rousing Fox has heard a sound coming from a dark
passage, advancing with a torch of eternal light, he discovers a stair
going down into the drakness. Following the advices of Lywen, he
prudently comes back to the great hall.
They discover another stair on the other side of the hall, but this
one is ruined and was going up to the colapsed first floor. Diane is
in the courtyard, trying to see into the moathouse rooms trough the
small windows. The building seems abandonned as she's not able to see
anyone or any sign of recent activity.

The other members of the group rejoin them into the moathouse hall and
Killasha remembers that the priest of Pelor has tell her about a group
of ocre robed men who have been seen near hommlet two weeks ago, the
dead priest should be a member of this group.
Lywen and Diane decide to venture into the dark stair to investigate
the source of the sound Rousing Fox has heard sooner. Lywen uses his
last magic to turn Diane invisible and allow her to see in complete
darkness. Without more hesitation, Diane silently sneak into the
darkness. She starts to descend step by step and suddenly freezes when
a sound comes from under the staircase. Two ugly creatures, she
quickly identify as gnolls, go out of their concealment, they are
wearing armors and use polearms, briefly discussing between them, they
resume their hidding one minute later. This is not normal, gnolls are
not organised creatures and there has to be someone or something
behind the scene. Diane decide to go back and inform the other members
of the party.

They are tired, without any more magic and some if not all of them are
hurt. There seems to be more danger in the cave and more fight. As
someone said one day: "You must survive today to fight evil tomorrow."
Even if Gandigoot would like to explore a little more, even if only
the basement, the party decides to go back to Hommlet and rest before
going further into the keep.
So decided, they return to the small town of Hommlet, without any gnoll
head and not even a small dragon scale  but with two corpses wearing
dark clothes (the ocre robed priest is wearing a dark chain mail under
his robe) and as you know: a man wearing dark clothes is a bad man 
But some of them are asking themselves even more questions than before
about the presence of dark priests around Hommlet.

-- Return to Hommlet --

Arriving at the town, they stop by the castle to speak with Rufus and
Brune. Xaod returns to the Inn of the Wecome Wench because as he said
: "I will not put my hands into your business." 
With the two corpses, they produce quite an impression and Rufus
immediately speaks with them in the courtyard of the castle. When they
present him the holy symbol, he immediatly accepts to take them to
Brune and they follow him to the dungeon.
They do not wait long in the meating room of the dungeon this time,
and soon are all around the table with Rufus and Brune. Diane presents
the symbol to Brune and he seems even more serious than before, if it
is possible. The old wizard asks them if they know the symbol, Lywen
seems to know but is not sure and seems to fear what he think it
is. He should hve been right as Brune explain what he knows about this
dark holy symbol.
The inverted dark triangle with a golden Y is the symbol of the Elder
Elemental Eye, the dark gold behind the Temple of Elemental Evil and
its perverted elemental cults. But this god is in fact dreaded
Tharizdun, an extremely old god devoted to evil, insanity and complete
destruction. This god was so utterly evil that he was trapped out of
our plan of existence by the alliance of all the other gods (even the
evil ones). He is now imprisoned since long centuries, and only thinks
of one thing, to be free again, free to destroy Greyhawk.

I don't know if you think as me, but it seems bad. This time this is
not a small evil, not even a great evil as the Old One, but a big bad
EVIL, Tharizdun himself. 

After a small lesson about the Temple and the time of Emridy Meadows,
when the demoness Zugtmoy was trapped into the Temple depths, the
group goes out of the keep. They plan to see Canoness Y'dey of the
St Cuthbert church, with Brune's support, to ask for her help and
magical powers. They want to summon the dead spirits of the two
corpses they found at the moathouse, to ask them questions.
At the church of St Cuthbert, Canoness Y'dey accepts to help them, but
as she can't cast thoses spells today, they must wait for tomorrow. 
They agree to conduct the ceremony tomorrow in the middle of the
morning. Even if Y'dey is pessimist about the priest (his face is
probably too beaten to allow his corpse to speak), she thinks that the
other one will be able to say something.

It's the end of the day, their first day in Hommlet. One of them has
already nearly played poker with death and they have all been
seriously hurt.
While they are on the road for the Inn of the Welcome Wench, they are
all asking themselves if they will survive one more day in the :
* Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil *

Some technical details:
- Alahija dropped to -4 life points before beeing able to stabilise
with a great dice roll
- Ezekiel and Killasha suffered 40 damage (on 6d8, quite a big score)
during the dragon's breath, Killasha was dropped to 4 life points and
Ezekiel survived because of his spells, however finishing at 8 Hps.
- Utreshimon still had more than 40 Hps when he started to take off the
second time, but Ezekiel used divine might to inflict 20 pts on one
attack and when Utreshimon finally escaped with his third take off,
after his bluff attemp, he was down to only 4 Hps (on his 108 at the
beginning of the encounter).  
- The blue dragon is a big bluffer, he duped them with a huge 27 on
his bluff check. And Xaod, the only one doubting a little about his
death, only rolls a 13 on his sense motive check. Sneaky dragon 


THIS was a fight ... and surely not the last one ...

... in something like two weeks ...
(the game session is this saturday)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse
(How to plunder a dragon's lair?)


----------



## Rousing Fox (Feb 20, 2002)

Haha. The return of the Return. We'll be able to make a few comments again


----------



## Selm (Feb 20, 2002)

*Comments*

As I said in the first post, this is a table campaign played around
twice a month. The first sessions were played in the end of last year
(2001), and as I repost the reports, some comments could be out of
context. For example, you will not have to wait two weeks for the
remaining of the story 

We have advanced in the campaign and will be playing Episode 13 next
saturday. But I will not reveal anything of the destiny of my
courageous PCs.

I hope you will enjoy the story, especially as I think that this
campaign was played a lot. I will ask to all my readers to restrain
from saying anything about the story itself. But if you want to
comment about how you lived trough the campaign scenes that my PCs
played, it will be a pleasure to read.

May Mayaheine protect you ... if it is enought ...


----------



## Rousing Fox (Feb 20, 2002)

Of course I won't say anything about the story to come. Not even a word about these funny aliens trying to find the "gem of all worlds" that have imprisoned us in their starcraft  
...
...
...
Ooops


----------



## Horacio (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, my daughter goes well, she is already three months, and she doesn't allow me to have any free time... but I like spending all my time with her (and her mom )



			
				Selm said:
			
		

> *
> Tu peux compter dessus ...
> I already have a lot to repost
> *



I'm profiting to re-read it from the beginning 



> *
> By the way, do you continue your story hour ? Or is your game finished ?
> see you, *




By the moment my Story Hour is in a long hiatus, I don't know if it will continue...


----------



## Selm (Feb 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Well, my daughter goes well, she is already three months, and she doesn't allow me to have any free time... but I like spending all my time with her (and her mom )
> *



Well, great news, I wish you an happy family life  and don't cherrish your daughter too much 

Regards,
Guillaume


----------



## Horacio (Feb 21, 2002)

Selm said:
			
		

> *
> Well, great news, I wish you an happy family life  and don't cherrish your daughter too much
> 
> Regards,
> Guillaume *




Thanks a lot!
But I think I already cherish my daughter too much, so it's too late for following your advide


----------



## Selm (Feb 22, 2002)

*Comments, comments ...*

There was some comments on the story so far on the old board. As it
seems that they were useful to grasp the story, I will report some of
them here.

Selm

-----------------------------------------------------------
This one is from an old dedicated reader, he has posted so much
that he deserves it greatly.
_

Hey Selm

I will just have to say, NASTY . The way that you had the Dragon play
the sly one and try to get the top on the group was a brilliant play,
but I would say that I might have tried to get in a nice CDG and 
kill the dragon just to make sure, but then again, I might have not. 

I am glad that none died, though Alahija sure came close. Also funny
how so many of the group seemed to want to go for a swim. I will ask
though, why the group did not try to take all that the dragon had in
the hoard when they left, unless it was from worry from the gnolls.

Glad that you now have the dragon as a menace to come back and take
the group on and I am sure they will be having to keep a fresh change
of undies for that battle.

Good luck with the next game and I will be looking forward to more
from the group.

--------------------
Charlie aka Burble aka Zert aka Banor aka Bandark
_

-----------------------------------------------------------
The response of one of my players, more precisely Diane.
_

"I will ask though, why the group did not try to take all that the
dragon had in the hoard when they left,unless it was from worry from
the gnolls. "

Actually we found a couple magic items on the bodies, but that's it.
Although Selm wrote that we didn't recognize temple of EE's symbol, I
would like to correct it to explain our haste in leaving.
The paladine of Mayaheine looked uncomfortable as she stared at it (we
learnt later she, Ahlija and Ezekiel had heard of such priests
wandering about). And my historical knowledges were way enough to
identify the symbol.
Being sneaky as mentionned by our beloved DM (not only sneaky as this
comment points out  ) I went check thanks to the invisibility spell
about the noises below and was eager to go back to hommlet to speak
with Brune after. 

Later on, once at the described meeting, I could tell about the EE's
temple story and the fears associated with this symbol. 
_

-----------------------------------------------------------
My comments on Diane's reply
_

You didn't take to much time to investigate in fact. Beside the main
hall, which was used by the dragon as his lair (as it seemed), you
nearly not even venture forth.
Perhaps what Diane saw after the stairs was enough to move you towards
prudence ...

Well, you know, 7 players and only one DM with loose memory, it means
errors and some forgotten details all along the story. And it's only
the beginning, so keep an eye open for such things Diane.

Beside, only Killasha was aware of the ocre robed priests. It was said
to her by the priest of Pelor, Yether the Queen.
But I must admit that your character and Lywen were able to identify
the symbol, or at least relate it to THE Temple. It helps to have some
education. 
_

-----------------------------------------------------------
Here are my last comments on this thread. I'm the DM after all.

_




			Originally posted by cezmail:
Hey Selm

I will just have to say, NASTY . The way that you had the Dragon play
the sly one and try to get the top on the group was a brilliant play,
but I would say that I might have tried to get in a nice CDG and kill
the dragon just to make sure, but then again, I might have not.
		
Click to expand...



He, he, thanks, it was really fun for me, even if a little confusing
during the play. In fact, there was a lot to do after the "death" of
the dragon, Ezekiel and Killasha were right after Alahija, still
hoping to save her (which will be successfull, with her overpowered
guardian angel). 
Xaod was beside the beast and verified that he was dead, but the
dragon's bluff was great and everyone was sure of his death. Do you
already have seen a dragon play off his death ? 




			I am glad that none died, though Alahija sure came close.
		
Click to expand...



Alahija's player must have a malediction linked to me as I recently
killed his character in my other Al-Qadim campaign ...
But they all know that such a campaign (RtoToEE) will not be
"player-friendly". And that death must be expected.




			Also funny how so many of the group seemed to want to go for a swim.
		
Click to expand...



Yeah, this seems to be the "last chance refuge" but I'm not sure it's
the best choice with a blue dragon around.




			I will ask though, why the group did not try to take all that the
dragon had in the hoard when they left, unless it was from worry from
the gnolls.
		
Click to expand...



Try to figure the party, they just encountered a dragon, one of them
nearly died (more than one in fact were close on the second dragon
breath), they are still heavily wounded and it seems that more
monsters await them ...

Beside, as Diane said, some of them were able to identify the ToEE
holy symbol, and those were not at all inclined to continue.

In fact they didn't find the dragon's hoard, or is it only two corpses
with some minor items ?
I must have "a little" frightened them, and it was the aim of the
first play ... more on heroic acts for next session




			Glad that you now have the dragon as a menace to come back and take
the group on and I am sure they will be having to keep a fresh change
of undies for that battle.
		
Click to expand...



Only future will tell ... 




			Good luck with the next game and I will be looking forward to more
from the group.
		
Click to expand...



Thanks for your encouragements, it will surely help them to overcome
next session ... surely ... or I hope ... for them.
More nasty hazards next Episode. 

_
-----------------------------------------------------------
That's all for now, I hope it helped you understand the choices of the
group. I will use the same trick later in the story.

Keep tuned ...
Selm


----------



## Selm (Feb 22, 2002)

*More background*

INTERLUDE - Some story elements
(Tharizdun, the god of fishes you mean ?)

Tharizdun, also named the ultimate oblivion is a very old god. He
lived in a time of chaos and was the most potent god in this time. 

But his strength was too great, and all the other gods united to fight
him and his armies of demons. Rao, the god of order and reason, was
the main opponent to Tharizdun. And an artifact, named the Crook of
Rao, was used during this war to fight Tharizdun's demonic armies.
But even the other evil gods fighted him, mostly because they feared
him (Iuz was not even born in this time).
Finally, after years of a war our time could not even imagine,
Tharizdun was defeated. He was imprisoned into another plan of
existence and this plan was sealed by the gods themselves.

This was before the time of men, more than 5000 years before our time,
before Oearth was named Greyhawk.

As you could imagine, Tharizdun only thinks of one thing, to be
released from his prison and destroy the whole creation after
that. His milleniums of confinement have not helped to smooth him and
the old god is now completely mad with anger.
Tharizdun has already tried to escape during history. And some of his
avatars have already been seen on Oerth, even if they have only a
little part of the power of Dreaded Tharizdun, they have always been a
real danger for the world ... as they only seek to deliver the old
god.
Hopefully clerics of Tharizdun are rare and nearly powerless most of
the time as their god couldn't give them power, beeing confined
himself in another plane.


And this insane god was a part into the Temple of Elemental Evil. As
you could imagine, the presence of Dreaded Tharizdun, the name you
should not speak, is never a good omen for anything. Especially when
it is involved with other evil gods and demons into a powerful evil
temple.
In the Temple of Elemental Evil, Tharizdun used one of his numerous
aspects : the God of Elemental Evil, an unclear entity dedicated to
evil and elemental powers. Four temples were built, each dedicated to
one of the four elements (Fire, Water, Air, Earth).
Iuz, the Old One, the cambion demi-god was also involved into the
Temple of Elemental Evil; with his lover, the demoness Zugtmoy, queen
of fungi.
The aim of the two powerfull gods and the demoness was uncertain, but
they were able to muster an army of humanoids and demons to attack the
viscounty of Verbobonc in the year 569 CY. IF such an attack could
serve Iuz, it couldn't be the only aim of Tharizdun presence ...

This first rise of the Temple was broken during the battle of Emridy
Meadows, an alliance of powerfull knights and wizards fought for
goodness and was able to rout the demonic army and attacked the Temple
after that.
Zugtmoy was impriosonned into the temple depths. And four magical
doors were erected to seal her from Oerth forever. But the weakened
army was not able to destroy the temple and the remnant of its forces. 
It is to deplore that numerous evil clerics were able to flee before
the attack.

Some of those clerics, with the help of Iuz priests, attempted ten
years later to free Zugtmoy from her imprisonment. They tried to use
the power of some elemental planes to destroy the fours doors
containing the demoness.
A group of strong-minded adventurers prevented that from happening.
They were named the Circle and among them were :
- Elmo, the actual chief of Hommlet milice
- Otis, his brother who died durint the last assault against the Temple
- Y'dey, a cleric of St Cuthbert now the Canoness of Hommlet
- Linaewen Shee'liin , a female elven wizard who went back to
Celene after the fall of the Temple
- Aymeric d'Yctis, a knight of Furyondy, now leader of the Crystalmist
army, and father of two daughters
- an unknown human (?) rogue, even the members of the Circle didn't
know if it was a man or a woman ... she disappeared during the last
fight, just after the death of Otis
(This group is partly official, as Y'dey, Elmo and Otis were in the
first Temple campaign or appeared in the second, and partly a creation
for my campaign: Linaewen, Aymeric and the mysterious rogue.)

They entered the Temple, attacked the elemental factions, driving them
one against another, and finally destroyed the artifact intended to
free Zugtmoy.
During the last fight, the archmage Bigby helped them and the Temple
of Elemental Evil collapsed upon itself. It is now ruined and all the
underground levels are said to be closed by hundreds of tons of stone.
It was a great victory for the forces of goodness, and all is due to
six adventurers. None knows what could have arrived without their
courageous intervention.

We are know in the year 591 CY, a little more than ten years after the
rebirth of the Temple ... for :
- The Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil -

This is the main background of the campaign. I hope it will help you
to see the story behind the stage.


... next ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse
(How to plunder a dragon's lair?)


----------



## Selm (Feb 22, 2002)

*Episode 3-1*

Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse - Part 1
(Back in Town, you did what ? a DRAGON ??)
Still Sunday 16th Planting 

Our heroes are going back from the old fortress in the swamp, they are
tired and bruised but victorious, they have forced a dragon to flee, no
less. 
After having talked to Rufus and Master Brune at the small Hommlet
castle, and put the two corpses they have found in the hand of
Canoness Y'Dey at the church of St Cuthbert, they go back to their
Inn, at the Welcome Wench. 

There, it's all but a welcome wench that awaits them, it's
... Maridosen. The barnaid strongly criticize their unciousness. The
story of the dragon is already running around the town, you know, it's
surprising how a real Dragon story could frighten a quiet little
town. And, as Maridosen says them, dead clients do not pay bills ! 
They are so encouraged to pay their rooms and meals immediatly. They
nearly all decide to take their rooms for next week with daily
breakfeast and baths, the question of the key surprises more than once
but is quickly dispached (Do you want a locked room, or not
?). Finally only Gandigoot and Rousing Fox do not want keys, and only
Gandigoot pays only for one day (gnomes are very tight on their
money). 

After this small revolution, they go take a bath, in their rooms for
those who have paid, or in the river for the others (Gandigoot and
Rousing Fox, who borrow a soap from Maridosen ... you know that all
will be paid in time ... ). So much baths at the same time is a lot
for a small inn and Alahija and Diane must wait after Ezekiel and
Lywen, why the guies before ? Because Maridosen prefer men  
Killasha is visiting the temple of Pelor during this time to speak a
few words of wisdom with Yether, the priest. But be reassured, she
will take her bath too  

Time is passing softly and it's already night. The lunch is ready at
the inn and this night Vesta Gundigoot, the innkeeper, is doing the
service. This night is special as Rufus has paid their lunch and they
could eat what they want, Roast boar, pigeons and cooked chiken with a
lot of potatoes and vegetables. Nothing really astonishing beside the
"rice" from Rousing Fox, as rice is quite uncommon in Verbobonc
viscounty. 

All is quite good until ... the bard starts to sing his third song,
yes, this night a bard is in the inn. His name is Redithidoor Halfmoon
and he is an elf bard, he "works" at the inn, some nights ... but he
should have avoid this night. 
Redithidoor came because he heard of the dragon's tale. He asked the
party to tell their story but was not welcomed by Ezekiel who does not
like useless bards. And when he started his third song (not a great
sucess I must confess, 7 total ability check is not great) Ezekiel
decided it's enought ... immediatly. The priest of Kord approched the
bard and gives him two gold pieces ... to leave the inn right now. The
bard is surpised and unbelieving but a sight of Ezekiel is enough to
convince him that "It's wiser to not argue with a priest of Kord" (TM) 
The elf quits the inn with a flight of his cape ... and the laugths of
more than a client. 

You should have understood that Ezekiel was tired and "not in the
mood" tonight. But destiny is what it is ... and fame has its
disadvantages. 
While the rumor is rousing in the Inn of a dreadfull beast living near
the good town (some people are only finishing work now and so are only
arriving at the bar), a gnome approach the table of the seven heroes
(yes seven, Xaod, the black armored fighter is not eating with them,
he is even not at the inn presently ... where ? God only knows.). 
The gnome introduces himself as Nierethi Poscurian, historian from
Dyvers. He asks them to join them on their visit of the old Moathouse!
Even if Ezekiel was in better dosposition, such a demand will have
raised the suspicion of the party, and the gnome is not really
welcomed. Even if Killasha invoque his own security as a good reason
avoid the moathouse, it's quite obvious that they do not want the
gnome's help. Is it because of his dark (if not black) clothing ? Or
because he is a magic user of a special sort, an illusionist (an art
which seems to be useless for Killasha and Ezekiel). In the end the
gnome flees to the bar, where Lywen follow, him ... you know, magic
user's worthless talk. 
At the bar, Lywen learns that Nierethi is an historian who wants to
write a book about a man who lived in this moathouse during the second
uprising of THE temple ... Lareth the Beautifull. This name is not
unknown to Lywen and he's surprised someone could take so much
interest in such an evil man (Lareth was a priest of the Temple of
Elemental Evil). Anyway Lywen tries all his diplomatic skills and
achieve to convince the gnome that he will do all what he cans to
plead his cause with the other members of the party. 

After the "gnome incident" they speak of the ritual of tomorrow
morning, Ezekiel briefly explain what it will be even if he does not
know it very well. They conclude that they will have some questions to
ask to the dead spirits during a limited time. The goal is to ask the
good questions, which seems to be confusing for some of them. But
night is already half-started (or half-finished if you prefer) and
it's time to sleep. 

And this is the end of the second day in Hommlet, good night heroes,
spleep well, you will need it. And do not dream to much to these
questions ...  

... tomorrow ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse - Part 2
(I can't believe it! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT !!)


----------



## Selm (Feb 26, 2002)

*Episode 3-2*

Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse - Part 2
(I can't believe it! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT !!)
Moonday, third week of Planting, 17th day of the month, year 591CY

The day starts at the Inn of the Welcome Wench, some of our
adventurers are eating their breakfast in the main room, Killasha,
Rousing Fox, Gandigoot, Ezekiel and soon Alahija ... in fact only
Lywen and Diane are "late morning freaks". 
So they are all quietly eating some sausages, eags and bread when a
young man wearing a grey robe broke into the room. He seems to have
run and is extremely nervous. Without hesitation, he approaches the
party. 
He introduces himself as Derim, the novice of the church of St
Cuthbert, and says that their presence is required immediately at the
curch without more explanations. Even hard pressed, he explains only
that all will be explained there. So the first part of the party
departs for the church. 

They arrive at the church and are greated by Calmer, without more
explanations, he guides them into the room where lie the corpses found
into the moathouse yesterday. And there, they get the explanation they
wanted so much. The corpses have both been beheaded during the night !  

Calmer explains them that the heads have been cut with a small saw,
and were not found in the curch. They must have been taken by the man
who did this terrible act. The aim was surely to prevent the ritual of
communication with their dead spirits as the corpses will never again
be able to say anything. 
The evident question is on all the lips : Is there spies in the town ?

Gandigoot, Rousing Fox and Alahija try to find proof of the thief's
passage. But they couldn't find anything, the main door of the curch
was closed and the only window large enought for a man was aso closed
from the inside. 
Even more, Y'dey had used magical protection on the room, and these
protections didn't prevent the act. 
After more investigations, they are finally able to find a small mark
on the loack of the main door, but it's not even sure that it was
caused by lockpicks. No trace was found, no sign, nothing ... 

Quite shocked and sad, the party goes back to the Inn, three hours
have passed and even Diane had the time to wake up and get to the
church (Lywen was quick to wake up when Ezekiel came back to search
him and Diane). 
They have conducted a small inquiry of the vicinity, but nobody have
seen or heard anything. Killasha even tried to ask Yether, the priest
of Pelor about the church-breaking but he didn't know anything about
it. 

During the end of the morning, Lywen traduces the message they found
on the priest's body yesterday. It was written in magic runes and is a
message sent to a man called Dunrat and speaking of old artifacts
which must be found and taken back with a wagon. The message is signed
by a name : Hedrack. 
This name is not unknown to Lywen and Diane, it's the name of the
ancient head priest of the Temple of Elmental Evil, ten years
ago. They both decide to talk to Brune and Rufus about this letter and
go to the keep. 
Rufus is easy to find, he is with some guards in the training room,
speaking with some of his lieutenants. But he explains them that Brune
is gone this morning to Chendl with Canoness Y'dey, to speak with
Kerzalyn among others about the matters of the possible Temple
recovery. 
He seems really impressed and worried by the letter and especially the
name of Hedrack, if it is the same man than before, this is a bad
sign. But Hedrack was declared dead, he was killed by Y'dey and others
ten years ago in the temple, just before the great collapse. 
Diane and Lywen quit Rufus with even more questions ...

While the two are at the keep, Killasha and Ezekiel went to the
potions shop, to see Renne. The little girll is still in the shop,
running the busyness, with her bodyguard, the dwarf Haunor. Her father
is still lacking and she seems more and more worried. 
They buy some healing potions and Ezekiel but some silver powder to
make holy water. Renne seems surprised and critical when Ezekiel bless
the water directly into a basin in the shop and buy some flasks to put
the holy water directly into them. This is not the usual method used
by her father when he is making potions  

They are now ready to return to the moathouse, they have all finished
what they wanted to do and have decided that they are more suited to
exploring the moathouse rather than searching a spy in Hommlet. 

- Moonday 17th Planting - On the Road Again -

It's early afternoon when they leave Hommlet. Following the advices of
Diane, they leave the town by the north road leading to Verbobonc. The
aim is to trick any spy into believing that they are not departed for
the moathouse, even if they have decided to finish it's exploration
today. 

They are suspicious but they could not see anyone spying them. Lywen
and Diane then decide to speak about the letter found on the priest's
body. They speak about Hedrack and the must be artifacts. 

After half and hour, Gandigoot guide them back towards the
moathouse. Trough the woods at the north of Hommlet. All seems good
and the gnome quides them well along the forest border, until an arrow
flights two inches on the left of the head of his head, and another
sticks in the ground in front of the horse of Alahija one second
after. It's an ambush fromm the nearby woods. 
All sudenly becomes very confused, while they are all tacking cover in
the woods, Ezekiel and Killasha charge without hesitation the bushes
from where come the shots. They quickly discover six humanoid
creatures, hobgoblins ! Two of the creatures fall on the ground in the
first engagement, while the two heroes fight two other vile
hobgoblins, the two last who were shooting arrows flee. When the other
members of the party arrive, four hobgoblins corpses lie on the ground
and the priest and paladin are running after the two last. Killasha is
able to catch one of the two and kills him with a mighty strike, the
last suddendly sees a translucent blue flying greatsword in front of
him, he never had the time to understand that this was a spiritual
weapon from the Kord's priest. 
Finally, the creatures were easily dispatched, nevertheless Ezekiel
was badly hurt by one of the creatures. Kord's power were able to heal
his wound, but it's a bad sign to use so much power before even
reaching the moathouse. 
The party then resumes its travel to the fortress of evil ... the
first at least  

They are not attacked by dire badgers this time and are able to
approach the old fortress without more encounter. Alahija and
Gandigoot are once again sent as a scouting team, but they are backed
by Diane and the rest of the party isn't far. Rousing Fox tries
another approach from the east part of the south wall were he could
see a broken part of the fortress wall. 

The first scouting team reach the drawbridge, they remark that some
new planks have been put on the old bridge and are entering the
courtyard when a cry is shouted. Rousing Fox is attacked by a giant
frog and the creature has grabed him with its tongue and is drawing
him towards its giant mouth ful of small deadly fangs. Diane is fast
on the spot and stab the frog with her rapier, Rousing Fox is beating
the frog as hard as he cans on its head. The creature finally falls
back and Diane kills it with a last blow. 
So it is with discretion ...
The frog incident finished, they decide to carefully enter the
moathouse. Alahija is dropping an eye into the courtyard when a huge
crossbowbolt hurts the old broken door, just ... near her head! It
will not be a surprise attack from them! 
Retreating behind the door, the party is making a plan. Alahija was
able to see were the bolt comes from and Diane is turned invisible to
have more informations. She enters the courtyard, no bolt, it must be
safe if invisible. She's able to see a gnoll guarding the main door of
the keep dungeon and two with crossbows behind small windows. She
comes back to share informations with the others. The plan is not so
simple this time. Diane will croos the courtyard invisible, and strike
the gnoll at the door. The others will then rush trough the courtyard
to reach the protection of the walls and back her. Ok, they get a plan
... better than before perhaps, because they have more informations
for sure ... at least it is what they think. One lesson was learned
none the less, it's better to attack all at once than one after the
other  


... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse - Part 3
(The Late Paladin strikes ... or would like to.)


----------



## Selm (Feb 27, 2002)

*Episode 3-3*

Episode THREE - Return to the Moathouse - Part 3
(The Late Paladin strikes ... or would like to.)
- Moonday 17th Planting, mid-afternoon -

Back into the story, ready ... fight.

The plan is in action, Diane enters the courtyard still invisible and
approaches the gnoll. She's in the middle of the courtyard when the
gnoll disappears into the hall of the fort, he's quickly replaced by
another gnoll. Diane decides for a more carefull approach, she is able
to see several other gnolls into the hall and one which seems to be
the leader. Improving the plan on the fly, Diane choses to stab the
guarding gnoll as planed but move after into the stairs going down
to block any retreat for the gnolls. 
Without more hesitation Diane strikes. Immediatly the party rushes
into the moathouse while the gnoll stabbed by Diane is falling to the
ground. But it is not as simple, heavy crossbow bolts flight trough
the yard, Rousing Fox is nearly hit and Gandigoot is saved by an
improvised shield he has "invented" during the time others were making
a plan. The gnome has taken a big (for a gnome) part of the broken
wooden doors of the moathouse and uses it to protect himself and get
cover while running in the yard, the cover offered was enough to
shield him of a bolt. 
When the party reaches the entrance, two gnolls have moved to stop
them, Rousing Fox and Ezekiel enter the fight. During this time Diane
was able to move towards her target : the stairs, but one gnoll was
directed to fight her by their leader. 
Ezekiel kills his first gnoll with his very first blow, in one hit
trough the gnoll's ribcage. Rousing Fox seems to have more problems
with the gnoll's shield defecting all of his blows. 
Then a priest apprears trough the backdoor and the gnoll's chief is
moving to fight Ezekiel. The big gnoll is using two weapons, and uses
them well. The priest is casting spells to help his figthers. The
balance of the fight starts to change. While rousing Fox continues to
strike the gnoll's shield, Ezekiel is fighting the chief and takes as
much hits as he gives. 
But the party is more than three people, the others are slowly
entering the moathouse hall using the space made by Ezekiel when he
killed the first gnoll. Alahija starts to go round the fight to reach
the priest and Lywen casts his first magic missiles of the day, two
magic bolts strike the priest. Alahija immediately takes the exemple
and casts also, another magic missile strikes the priest who falls to
the ground. In the same movement, Ezekiel deliver the killing blow to
the gnoll chief, the last gnoll still fighting Rousing Fox is not long
to fall also. Xaod and Killasha are able to enter the hall at last,
just when a gnoll strikes Alahija from her back, it is one of the two
crossbow using gnolls and Alahija is lucky to avoid the blow at the
last moment. Using a magical color spray, she puts the gnoll to sleep
and kills him in the same movement. These adventurers are not all
lawfull and cherfull people ... gnolls are gnolls and they are decided
to deliver Hommlet from their dangerous presence. 

All was a little confused but the fight is over and the heroes
victorious. 
Or ... it seems, the sound of a fight in the staircase put everybody
into motion. Killasha who is still waiting for battle is the first to
reach the stairs were Diane is still fighting her gnoll, hindered by
the small passage. At this very moment Diane strikes true an kills the
gnoll, the sad paladin is late once again. 
During this time, Gandigoot is searching for other gnolls in the
ground-floor. While quickly investigating the south part, he is
attacked by the second crossbow using gnoll. But the gnome is not
decided to die here, he draws out his dagger and starts to stab the
gnoll. The fight is bloody and harsh, but the gnome is victorious. He
has taken his first gnoll alone and it is with pride and a resolute
look that he comes back to the party. Even if lecured by Killasha, who
is divided between her will to fight and her fear for her friend,
Gandigoot is decided to search for more gnolls. The gnome then
continues the search of the ground-floor, but the paladin is folowing
him this time. This search will finally give nothing more than rubble,
shattered wooden furniture and old tapestries. A kitchen has yet be
used recently on this floor, this could be important ... 

Ezekiel and Lywen heal the priest, preventing him from dying. They
hope to be able to interrogate him later. Alahija is, her, looting the
corpses, using a detection spell to get all things magical ... even
the armor of the gnoll chief, which is quite hard to remove and is
really stincking strong. She's not even pretending to "help" them
... for gnolls it is not even necessary it seems  
In the backroom, Lywen discovers a "secret" passage wide open in the
east wall. Beside the passage, the room is in the same state of
ruin as the other parts of the ground floor. Rubbles are everywere and
a big part of the wall is collapsed. Nothing to be found here.  

But where are Diane and Rousing Fox ? This question starts to get to
the mind of the party when Ezekiel and Lywen hear a cry coming muffled
from underground, trough the straicase. 
They rush into the staircase to discover a paralysed monk, Diane
dodging a ghast and three ghouls coming towards them ...  

While the party was exploring the ground-floor, Diane decided to get a
look after the stairs going down. With great discretion she climb down
the staircase and started to explore the underground of the moathouse. 
But someone has seen her, and Rousing Fox, as curious as Diane,
decided to follow her.  
They get into a dark room, the eternal torch carried by the monk as
lone source of light. At the bottom of the stairs is what seems to be
a hall, four great pillars making a square around the staircase. Two
doors are in the west wall and the hall opens into another part in the
south-east direction. Rousing Fox quickly scan the two doors, they
open onto two small storerooms, looted and in a state common to the
ground-floor. Diane is during this time advancing into the south-east
hall. She hears a sound trough a door they were not able to see at
first and stops to listen the noise, it seems to be a muffled
conversation, probably not in the room directly behind this door. 
It is at this very moment that Diane hears a soft pace behind her, she
only has the time to turn when an undead abomination attacks her. The
creature is still vaguely human in shape but the strong odour of decay
is shacking your heart and the vision of the thing could be enough to
fear more than a man. Diane immediatly identifies the creature as a
sort of ghoul and decides to fight as defensively as she cans, using
her superior speed and mobility, she fears the paralysing touch of
these creatures. Hearing her cry of surprise, rousing Fox comes to
help her, but he is not as avasive as the warrior-rogue. After half a
minute the two heroes are pushed back to the stairs, they hope to be
able to flee. Rousing Fox already passed three paralyse checks while
Diane prevent the creature to fight her with all its power (using her
spring attack to prevent any full attack from the ghoul). But at this
moment the strong constitution of the monk finally falls and he stops
moving, at the mercy of the creature ... as if such a monster could
have any mercy for any living beeing. Diane, unable to kill the
creature quickly enougth to save her friend, cries for help as loud as
she cans. But the sound is greatly softened by the walls and only
Lywen and Ezekiel are able to hear it. 
This is how the priest and the wizard enter the scene...

But the great ghoul is already quite weakened and a double magic
missile from Lywen is enough to finish it. Ezekiel hesitates only a
second before turning the three other coming ghouls, and they are able
to rescue the paralysed monk. One minute after, they are back into the
hall ... safe ... and Ezekiel is not happy, not at all. He strongly
blames the two simple-minded adventurers for exploring alone a
hazardous part of the dungeon, without even warning the others. Diane
presents him her excuses and promises to never again take the monk
into ther unprepared explorations ... while rousing Fox, still
paralysed, could only hear the conversation ...  

This is were we leave our heroes for this session, it is already late
in the morning in real life (something like 2-3am) and they have to
decide their course of action. 
Another victory for goodness, we only have to hope it will continue ...


... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode FOUR - Still exploring the moathouse
(The Late Paladin strikes ... or would like to ... 
part two, the curse continues.)


----------



## Selm (Feb 27, 2002)

*Episode 4-1*

Episode FOUR - Still exploring the moathouse - Part 1
(The Late Paladin strikes ... or would like to ... 
part two, the curse continues.)
- Moonday 17th Planting, mid-afternoon -

We meet again our heroes in the moathouse great hall, where they first
encountered Utreshimon the terrible blue dragon, and after that a
dangerous band of gnolls backed by an evil priest. 
They are curently discussing what will be their next action. They have
quickly scanned the ground-floor, no other gnoll or any other
monster. They should explore the underground of the moathouse but the
first attempt by Diane and Rousing Fox revealed that this part is full
of undeads and especially ghouls, which seems to make them think twice
before rushing towards the dungeon. 

Then Gandigoot, who is guarding the entrance of the stairs to the
lower levels of the fortress since he heard of ghouls undeground, sees
a hooded face looking into the room which quicly withdraw when they
see each other. 
Immediatly the gnome warns his friends and strongly enjoins the man to
show himself and advance into the light. This gnome could be quite
authoritative when he wants, or is it the bloody fight with the gnolls
still in his veins ? 
The man advances and reveals himself as Spugnoir, the potion maker of
Hommlet. His obvious weariness, his clothes and the small black cat
following him are enough proof for the party. Spugnoir is quickly
helped and Killasha use some healing magic to help him while Gandigoot
gives him his own sandwich ... what a heroic act from the gnome, his
MEAL ! As Mayaheine is helpfull today, Spugnoir thanks her but doesn't
know more than others who is this Mayaheine Killasha is speaking of
(to be paladin of a young godess as some attached duties, like
explaining who is your godess  ). Our adventurers are eager to hear
his story, where he was and what has he done since three days ? 
Sugnoir went to the moathouse three days ago. He started to explore
the dungeon, as he was doing since several weeks (one or two days a
week, no more because he also has a daughter and a shop to run), when
he was surprised by some gnolls and evil priests, he hid himself for a
time and was hoping to be able to sneak out at night. But the same
day, a young dragon decided to use the old fortress as a new lair,
trapping the clerics and Spugnoir into the underground part of the
dungeon. The clerics tried to go out but were severely wounded by the
dragon, two of them were slain, since this time, they were waiting in
the underground complex ... until some foulish adventurers save them
by forcing the dragon to flee. Spugnoir himself tried to sneak out the
dungeon but was also wounded by the dragon and compelled to hide in
the first part of the undergrounds (where there is less clerics), he
was waiting there until this very moment. 
Our heroes are quite surprised and afraid when hearing that several
other clerics surely await them ... with the ghouls ! Spugnoir gives
them a rough plan of the underground complex that he draws upon a
scroll fom Lywen. He tells them about other gnolls, wearing black
cloaks with a burning eye symbol and that the clerics and gnolls were
working in the outmost part of the complex, doing a lot of noise
... even if doesn't know more about that. When some members of the
party are asking themselves how to enter the lower level without
falling into a trap, Spugnoir explains them that several months ago he
used once a back-entry, it is a secret passage leading to the other
side of the undergrounds than the stairs. Diane is quick to rally the
others to the idea of entering the undergrounds by this secret passage
where they will be less expected. 

Once again they quit the moathouse after a bloody fight, but this time
they are decided to continue the exploration. Following the directions
given by Spugnoir, they continue on the track in the swamp until
several hundred meters from the moathouse, there they enter the swamp
and found, not so far from the track, the entry of the secret
passage. It is not really hidden but surely hard to find by
yourself. The entry is a flight of stairs going right into a dark
underground. Gandigoot spot some tracks let by animals going into the
passage, the animals must be something like big birds ... going
underground in a small passage ... strange for sure, at least it is
enough to incite them towards prudence. 

At this point, they part into two groups. Alahija, Lywen and Xaod are
escorting Spugnoir to Hommlet while the others continue the
exploration of the undergrounds by this secret passage. - This could
seem strange but Alahija and Lywen players were not present for this
game, simple when you know that no ? - 

So the group formed by Ezekiel the priest of Kord, Killashalandilis
(yes this name is too big) the paladine of Mayaheine, Rousing Fox the
monk, Gandigoot the gnome ranger of the Lortmills Mountains and Diane
the stylish fighter from Chendl is entering a small, dark and stinking
flight of stairs going underground towards a dungeon full of eveil
priests, gnolls and undead ... at least ... yeah, it's better like
that  
Gandigoot is carrying a bullseye lantern while Rousning Fox and Diane
are using torches. Slowly they advance into the passage. The stairs
are not long, they quickly give upon a small passage carved into the
stone, it even seems natural. After two minutes they enter a natural
cave were a small river if flowing, Gandigoot is first, scouting for
the party. There is a ford made nearly in the middle of the cave, it's
old but surely not natural. The exploration continues. 
After the cave, the passage is slowly changing. After one or thwo
hundred meters, it starts to be real masonry walls, they are entering
the complex. The passage is wider here but still no more than one
meter and a half ... this fact could be important as we will see
soon. They are still advancing and two more hundred meters after that
point they approach a door. In fact two doors were hear, one in front
of them, still in good shape and closed, and another on their right,
but this one is totally broken, only remains of it are still scatered
on the floor. 

Diane starts to study the closed door, it's a big wooden door
reinforced by metal, as it will be hard to break and she decides to
give a try to her rogue's skills. During this time the others are
speaking with low voices, still wondering about the aim of the
clerics, what are they doing there ? 
They weren't there for more than one or two minutes when Gandigoot
hears a sound coming from the right corridor, Rousing Fox also heard
it and he throws his torch into the passage. Fithteen meters farther,
the torch hits the ground ... at the very feats of an hawfull
creature, something like an hybrid of cockerel and lizard with bat's
wings. They will learn afterwards that this creature is a
cockatrice. But for the moment the creature utters a terrible shriek
and charges the monk. But the adventurers were aware of the dangers
and on their guard, Gandigoot and Rousing Fox quickly shoot on the
creature, two crossbow bolts hit the monster. Dropping her tools on
the ground, Diane is also quick to respond, she jumps up the gnome and
stab the creature, this was enough to kill it. Some of you could ask
themselves were is the priest of kord and the paladin ? Ezekiel was as
paralysed when he saw the cockatrice, even if he finally resumed to
normal after a round, this was enough to frighten the
others. Killasha, her, discovered that huge greatswords are not quite
good in small corridors. Used to fight in the open like during the war
against the froces of Iuz the evil, the paladine was not prepared for
such a situation and is quite powerless when her friends are attacked
by a monster, it really seems to shake her. 
But the danger is not passed, Diane sees another hideous cockerel
coming right on her. She retreats a little before tumbling beside the
creature and stab it from behind. Gandigoot is then firing crossbow
bolts onto it, using his great shooting skills to prevent any bolt
from hitting Diane. Even before Rousing Fox is able to drop a punch on
the creature, it falls to the ground, dead. Good fight ! I was
impressed  

Breathing again, our heroes resume their occupations. Diane is back on
the door, Gandigoot continues the exploration of the right corridor
(where the cockatrices came from), Killasha and Ezekiel (who is also
using a greatsword) are searching improvised weapons to use in those
small corridors, Rousing Fox is listening and guarding the group. 
Killasha decides to follow the gnome few minutes after his departure
and she joins him in a room full of garbage at the end of the right
corridor. He is quietly and prudently exploring the room, a quick
search reveals three big nests in the room. It stinks hawfully and the
nests are built of a lot of rubbles, bits of wood, pieces of clothes
... Gandigoot even search the nests without fiding anything
interesting. He, there is three nests ... and probably three
cockatrices ... 
The two adventurers are already gone since a quarter of an hour and
Ezekiel is worring for them, Rousing Fox is sent to find them. He
joins them at the entry of the nests room and finds Gandigoot carrying
the head of a rat carved into stone, a really big head, really neatly
carved ... as is real ... 

The three come back at the cross where Diane just finished to open the
door and the whole party advance into the new corridor. The structure
of the walls is the same massonry indicating that they must be in the
good direction. But twenty meters after the door, they find a stone
wall. This is a dead-end ! This was not expected for sure ... How
could a door open on a twenty meters corridor finising on a dead-end !
There must be a secret passage and they all start to search for it. 
Ten minutes later they don't have found anything approaching a secret
panel or lock or lever or paddle or ... anything in fact. But a
strange fact appears to them, the blocking wall seems to be made of a
stone different of the side walls, and the stone are not really
connected the ones to the others. After a detect magic from Ezekiel
revealing a faing magic aura, they conclude that this wall should be
magical ... but this doesn't help them anyway and they are blocked on
their way towards the moathouse under-levels. 

They are forced to continue the exploration trough the cockatrice
rooms. No sooner said than done, they are back into the nests
room. The room is a real pile of rubish, a whole mess, but they are
able to cross it. Once again Gandigoot is scouting ahead and enters
another room connected to the nests room.  
The gnome finds a room in the same state as the first, probably an
ancient guard room but all furnitures are broken and rubble is
everywhere. Gandigoot decides to slide on the ground hoping to see
something. And he spots something, the feet of a big bird ... the
third cockatrice shrieks and rushes on him at this very moment. 
Gandigoot is then alone in the room, Rousing Fox is not far behind and
rushes to his help. The gnome has seen the power of those creatures
when Ezekiel was paralysed and chose to blind fight the monster, the
gnome is used to underground and knows how to fight without seeing,
his master of blindfighting will soon be demonstrated and it perhaps
saved his life. 
The gnome is not touched in the first rush but only has the time to
drop his crossbow and take his short sword and dagger, as ranger he is
trained to fight with two light weapons (light because gnomes are
small you know). In the second round of fighting, the creature misses
him once again but the gnome scores a hit on it, getting a shriek of
pain as sole reward. Rousing Fox is then into the fight, and the other
members of the group are aware that something is wrong in the other
room, they enter it one after the other seeking to help their
friend. Next round, the cockatrice hits Gandigoot, an hawfull
paralysing sensation courses trough his body but he is able to resist
to the magical effect and responds by hitting once again the
creature. Rousing Fox hits it also with a good punch (hopefully for
him, only the beak of a cockatrice could turn you to stone ... yes TO
STONE !). They are now all into the room which is lit by the torches
of Rousing Fox and Diane, once again the paralysing power of the
creature hold one of them, but this is Killasha this time. Next round,
the monstrous cockerel tries to hit the monk but he quickly evades the
attack, Gandigoot then stabs it again and Ezekiel charges the
cockatrice (or tries to as there is so much rubble in the room), he
lands a good strike on it and the monster falls to the ground ... an
action after the paladine is on the monster at last ... quicking the
corpse as hard as she can. You know, when you are doomed to always
arrive too late .. it's hard for a fighter, especially a paladine
devoted to the protection of others ... as Killasha  
This time it must really be finished, the three monsters are dead on
the ground, they can quietly explore the rooms at last. 

During the fight, Diane discovered a door, still intact behind a
broken risen table. She starts to investigate this door when Gandigoot
and Killasha explore the rest of the room. The two find another room,
as a mess as the two others, connected to this one as the first nests
room is (the three room are vaguely forming a U). They start to search
the two rooms for anything valuable. Then Killasha hears a cry from
Diane : "An undead a skeleton, turn it, turn it !". As fast as
lightning (eager to fight monsters) the paladine is beside the
fighter-rogue, the door is open and a skeleton lies on the ground in
front of them. Killasha calls the powers of Mayaheine and channel
positive energy to fight the undead creature ... and nothing happens,
nothing at all, the skeleton still lies on the ground, untouched
... it was only a normal, real and dead skeleton ... Diane quickly
present her excuses to Killasha, she was surprised and frightened
because of the ghouls earllier in the day she says ... and she really
seems to be frightened. (In fact the rogue wanted to play a little
with the paladine, and with the passive support of Ezekiel and Rousing
Fox who didn't said anything she sets up the "trap"). 

Anyway the door opens onto another small room, it seems to be a
bedchamber, but an old one ... a sent of dust is everywhere in the
room. A bed in in the center, a desk on the left, a wardrobe against
the right wall. Tapestries hang to the front and left walls. One
depicts a flaming eye and the other a swirling purple design. 
Just in the entrance, on a carpet, lies an ols skeleton. It was a man
dressed in priest robes and wearing the Elemental Eye symbol. On the
desk, they also found a scroll written in a language not known to any
of them. Ezekiel uses his last spell to read the scroll, it speaks
about a man devoted to Lolth (the dark spider queen, godess of the
drows) and working for the Temple of Elemental Evil. There was a
spider symbol hidden into the rolled scroll, probably a holy symbol of
Lolth. They conclude that this must be the corpse of Lareth the
Beautifull, a priest of Lolth and the Elemental Eye who worked for the
temple during its second rise, ten years ago. This seems to connect to
the story of the black gnome illusionist who wanted to search for
facts about this man, in the moathouse. 

Gandigot was searching the other rooms during this time, it took him a
good part of an hour, but he is not able to find anything of value
beside two bucklers, a short sword and other small things. Lareth's
room is also ransacked but nothing of interest lies within it. There
is nothing more to find here ... and no more access to the moathouse
dungeon. 

What a shame after so much efforts ! But they are now forced to
backtrack and two hours after they entered the secret entrance in the
swamp, they are once again at this very point ... good try but this
dungeon will not be finished so easily. Anyway Diane is really upset,
she was hoping to go round the ghouls by this way but it only push
them in the claws of cockatrices ... and they still have the ghouls to
fight ! 
It is now late, and their moral is shaked. Our heroes are once again
going back to Hommlet ... tomorrow will be the final strike on the
moathouse, at least it is what they have decided. 


... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode FOUR - The gnomish night - Part 2
(Those gnomes know how to feast.)


----------



## Selm (Feb 27, 2002)

*Episode 4-2*

Episode FOUR - The gnomish night - Part 2
(Those gnomes know how to feast.)
- Moonday 17th Planting, dusk -

It's already nearly night when our heroes arrive at Hommlet. When they
pass in front of the keep, the guards call them. Lord Rufus want to
see them in the keep. They are quickly brought to Rufus and their
friends are here, Alahija and Lywen. They speak about the news of the
day, Alahija and Lywen have already explained to Rufus what they know
and the others complete the news with the cockatrice lair and the
blocked way. They all comment these informations and close the meeting
without delay, they realy are tired today. Nothing surprising with the
encounter they faced, some gnolls backed by an evil priest and even
some undead after that, if it wasn't enough they even found some
cockatrices and Gandigoot was nearly turned to stone. Quite a big day
don't you think ? 
Ezekiel and Killasha asked Rufus if they can take some weapons from
the keep, they really need small weapons for underground and corridor
fights, as they discovered today. Their greatswords are not really
usefull with small space 

After this quick delay, they can finally go to their Inn, and get a
big surprise ! There is a feast at the Inn, numerous gnomes, halflings
and even dwarves are happily drinking, singing and dancing everywhere
in the Welcome Wench. 
Gandigoot has already nearly forgotten the fact, but Naddy surely
hasn't. Two days before, our gnome proposed to the leatherworker to
organize a gnome feast at the Inn, no sooner said than done, Naddy
Tomanloft got the job done. And the feast is TONIGHT !
Nearly all the gnomes and other halflings of Hommlet are now in the
Inn of the Welcome Wench and if the feast is very pleasant and
friendly, it surely isn't quiet 
Diane and Alahija seem to enjoy the show, as obviously Gandigoot, but
the others are a little upset. Lywen and Ezekiel go to their room,
hopefully they are on the second floor and can get some sleep, after
midnight. Rousing Fox decides to sleep outdoor, near the mill where
the river is borded by big trees. And Killasha goes to the temple of
Pelor to find some greatly needed sleep (even if she didn't fight too
much today  ).

It is already nearly two o'clock in the morning when Vesta gently
pulls all the last gnomes outside. But the night is not finished,
Gandigoot is a little sad because he wasn't invited to the
"after-feast", but Diane heard of this fact and says it to our
gnome. Happily, Gandigoot goes out of the Inn and search the "after"
... but Diane sent him to the wrong building and the gnome is quickly
lost in Hommlet ... it's already late and the moon is small. He sadly
decides to go back to the Inn. A little lost, he comes back by a
different side of the town and hears a faint sound, obviously a feast
of some sort. Investigating, Gandigoot found the "gnomish-night" with
a "little bit of luck". 
He knocks at a door, two young twins open the door, they are two
gnomes he saw at the Inn. It's the home of the potter of Hommlet, he's
a gnome and one of the older from the town. There, several gnomes, two
halflings and a dwarf are finishing the night. Lying on soft cushions,
they are drinking a little but more than that, they are smoking a
lot. Several huge gnomish pipes are passing around the room, and
several tobacos are compared by those expert smokers 
Gandigoot, not very used to such nights (he's still a bit young),
enjoy the end of night and the morning in this quite oversmoked room.
Early in the morning (at something like eight o'clock) the party is
finished and our gnome goes to sleep a little near the river. He will
wake up at 10 and go to the Inn ... with a strange odor around him
...

... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse
("This time will be the last."
"Yeah, take food, we will not flee until it is completely cleared."
"Yeah !")


----------



## Selm (Feb 28, 2002)

*Episode 5-1*

Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse - Part 1
("This time will be the last."
"Yeah, take food, we will not flee until it is completely cleaned."
"Yeah !")
- Godsday 18th Planting -

A new morning in the quiet little town of Hommlet. Our heroes are
going up, early or not but decided to fight evil, as everyday since
their arrival.

After a breakfast at the Inn, Alahija decides to go buy healing
potions. After a short inquiry, she is sent to the Church of St
Cuthbert. Entering the church, Alahija encounters Terjon, one of the
resident clerics of Hommlet. She asks him for potions but she is
discouraged when Terjon harshly says her that they only provide this
service to members of the cult. Alahija quit the curch, quite angry
against the cleric !
Lywen is him going to Spugnoir's shop, where he sells alchemical and
magical potions. The man is here (Renne is allowed to rest at last)
and they chat a bit about magic. They promise each other to exchange
spells later and Spugnoir even offers Lywen a magical scroll when he
goes out. This is a powerfull incantation allowing to disperse magical
energies, this could perhaps help them with the magical stone wall
Lywen's friends encountered yesterday. The wizard goes afterwards to
the scrollmaker's schop, an elf called Zerosh Nubric (yes, you red it
well, this is strange name, even for an elf). They chat a bit also,
but Zerosh is less friendly and more a business type of person.

After this early business, they are all at the Inn for 10 o'clock. All
but the gnome, who is not long to appear.
Gandigoot is coming back, with red eyes from the night and lack of
sleep. He is smelling bad, a mix of alcohol and tobacco and directly
go to his bedroom with only a grunt for his friends who are all
laughting at him.
They start a discussion about the schedule of the present day. They
all agree to return to the moathouse, and they are decided to finish
all the exploration today. As Xaod is nowhere to be seen, they decide
to go fight without him (bad decision? future will tell).They check
their travel food and all their equipment for a long stay there, as
they expect that it could take several days.
Keep the spirit up conrageous adventurers !

Alahija goes to the stairs to wake up Gandigoot as soon as they are
ready, it is already near midday and the gnome is still sleeping. But
the young half-elf doesn't find him in his room and he doesn't respond
when she softly calls him: "GANDIGOOOOT...". She starts to search, as
curious as always and finds the gnome's backpack. This is a real
treasure, there is everything in this pack for sure ... if you could
guess what is the use for all those strange items.
But you could not check trough the backpack of a gnome wihtout him
earing it, this a special gnomic sense linked to their cherished items
 And Gandigoot is no exception, even within his sleep (already
disturbed by the calls of Alahija) he could hear that something in his
pack was touched, it was his precious spring for a clockwork of his
invention. The gnome grunted still half-asleep. Alahija hears the
sound and finally finds the gnome under his bed with his blanket
covering him. She manages to convince him of going downstairs.

This is how the gnome crossed the Inn of the Welcome Wench still
dressed from the evening, still huming alcohol and tobacco, and
rolled into his blanket, going to the stable to care for his
pony. Quite a frightening sight for sure 

It is time for lunch when they are ready at last. Alahija decides for
the group to eat at the Inn, nobody protest 
And so it is finally near one in the afternoon when they take the road
towards the moathouse. As early as each time before ...
As decided, Diane is staying in Hommlet, she said that she wanted to
look about the artifacts into Brune's grimoires but in fact she will
look for the spy affair. And she also wants to spy the group's
departure, as she strongly belive that they are spied in Hommlet and
she so hopes to see the spy.

-- On the road to the moathouse again --

Once again they are leaving Hommlet going north, hoping to confuse
anyone spying them. As they already used this trick yesterday it will
be surprising that any spy doesn't understand that they are once again
going to the moathouse. Especially as they are speaking loud of it
when they were at the Inn. But these adventurers are not of the
suspicious type. 

This time they can reach the moathouse without problem. Even if
Gandigoot still seems to suffer from his night, Alahija took the place
of the guide's second and corrected him when he was ... lost?
The shadow of the old fortress is once again profiling trough the fog
which seems to stick to this swamp everyday. The party is approaching
with care.

They enter the courtyard, after a good look. The ground floor seems to
be deserted, but the numerous corpses, testimony of the fight, have
disappeared. And the staircase going down is now blocked by a huge
number of rocks from the collapsed walls of the moathouse. There is
numerous blood traces on the floor going from the room to the staircase,
indicating that the corpses where pulled downstairs. How will they go
down now ?
Then Killasha remembers that there was a secret passage in the
backroom, this passage was opened yesterday, but is nowhere to be seen
today. This is a clear proof that there is still opponents to
await. (DM note : And even that they are awaited I would have said.)

Gandigoot and Alahija start to search for the opening, the half-elf is
able to find it after a few minutes. There is a stone carved with an
old symbol that they all know very well, the Obex, the inverted
triangle with an Y into it, the symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye. 
Alahija pushes the stone and a part of the stone wall moved to reveal
a secret passage, and a small flight of stairs going down into the
darkness. "I'll try a head." said Alahija's player at this very
instant. No sooner said than done, the half-elf puts her head into the
entry and a big flash with a huge BOOM happens, you know what, the
entry was trapped, how astonishing no ? 
Killasha tried to protect the young daughter of the viscount of
Verbobonc (who really seems to have suicidal tendances) and the two
where shocked by the Electric glyph of protection. Alahija sneaked
under the paladin and was safe (Evasion is really strong) but Killasha
was the first to suffer this day.

After this small incident, they decided to go down, but it was
Gandigoot who was going first and he slowly descended the staircase,
searching for a trap on every step. This time they reached the ground
of the staircase without more traps.
They are now in front of a stone wall, obviously there must be a
secret passage somewhere. As the staircase is quite small, and they
can only advance one after the other into it, they pass the word
through the group that Gandigoot and Alahija are searching for an
opening and it will take a few minutes ... at least.
Once again, the half-elf is able to find the secret stone carved with
the Obex symbol. And this time she searches for traps before pushing
it. Being convinced that it wasn't trapped (these magic traps are so
hard to find at low levels  ) Alahija pushes the stone, and
activates the magic trap linked to it. Gandigoot just behind Alahija
falls to the floor, and the door reveals a dark chamber only lit by
the light of the party (not a lot as they are still in the secret
stairs) wich is enough for Alahija to see two hideous skeletons in
front of her ready to strike the poor half-elf who as always in just
in front line of unexpected danger ...

While Alahija is dodging the blows of the undeads, she cries for
help. Ezekiel, just behind the gnome, is taking him and passing him
behind to Killasha who in turn puts him behind her. The two front line
fighters of the party are advancing towards the entry after that, which
is not easy with their full-plate armors.
During this time, Alahija has the bad surprise to be striked by two
small sparkling magic bolts, much more frightened by the magic than by
the skeletons, the half-elf courageously retreats behind her two
protectors.

And now the fight will start ... soon ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse - Part 2
(You will not say to me to didn't expected an ambush !)


----------



## Selm (Mar 1, 2002)

*Episode 5-2*

Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse - Part 2
(You will not say to me to didn't expected an ambush !)
- Godsday 18th Planting, 16pm -

Back into the fight. Ezekiel turns the undead and the two skeletons in
front of him crumble to dust. It give our heroes a small time to
reorganize, Killasha is able to join Ezekiel at the exit of the secret
passage and Alahija retreats behind them, taking the inanimated
Gandigoot with her. The gnome is still alive but seems to be stuck
into a powerfull sleep spell, some will say that it is the result of
his long and festive night.
But this is all they will get. Two new skeletons are approaching the
secret door ...the Kord's priest knows that something is wrong, these
two creatures should have been turned by his release of positive
energy, something still unknown to them ...
Withtout more hesitation and exchanging only a quick sight with
Killasha, Ezekiel runs into the room, directly into the darkness to
release another turn undead whre it will be the most effective. Our
paladine does not hesitate more and follows the priest to cover him in
his foolishly courageous attempt to deliver the group from this undead
menace.
At the exit of the staircase, it is now Rousing Fox who is in front of
the skeletons, Alahija just behind him trying to wake up the
gnome. When she hears the cry of Ezekiel and the sounds of a lot more
fighting into the dark room, she uses her magic to light it with small
balls of light ... they are know able to see the whole scene noly lit
by their lanterns and the light of Killasha's armor until then (I
remember you that the paladine's armor is glowing a slight blue light
... and you know what it meens in total darkness ... it is a big
target sign  ).
Ezekiel and Killasha are in the middle of the room, nearly twelve
skeletons are circling them, one is especially big and uses a huge axe
which blows could porobably hurt you more than a frail gnoll poleaxe
... gnoll? Yes, half the skeletons are indead reanimated gnolls, the
evil priests use their own dead to fight the party. But this is not
the best part as two evil clerics are in the back of the room,
preventing Ezekiel from using his positive energy to its full power,
and so protecting the skeletons from the turn undead attempts. But as
if it isn't enough, a small hooded figure is also near the priests and
an orc fighter in plate armor flanks them.
You know what? THIS will be a real fight !! 

The room is big, four massive stone pillars forming a square into it
and supporting the roof. The skeletons are mainly in the first part of
the room, around the secret staircase exit and now around the two
foulish adventurers too. Two evil priests, and orc fighter and another
small creature in black robes are backing the skeletons in the back
part of the square room. This is weel organised and obviously an
ambush.

Anyway the fight is already engaged between the skeletons and the duo
of Ezekiel and Killashalandilis (somethimes I use her complete name
only for you to not forget it  ). While the paladine protect the
priest, he tries another turn but, still unaware of his surroundings
as the light spell from small Alahija is not yet in effect, his power
is countered by the two evil priests who bolster their small undead
army. Then the room is lit at last. And the truth of the dreadfull
situation appears to our courageous (if not foolish) heroes.
Ezekiel then identifies the gnoll skeleton in front of him. This is
all what remains of the gnoll chief he killed yesterday. He doens't
even think before striking and with a powerfull blow reduces the
undead to pieces of bones on the ground. One of the evil priests tries
to curse the two heroes but the spell is uneffective, they kust be
protected by their gods ...
Then the priest tries to run on the priests, but the Orc stops him and
the two starts a fight, obviously easier for the orc as several
sekeletons are also striking Ezekiel, the giant skelton with its huge
axe among them. Killasha , who was protecting the back of the priest,
is surprised by his charge ans deparated from him, she decides to help
his action by directing her attacks on the priests too. She starts to
go round one of the big pillars to reach the priests. And is blocked
by two skeletons while one of the priests advance on her casting a
spell.

And during this time ... what are doing the other heroes? They are
courageously hiding in the staircase, Rousing Fox blocking the entry
and fighting two skeletons at once, while the others are firing on the
skeletons. Alahija was finally able to wake up Gandigoot with a strong
slap on his face (she even had to do one point of subdual damage,
which means a very strong slap for the young half-elf maiden). The
gnome is now awake and firing bolts on the skeletons while Alahija is
using holy water and spells to help the monk (Do you ever see a
sorcerer choosing a disrupt undead spell as one of its precious spells
? Alahija did it !  ).

All seems good for them, until the hooded figure reveals it as the
gnome they encountered at the Inn of the Welcome Wench and starts
using a wand of magic missiles on Ezekiel. The priest then remembers
the words of Alahija: "As there is only two missiles, the wizard will
not be able to cast more than 4 or 5 times this spell!". Good guess
young sorceress, and with a wand?
Even with his protection from evil, his shield of faith and his
natural AC of 22 (full plate, shield and magical bonuses) Ezekiel will
not be able to stand long in front of so much opponents and a wizard
striking him each turn with two magical bolts. But he still continues
to fight the orc fighter in front of him, with determination and rage
in his eyes.
Things are not better for the paladine. She was strucks twice by the
poleaxe of a gnoll skeleton and is now facing one of the evil priests
who looks at her with an evil smile. He wears a plate mail and is
using a heavy mace, looking at the paladine (who is really wearing her
character's class on her) he says her:"you will die today servant of
goodness!". Not impressed the paladine responds him:"Mayaheine is
protecting me, you will not win today.". The priest nearly stares at
her and finally a sight of understanding flashes trough his eyes (Is
it possible he really knows Killasha's goddess?  ).

But as the battle continues, the two front rank fighters of the party
are exhausting themselves. Ezekiel is starting to be heavily wounded
and as he starts to feel Kord more and more closer to him, he has to
drink one of this precious healing potions. Even if he knows that with
two more strikes from the evil gnome's rod, the healing will be used,
the priest has no choice! It's getting hard!
But Killasha hasn't finished her duty for goodness today. The second
evil priest is now just behind the one who is fighting the paladine,
and Killasha could now clearly see that he is a she and that she
starts to cast a spell. Unable to stop her, she only direct her hopes
towards her goddess. But with horror, she could see nearly all the
wounds she inflicted the evil priest close. He was healed by ht eother
priestess. THIS is UNFAIR ... if evil clerics could heal themselves
... but now our paladine is really angry. The priest then stare at her
laugthing: "Poor good girl, I said to you that this is the day of your
death." Calling Mayaheine, Killasha uses her smite evil power to
strike him. With a single blow she scores more damage than the priest
have life ... and he falls to the ground. "You shouldn't have wake my
wrath evil scum!"
The other members of the party are out of the staircase at last. Still
fring at the skeletons or throwing holy water vials all around the
place (Alahija is not always scoring a direct hit ).

Ezekiel in a desperate attempt to save the situation casts a silence
spells around the pillar near which him and the paladine stand,
preventing any spellcasting around it. But the gnome has the time to
cast another spell, this is not a magic missile this time, but another
spell, five other gnomes appear around him. And Ezekiel, quite decided
to end the life of this evil and pitiful creature seems to be even
more frustrated (he wants to kill the gnome since half an hour of play
time at this moment, since the time he was striked by the first magic
missile).
But in fact the death of the first evil priest has already decided the
fate of the fight. The dark robed priestess seeing her ally fall in
front of her with a single strike of the big ugly and bad paladine
(from the priestess point of view, she is beautifull and full of
goodness for her friends) decides to ... flee towards safety. And the
evil gnome decides to follow the priestess.
But our two fighters will not be able to follow them as there is still
a good number of skeletons in the room, especially the big one. It is
Lywen who will do the job, with an Invisibility and Darkvision spell.

Do not hope too fast that all is good for our heroes, the fight is not
finished!
Killasha only has the time to turn towards the two skeletons still
attacking her from behind when one of them strikes her hard and send
her towards Mayaheine. The paladine falls ... alone.
Ezekiels is still fighting the orc. He now clearly see that the
creature is in fact an half-orc and bright enough to use healing
potions, these evil ones are sneaky too this time! But the priest is
still fighting and hasn't seen the paladine's defeat.
Rousing Fox advances to help his fallen friend. And has to fight the
giant skeleton, which is trying to kill Ezekiel for nearly two minutes
without success. Confident, the monk strike the giant, nearly sure
that the creature will not be able to retaliate. How fool it was from
the monk ... Ezekiel is heavily protected by his armor and magic (AC
26) and Rousing Fox is only dodging blows as usual. This will be his
doom. Even if the monk is able to strike the giant skeleton, breaking
one of his arms, with two powerfull blows, the undead monstruosity
sends the monk to the ground heavily wounded and bleeding.

Hopefully nearly at the same time, Ezekiels scores the last blow on
the orc fighter and is now able to turn his soft attentions towards
the giant skeleton. You should know that a strike from the priest with
his power attack is not easy to endure. With the help of Gandigoot and
Alahija, the giant skeleton is quickly dispatched, the gnome scoring
the final strike with a weel aimed crossbow-bolt.
The fight is now finished, or at least for a time. Killasha and
Rousing Fox are on the ground, Ezekiel and Alahija heal the wounded,
they are still barely alive. Killasha will remember how close she was
from Mayaheine (going round after round from -4 to -8 Hps).
More healing magic and potions are used to allow the three heavily
wounded to continue, understand Killasha and Rousing Fox but also
Ezekiel, even if he do not fall the priest finished the fight with
only a bunch of hps.

-----

During this time, Lywen followed the priestess and the gnome. When he
reached the room where they fled, he was able to see the priestess but
not the gnome. The woman was opening a door, and sending orders. Two
ghouls go out from the room and are sent towards the party. Lywen only
has the time to see the priestess enter the room before the two undead
creatures see him and advance to attack him. Our wizard wisely retreat
to get help after having cast a double magic missile on the first
ghoul (as undeads see through invisibility he is no more protected by
his spell and wasn't bothered about losing it with the attack spell). 

This is how, two rounds after they finished to heal the wounded, our
heroes see their wizard enter the room crying that two ghouls are
following him. Quickly they take positions, the two creatures only
have the time to enter the room, the first is stroke by a
crossbow-bolt from Gandigoot and another magic missile spell from
Lywen, sending it to the ground; and the second is turned to dust by
the last turn undead from Ezekiel. 
Good work this time, I'm impressed ! 

Lywen explains to the other what he had seen. They decide to quickly
investigate for the fleeing priestess and gnome.
Gandigoot is left alone in the room in charge of protecting the
paladine and monk, still barely concious (as a master I do not allow
characters to recover immediately from unconsciousness, even with
magic healing). He uses magic spells to prevent any surprise attack as
he will be alone, warding the staircase and the other secret passage
that Spugnoir indicated them yesterday (remember that they have a map
from the underground complex).

They quickly investigate a small room south from the big square room
where the fight occured, nothing interesting beside numerous bones and
broken skeletons on the ground, backed by a strong odor of death.
Advancing where Lywen saw the priestess, they are back in the entry of
the underground complex, where rousing Fox and Diane encountered a
ghast the day before. But the gnome is nowhere to be seen. They split
a bit around the big staircase each of them searching one room. 
Alahija climbs the stairs (which are blocked on the ground level by
numerous boulders) and she hears the soft sound of a breath near the
blocking boulders ... on this side. They have found the gnome, who
seems to be invisible and hiding in the upper staircase.
Alahija goes back towards the others and they discuss of a plan to get
the gnome. Ezekiel finally decides that they will use his technique
for small invisible creatures in a small corridor! The priest started
to move the head of his flail in circles and advanced in the corridor
upper the staricase like that until he reached the blocking boulders. 
A moment before he reached them, the gnome revealed himself and casts
a spell, this is a color spray (as Lywen will said) but all the heroes
resist its effect for his doom. Ezekiel is quick to knock him down
after that.
The gnome is brought back into the square room and his death is
sentenced. Without hesitation Ezekiel cuts his head. Kilasha was not
even able to asks for a legal judgement as she was still barely
conscious.
While Gandigoot searches for the other secret passage on Spugnoir's
map which must be in this room but as he can't find it, he then starts
to blow all the skeletons on the floor: "This time they will not have
anything to animate!" says the gnome as sole explanation. 
Lywen and Alahija are investigating the room where the priestess
fled. They discover an old torture chamber, smelling dust and death,
an old iron maiden lies against a stone wall and shackles still
hang to the opposite wall.. This zone of the underground complex seems
to be an old jail. As they are unable to find the priestess, the
wizard uses another spell to detect secret doors. They find one hidden
in a large stone pillar, Alahija tries to block the door with old
metal scraps lying on the ground before they go back to inform their
friends.

As his spell is still active when they enter the big square room,
Lywen is able to find the secret passage that Gandigoot was searching
before he started to break all skeleton's bones in the room. As the
two first doors, this one is also activated by an old well used stone
carved with the Elemental Eye symbol.

But they now have to speak before opening this new door towards the
abyss of the unknown.
More dangers surely await them, more fights, more traps ...
Will they retreat now, as they always did before? Killasha and Rousing
Fox are only starting to wake up from unconsciousness, but even if
they suffered a lot the party siprit is still up.
Will they find the courage to keep up the fight for goodness?

... soon ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse - Part 3
(What a bloody mess !!)


----------



## Selm (Mar 1, 2002)

*DM Side Note*

A hint for the readers.

As a DM, I never say to my players how much damage they suffer, or how
much life points they still have. All they know is what I say them
when they take a blow: "This one was strong, it pierced your rib cage
and crushed a lung ... you know, it hurts a lot." or "You see a bright
light, Mayaheine isn't so far from you anymore ...".

So drinking a healing potion is often a last resort action when I say
them such a thing. And going to a fight when they are already wounded
is very courageous, as they do not know really if they will be able to
endure more than one blow, especially at low levels.

It's harder for my players but I find it's better for tension and
dramatic impact of the PC's actions. 

It is only at the end of the sessions that they know how near or far
they were from unconsciouness or even death.

As an exemple, Ezekiel was hit for more than 140 damage points of
damage from the beginning to this moment of the story, but Gandigoot
only suffered 24 damage points. 

_It was the "scores" at this moment of the story, now (Episode 12)
Killashalandilis has taken the lead with 303 life points losed and
Diane is the most cautious with around 40 damages endured._

...some PCs are more carefull than others ...

See you,


----------



## Diane Derwyn (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: DM Side Note*



			
				Selm said:
			
		

> *A hint for the readers.
> [...]
> Killashalandilis has taken the lead with 303 life points losed and
> Diane is the most cautious with around 40 damages endured.[/i]
> *




And I definitly plan remain the most cautious !
...While Ezekiel and Killashalandilis compete to prove they are the least able to dodge a blow   .


----------



## Rousing Fox (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: DM Side Note*



			
				Diane Derwyn said:
			
		

> *
> ...While Ezekiel and Killashalandilis compete to prove they are the least able to dodge a blow   . *




Pfff. Even if I can dodge far better than they can, I still am close to Ezekiel in the loss of HP race !
I really don't understand... Maybe I should be more careful ?


----------



## Diane Derwyn (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: DM Side Note*



			
				Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> I really don't understand... Maybe I should be more careful ?  *




You fight like the paladine ... why the hell not strike at someone from behind ? .. right where it hurts the most ... let me show you, we'll call her and make an ambush so you can learn the rogue basics  .


----------



## Selm (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: DM Side Note*



			
				Diane Derwyn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You fight like the paladine ... why the hell not strike at someone from behind ? .. right where it hurts the most ... let me show you, we'll call her and make an ambush so you can learn the rogue basics  . *




How mean you are Diane 

At least let me be the first to ambush your glimmering paladine. It is so kind from her to help my poor monsters (oups encounters, they aren't all monsters) with her shining armor.

Sometimes I'm still wondering how she was able to survive so long ...

he', he' ....

Selm
Faithful Priest of Mighty Meepo


----------



## Rousing Fox (Mar 1, 2002)

Well, erm, I don't want to become a ninja. It's not the future like I see it. I think I will just better my dodging capacitiesand maybe find some magic to help me... if I have time and money in sufficient amount


----------



## Selm (Mar 1, 2002)

*Episode 5-3*

Episode FIVE - Strike at the Moathouse - Part 3
(What a bloody mess !!)
- Godsday 18th Planting, 16pm -

You know that fear could not strike the heart of our heroes, so they
decide to continue their attack on the complex, hoping to defeat the
evil priests and claim the moathouse as their trophy.
Lywen operates the secret door in the south east corner of the square
room. Behind it a corridor opens into darkness. Once again Gandigoot
takes the lead and advances towards danger and evil.

The corridor is quite long, after nearly sixty feet it curves towards
south east (it was going east before). Thirty more meters and our
adventurers are able to see the light of a nearly used torch on a wall
at the end of the corridor, fifthty meters far from them.
A creature sudenly appears into the light, it is a disgusting humanoid
with a scaly skin and wearing black robes. It watches them for an
instant, seaming absolutely unsurprised and run towards its right into
another passage (the end of the corridor is shaped as a T).
They are quick to react and Gandigoot, Ezekiel are first to chase after
him. But some are not fast enough, there was a trap and a huge iron
porticulis falls from the roof. Lywen, Rousing Fox and Alahija are
behind it, the monk and the rogue run to escape the trap while the
wizard prudently stops behind it. The young half-elf is fast enough
and passes just under it but the monk fails. He is pinned to the
ground by two hundred pounds of iron and as you could imagine, it
hurts a lot. One of his leg and harm are seriously wounded, the
paladine, seeing the monk nearly dead tries to help him.
During this time, Ezekiel and Gandigoot runned after the hugly evil
lizardman (as he's wearing black clothes he must be evil, this time I
will not say the contrary  ). They pass the corner at the end of
their corridor and face the lizardman but he flees trough another
door, they follow and are ambushed. He's not alone, the priestess who
fled the flight in the big bloody square room is here, they were
awaited. The fight engages just when Alahija arrives. The lizardman is
protecting the priestess, preventing anyone from passing beside him in
the small passage, if Diane were here she could try to tumble him but
... there is only Ezekiel, Gandigoot and Alahija. Ezekiel and the
lizardman exchange blows. The dark robe of the evil lizard priest is
torn by the blows of Ezekiel, revealing a plate armor, he's also
wearing a steel shield engraved with a Flaming Eye, the fight will not
be easy for our priest of Kord. Gandigoot is noz using his light
crossbow as the passage is too small for two fighters, Alahija is
preparing magic missiles, but she will never have the time to cast her
spell. The second evil priestess casts a fear spell which strikes the
young half-elf and send her running towards the other members of the
party, still around the iron porticulis. Ezekiel and Gandigoot are now
alone, and Ezekiel has great difficulties to bypass the armor of the
lizardman. But the gnome is doing the job, he scores two critical hits
on the big lizard and all seems better, until the priestess takes a
scroll in her pouch and casts a healing spell on her lizard friend. 
These evil are really bad, to use so much heal is discouraging for the
party's fighters 
The fight is still going, but the priestess runs out of spells (and
even scrolls) before Ezekiel falls. She wisely runs away (you now know
that she is really good at it), just when Gandigoot once again connect
a bolt to the lizardman's flesh and send it to the ground.
Ezekiel has not even yet realized the situation (You know that things
are harder when I say: "Your endurance spell is all what you have now
...") but Gandigoot is already running after the priestess. The priest
quickly follow him, without even a small healing spell ...
Alahija is now released from the fear spell. She comes to the battle
scene and searches for anything able to activate the iron gate. With
her queen sense of observation the half-elf quickly find an iron
lever, she pulls it and the gate opens ... the iron spikes are
abruptly forced out of the wounds of the monk, injuring him even
more. He drops unconscious. Nice try young Alahija, you will know one
day that you must sometimes think before acting  Killasha heals the
dying monk just in time, hopefully she was near him at the right
moment.

Gandigoot and Ezekiel are chasing the priestess, they run trough a
corridor going east, and after north, and after east, and after south,
and east once again ... they are not able to see the priestess but hey
can hear her running.
They arrive in a room with three doors and an open passage to the
north. They are no more able to hear the priestess ... no sound is
coming from the doors, the gnome and the priest cautiously advance
towards the open passage. They arrive in a chamber with a strong sent
that Gandigoot immediatly identify as gnoll's odor. But they are not
able to go further, the priestess was awaiting them at the entry and
once again ambushed them. It was hard to see her with the small bull's
eye lantern of Gandigoot as sole light.
But this time, chance is not on her side, when Alahija arrives she is
already bleeding on the ground, a huge strike of Ezekiel's flail was
enough to send her towards her god ...

this time the fight seems to be finished. They quickly search the
gnoll's room but there isn't anything of value there. The party is now
reformed and thinkning of what they must do. They do not have anymore
healing power or potion, Rousing Fox and Ezekiel are badly hurt, and
they still expect some danger. This time it is wiser to go back to
Hommlet, survive this day and you will be able to fight another day
...
they decide to retreat, when Gandigoot was opening the first door in
this room (they were in the three door room where they chased the
priestess minutes before). It reveals a small room with a coffin
raised on the back wall ... a wooden empty coffin ... it is wiser to
go back to Hommlet, they are now sure of it ...

When they go out of the underground complex, Lywen says his friends he
will "guard" the moathouse until tomorrow. Each time they went back to
Hommlet, reinforcements come to the moathouse, the wizard want to know
who they are and from where they come. He assures his friends he still
has enough magic to ward him against any problem. So Lywen is let
alone, spying in the moathouse ...

--- Back to Hommlet ---

Imagine the scene, five adventurers covered by blood, exhausted and
evidently heavily wounded ... it seems a perfect prey as they could
even have some good loot.
This is how the party is ambushed by two (yes only two) bandits. 
Surprised and unbelieving at first, the adventurers do not react
immediatly, the two bandits know think that it will be easy and ask
them for all their gold. Gandigoot advances towards the first with his
gold pouch ... and Ezekiel charges ... the first bandit is sent
towards his ancestors and the second asks for pity ... they now have
two prisonners!
Will this be a lessons for the evil encournters? Do not try to attack
the party when you are two CR1 

They actually arrive to Hommlet. They stop to send the two brigands to
jail and the guards at the keep door say them that Lord Rufus would
like to see them as soon as possible. In any ordinary situation, they
would have seen him immediatly, but now they are bloody, very tired
and smelling bad from blood and dead bones.
They go to the temple of Pelor and the church of St Cuthbert for
healing. Calmer of St Cuthbert is able to heal Ezekiel and Gandigoot
while Yether heals rousing Fox and Killasha, Alahija also asks for
healing but Yether gently says her that it is not necessary, her small
wounds will be closed tomorrow. The young half-elf, sure that every
priest in this town doesn't want to help her, quits the temple! (Three
hit points are a lot for a young lady as her).

Diane has seen their arrival and is speaking with Gandigoot, when she
learns that Lywen was let alone in the moathouse, she immediatly takes her
horse and goes to the old fortress. It is a little foulish at night
but Diane's job is to protect the wizard (why the two beeing protected
always want to take so much risk?) and she has given her word.

About Diane, what has she done today?

--- Diane's afternoon in Hommlet ---

The stylish fighter spied the departure of her friends. She waited to
see who sent out of the Inn of the Welcome Wench after them. She only
saw a merchant going towards the village mill. She followed him but
all she saw was the merchant speaking with a young man at the mill
door.
Diane followed her friends towards the exit of the small town and saw
a man going out of the town after them. He was wearing pelts and was
carying a pole on his shoulder. She also followed him, he went into
the forest one hour out of Hommlet, towards what seemed to be a
hunting cabin. The man only seemed to be a trapper of some sort.
Without more success, Diane went back to Hommlet.

Once back to Hommlet, Diane went to see Rufus. He was in the keep,
speaking with Elmo in the milice training room. She asked him if
anything or anyone special was spoted in Hommlet recently. Rufus said
her that beside Naddy's constant speaking about the halfling running
the old trading post beeing a spy in town, there is nothing really
special to say. From his point of view, the halfling never showed any
sign pinpointing him as a spy, and it is surely more an old rivality
than anything really serious. But Rufus assured Diane that if anything
strange or special was reported to him, he will inform her as soon as
possible. 

After this quick talf with Rufus, Diane decided to watch the mill
until the night and placed herself on the other bank of Hommlet's
river directly behind the mill and with a good view towards the old
trading post but easily concealed by trees and bushes. Nevertheless
she was not able to see anything particular and she finally heard the
other members of the party arrive in town.

--- back to present time ---

Diane is gone towards the moathouse, the others, exhausted directly
went to their bed, all ... but Gandigoot.
The gnome is anxiously expecting the return of Diane and Lywen. He
finally goes to sleep one hour after midnight, still anxious.


... next installment Session SIX ...
-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode SIX - NEVER left anyone behind - PART 1
(It can always turn worse.)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 1, 2002)

Good story, Selm.

Keep it coming!


----------



## Selm (Mar 4, 2002)

Dawn said:
			
		

> *Good story, Selm.
> 
> Keep it coming! *




Well thanks,
I'm happy to see that I've got readers beside Horacio 
Is there any other out there ?

Anyway, thanks for posting Dawn. 
The story will continue ... until the very end of it ...

see you,
Selm


----------



## Greg Dickens (Mar 4, 2002)

*Ok Hooked*

I know you already have at least two more done so go ahead and post them. I check everyday to see if you added anything.  Can't wait to see how your party fares compared to us.  We are father along( won't say where since your players read here also) so just keep them coming.


----------



## Selm (Mar 5, 2002)

*Episode 6-1*

Episode SIX - NEVER EVER left anyone behind - Part 1
(It can always turn worse.)
- Godsday 18th Planting, 23h30 -

We are back with Diane when she is approaching the moathouse, this is
a night of new-moon  and Diane uses a torch to light her way towards
the old fortress. She cautiously enters the courtyard, no sound, no
light, it really seems quiet. 
She hasn't seen anything around, but only the stars light the area and
the fog is deep in the swamp at night, it's hard to see anything at
all. In the courtyard, there isn't any sign of Lywen. Diane go round
the courtyard, using a lantern to light the rooms into the partially
collapsed building trough the arrow-slits. She isn't more
successfull. Then she decides to enter the building and starts with
the old tower near the entry, where she hides from the dragon some
days before. It is when she enters the room that she sees a form lying
on  the ground. She silently aproaches the man, as you could expect,
it is Lywen. Diane unsheats her rapier and wakes Lywen by putting it
under his neck. 
"If I were an ennemy, you would be dead right now." says Diane to Lywen.
"If you were an ennemy I would never have allowed you to come so far
..." responds Lywen with a smile shared by Diane. 
After a small discussion, they decide to go back to Hommlet. Dianes
goes out of the small tower ... and is hurt by a small crossbow
bolt. She immediatly feel a strong poison going trough her veins and
can't overcome the paralysis power. 
Lywen, surprised, reacts quickly, he casts an invisibility
spell. Seconds pass, there isn't any sound to hear or anyone to
see. Lywen keeps his position invisible behind the paralysed
Diane. One minute after, Dianes falls to the ground
unconscious. Another minute passes, Lywen decides to flee. He goes out
of the tower, runnind towards the broken entry door and
drawbridge. But if there is a thing Lywen does not do well it is
moving silently , especially when he is running as fast at this
night. A thrown dagger stabs him right between his shoulders, with an
extraordinary accuracy. He is no more able than Diane to overcome the
poison and after a minute of paralysation, he losts consciousness. 
It is now near 1AM, and we have lost Diane and Lywen ...

-- Later, somewhere in a dark room --

Lywen wakes up, he is in a pitch black room, his hands bounded behind
his back and linked to a ring in a stone wall and his feet also tied
up. Making some noise, he hears the voice of Diane near him, she is
also bounded to the wall. 
A strong odor floats trought the room, it seems to be an exotic essence.

They do not wait long before the sound of a door and footsteps tells
them that someone is approaching them. The voice of a man, strongly
shaped by elvish accent, asks them who they are and what they do
there? They do not respond clearly or say only weird things. The man
seems to nearly enjoy the fakes, he doen't seem to be in a hurry and
is finally satisfied when Diane says him that if he wants to learn
anything about them he only has to go to Hommlet and asks his
questions there. 
Still in total darkness, they hear the sound of his footsteps moving away.

After two minutes, Lywena and Diane start to speak more frealy, hoping
that the man is really gone ... having nothing better to do, they try
to free themselves from their bounds ... 

-- The Others, Waterday 19th Planting, 8AM --

Gandigoot wakes up, he immediately searches for Lywen and Diane. They
are nowhere to be found and Lywen's horse is alone in the Inn
courtyard peacefully eating grass (the wizard released it yesterday
night to prevent it from beeing an easy warning signal for any
newcomer to the moathouse). As you could imagine, this is not good to
reassure our gnome. 

Ezekiel and Killasha are not at the Inn, they went to the smithy to
get some help for their quite worn and badly beaten armors. Rousning
Fox is somewhere practicing his mratial artist skills. Gandigoot is
only able to find the young half-elf (and can have the joy to wakes up
her today, revenge for yesterday  ). He speaks with her about his
fears for their friends, Alahija understands but does not seems as
afraid as the gnome. 

Gandigoot goes to the keep to see Rufus, he finds him in the first
courtyard of the keep. They speaks about his fears, Rufus also tells
him that yesterday night, a strnage woman was at Terrigan's tavern,
asking questions about "The heroes braving the dangers of the old
moathouse". As Dianes express some worries about such strange facts
yesterday, he tells the gnome to say that to her when he finds
her. The woman was noticed especially becuase her skin is pearly white
and her hairs blood red, she was also speaking with a clearly foreign
accent but Terrigan (who is a member of the town milicia) was unable
to identify her origin. 

During this time, Alahija goes to the potion's shop, she wants to see
Spugnoir. Hopefully he is not yet departed for another reckless trip
and she is able to find himat the shop. He gives her the items she let
there yesterday for identification, there is some minor arms and
armor, nothing exceptional but it will come handy. He only takes half
the price as they saved him from the dangers of the evil priests (and
his daughter really lectured him for his foolishness  ). 

It is mid-morning at the Inn of the Welcome Wench, Gandigoot enters
the main room and finds all his friends (less Diane and Lywen) waiting
for him at a table. They quickly discuss of their options and decide
to go to the moathouse to find their friends immediately. 

-- Same time, somewhere in a now well known dark room --

It is now several hours after their first discussion with the
elf. Lywen quickly abandonned his tries on his bounds, Diane was more
tenacious but not more successfull. They had some hard sleep, a bunch
of hours bounded to the wall in a cold cell. 

And the sound of footsteps is once again heard in the next room, the
door is opened and people enters the room, still unlit. They are two
this time, or it is what Diane heard from the footsteps. 

The elf once again asks them what they are doing there and who they
serve, they do not want to respond. A woman voice, with strong suloise
accent (as Diane speaks old suloise she immediately identified it),
says to the elf that do not have more time for these underlings, more
important matters must have their attention. The elf seems spoiled of
some fun but accepts. 
He approaches Diane and Lywen and uses poison to make them unconscious. 

... soon ...

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode SIX - NEVER EVER left anyone behind - Part 2
(It can always turn worse, even now.)


----------



## Selm (Mar 5, 2002)

*Episode 6-2*

Episode SIX - NEVER EVER left anyone behind - Part 2
(It can always turn worse, even now.) 

- Waterday 19th Planting, early afternoon -

End of morning at Hommlet, the rescue team pass by the keep, there is
no thought to discretion today, they are in a hurry. 
They advance quickly on the dusty road and reach the cross between the
road to Nulb where they are and the old track towards the moathouse
for midday. There is no time to loss, they enter the swamp track. The
smog is strong today, the more they go trough the swamp towards the
moathouse the stronger it becomes. 

They aren't far from the moathouse anymore, when the scouts (Gandigoot
and Alahija) hear the sound of a waggon on the road before them. They
slow their advance and rousing Fox joins the two scouts. He just gets
by them when he hears a voice casting a spell a few dozen meters in
the fog, Alahijaalso heard it and they cry to warn their
friends. Useless, they will know soon enough. 

The dark form of a creature appears in the fog in front of them, it
approaches revealling itself as a huge dark wolf, its red glowing eyes
only seems to seek the death of the party. It's no more time to speak,
the weapons are drawn out and the fight starts. 

Killasha charges the creature to protect Alahija from its
attacks. Ezekiels starts to cast his battle's spells (Endurance,
Bull's Strength). Rousing Fox and Alahija fire on the creature ... but
shot the paladine insteed (you know that you should have got this
precise shot feat), who is quite surprised but has more important
matters to care. 
The fight is engaged, Killasha draws the first blood but the creature
seems to have plenty of life to endure. Ezekiels joins the fray two
rounds after, his first strike connects with the flesh of the beast
and the damage falls ... 17. This priest is not a friendly one for
sure. The Dire Wolwerine stops its attacks onthe paladine to
concentrate on the foolish berserker on its side. But if Ezekiel
suffers bad wounds from the fight, the creature is not able to survive
the third round of priest's bashing. 

During this time, Gandigoot has started to advance towards the
spellcaster on the bank of the track. He is very cautious, but is it
usefull with his friends? ...  
Just after the death of the monster, Rousing Fox and Alahija also
advance silently on the track. And Killasha hurries (not as silently)
to protect the young half-elf. 
Gandigoot only has the time to hear another spellcasting before ....
A ball of fire inferno explodes centered on Killasha who was trying to
protect Alahija with her shield. The monk is able to escape the blast,
but Gandigoot and Killasha are badly hurt ... Alahija is on the
ground, lying still and heavily burned. 
It is getting bad ...

At this very instant, Rousing Fox sees a monster appear in the mist
just in front of him within an arm's reach.
It is huge, as a very big monstrous hyena covered by big spikes over
its whole body. The monk does not hesitate more, this is another
summoned monster for sure, before the creature even understand the
situation a fury of blows strike it. The fight is engaged and the
monster is quick to respond. The monk is pierced by some spikes and is
suffering greatly from the wounds but is also dimished in his
abilities, hindered by the bony spikes stuck into his body. He cries
for help.
Killashalandilis is unable to help him, still trying to save Alahija
nearly killed by the fireball which striked them not even a minute
before. But Ezekiel hears him and charges the foul beast.
The beast seems to enjoy the fight with the monk who quickly seems to
have more spikes than the monster itself. But the priest is a lot less
friendly with it. As we all know Ezekiel now, his first strike was for
17 damage and another score more than 10. The first hit was responded
by a terrible howl from the beast, an horrible sound not known on
Oerth, the horses nearly all fled but our adventurers courageously
stand their ground. On the second strike, the creature drops its
play with the monk (now pierced by more than 5 spikes and nearly
unable to strike it) to send all its attacks towards the priest. 
Ezekiel, already heavily wounded by the fight against the dire
wolwerine starts to feel the wounds in all his body. He uses a round
to cast a healing spell upon himself, and is able to escape the
creature's attacks this round while casting his spell. But he can't
score another hit on the creature before falling to the ground,
bleeding from numerous wounds ... and perhaps even dead ... 
Will this be the end of our heroes? Do not forget Gandigoot, hearing
the cries of his friends, the gnome drop his project of getting the
spellcaster. At the very moment he rises from his cover, he sees a
form disappearing in the mist a few meters in front of him, magic once
again ... but the gnome does not have any time to think about it, his
friends are in great need of his help. 
He runs towards the monster and attacks it from the back, this
distraction is enought for the paladine to find a breach trough its
defense and strike it with all her faith. With a last roar the monster
falls ont he ground ... its corpse is not long to disappear as the
huge wolwerine ... as they thought, they were summoned monsters. 

But the situation is not good, Ezekiel is still unconscious, as is
Alahija. Rousing Fox is only barely alive and the two others are also
wounded ... they do not have the choice bu to go back to Hommlet,
abandonning their friends to their destiny ... 

-- Once again, return to Hommlet, you should get used at it --

The wounded party comes by the keep, the guards notify them that Rufus
want to see them. But they are too much wounded for now, they are
escorted by the guards to the temples of Pelor and St Cuthbert. As
always, Killasha goes to the Pelor temple to see Yether, taking
Alahija with her (the young half-elf is still unconscious). The others
go to the St Cuthbert church were Calmer helps them and heals the
wounded. 
After this short rest, they are brought to the keep, it is now near
five hours in the afternoon, the come back was long with two friends
so heavily wounded and unconscious. 

They speak with the lordof Hommlet, the old fighter Rufus. The
decision is taken to go to the moathouse tomorrow with a big part of
Hommlet milicia under the command of Elmo himself. They must rid this
place from all opposition, which seems strong according to the new
informations of the party, about a powerfull spellcaster for
instance. 
Elmo refused to go to the moathouse right now as it is already too
late. Even if they were able to go immediately, and it will take time
to bring the milicia together, they will not be able to get to the
moathouse before dusk. Elmo doesn't want to send his men to death by
engaging them in a dangerous fight by night at the old fortress and
against unknown opponents. The destiny of Lywen and Diane is anyway
probably already set and all they risk is to lose their life too. 
Elmo also tells them he will try to get some help from some of Hommlet
inhabitants, especially the druid named Jaroo. 

Gandigoot goes to speak with Naddy (the female gnome who runs the
leatherworker shop and is one of the head of Hommlet gnomish
community) after their stop at the keep. Gandigoot asks her for the
help of the gnomes of Hommlet, as he says "Anything could help, and
old magic dagger, an unused and perhaps expired healing potion
...". Without any promise Naddy tells him that she will pass the
word. 

With sorrow and sadness they go back to the Inn of the Welcome
Wench. It is now nearly lunch-timeand they only take a handfull of
minutes before it. Eveaning lunch is quiet today, no bard and no happy
story of fame and glory, they all await the dangerous fight of
tomorrow and fear for their friends. 
At this very moment of mourn, a guard from the keep hastily enters the
Inn, he nearly runs towards their table and asks them to go to the
keep immediately. His face is white and full of fear ... They do not
hesitate and run to Hommlet fortress. 

A surprising number of Hommlet folk are gathered in front of the keep,
even more suprising, the guards are preventing anyone from entering
the fortress. However they let pass the party. 
The sight into the fortress is hard to withstand ... Lywen and Diane
are back ... or what remains of them. 
Their corpses were brought back on the back of two horses says them a
nearby guard. 
They advance towards their lost friends. The two corpses have been put
on ground beside their horses, Elmo is near them and make a sign
towards Ezekiel when he sees him. They are still alive !! But what hey
endured is terryfying. Their nearly naked bodies are covered with
bloody scars, they were tortured and mutilated ... even more horrible,
the scars seems to draw some design ont their bodies and some were
"colored" in green using an herbal mixture ... someone used their
flesh to practice her "art". 
I will not describe here the effect of such a vision on the guards of
the small town, it is enough itself. Even the courageous adventurers
where shocked, they start to understand that what they fight is evil,
real tangible EVIL and that their opponents will not recoil from any
act as inhuman as it can be ! 

But why where the two send back alive?
... to be continued ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode SEVEN - Interlude, Verbobonc and Chendl - Part 1
(A Trip in the Astral Plane ...)


----------



## Selm (Mar 6, 2002)

*Episode 7-1*

Episode SEVEN - Interlude, Verbobonc and Chendl - Part 1
(A Trip in the Astral Plane ...)

- Waterday 19th Panting, early night -

Elmo had called for the curch of St Cuthbert and Calmer is not long to
arrive. When he sees the bodies of Diane and Lywen, he asks Elmo to
bring them into an unused room of the keep. This is immediately done
and all the friends gathered with Elmo and Calmer into a small room of
the barraks, this room was destined to be used as an infirmary and is
perfect to accomodate Diane and Lywen. Calmer also calls Terjon as his
own healing power are already nearly exhausted as he had to heal
Ezekiel, Gandigoot and Rousing Fox only some hours ago. The second
priest of St Cuthbert comes half an hour after and reluctantly helps
the wounded, criticizing the whole group for their foolishness and
careless behavior. As always Terjon is Terjon 

It is now night and our adventurers are really tired, they go back to
sleep to the Inn. Ezekiel stays at the keep tonight, he sleeps in the
barracks. Does he starts to fear something? The paladine stayed with
Calmer and her wounded friends ... she was unable to protect these two
and feels a great sorrow. Killasha will stay with her friends the
whole night without allowing her any sleep, praying for the help of
Mayaheine. How great a paladine she is ...

- Earthday 20th Planting, morning -

Ezekiel visits his wounded friends and tries to heal them using
restaurative magic, this will help them but is not enough as they
suffered a lot. This morning Derim, the young novice of St Cuthbert's
church as replaced Calmer who went to sleep near dawn, but Killasha is
still here awake in the room praying for her friends. Her prayers will
be heard ... as Y'dey the canoness of Hommlet has returned this
night. 

Ezekiel goes to the dungeon to see Rufus. After some questions to the
guards, he is directed to a room at the third floor of the dungeon,
the door is engraved with a clear magical sign. After a second of
hesitation, the priest enters and finds Rufus discussing with Brune
and Canoness Y'dey, the two returned from Chendl during the night
after a request from Rufus. The three leaders of Hommlet are calmly
debating about the recent events and what they should do. The priest
is invited to enter and presents his request to Rufus, he would like
for the group to be allowed to rest and sleep into the keep. Lord
Rufus accepts without more questions and asks Ezekiel about their
encounter of the day before. Y'dey apologizes and leave Brune's study
to see the two injured adventurers. 

During this time, Alahija was searching for flowers ... do not ask
why, half-elven maiden are surely addicted to flowers ... after some
quick questions in town, she decides to go to the nearby druid grove
where, as she was said, the more beautifull flowers grow.  
Alahija goes to the small hill covered by big beautifull trees which
is located near the village, towards the north-east. She enters the
grove without any question and advance up to the glade situated in its
center. There a huge tree grows and the druid house is built in its
trunk, a small wooden door is visible in the tree's trunk. Alahija
calls for someone and, without response, advances to knock at the
door. Once again no response, the half-elf is going to leave when a
young man goes out of the trees circling the glade. He approaches her
and presents himself as Yundi, the druid's assistant. They speak a bit
with Alahija and she learns that the druid has quitted the grove since
two days without explanation. Barney, the druid's bear has also
departed since two weeks and has not been seen since. Yundi is overall
quite worried and Jaroo the old druid of Hommlet doesn't speak with
him as often as before ... 
Alahija is quite worried too and gets the permission to pick up some
flowers for her wounded friends (we have the explanation ) before
returning to the village.

After this small voyage, the half-elf goes to the keeps infirmary to
give the flowers to her friends. They are still asleep and after some
questions to Derim about their state, Alahija found a vase and puts
her flowers into it. At least they will see a bit of nature when
they'll awake ...

Going out of the infirmary, Alahija asks to see Rufus. She is sent to
the dungeon and cross the way of Canoness Y'dey. The gentle priestess
asks her where she wants to go and decides that escorting her to
Brune's study will be easier than trying to convice her to not open
all the doors at the third floor ... 
So not more than five minutes after going out of the study Y'dey comes
back, but this time only to introduce Alahija into the room  

Y'dey visits the two wounded, she finishes to heal their wounds but
must wait until she prepared specific magic to heal them further. It
will have to wait until tomorrow, nonetheless Diane and Lywen are now
awake and able to understand what happened to them. Killashalandilis
is still here and tries to help them, but Diane sharply pushed her
away. She was alone to go to the help of Lywen, and she does not want
any late help ... at least her was able to see that to be alone in the
moathouse by night was really too dangerous. Sad day for the paladine,
as if her own sorrow wasn't enough to bear ... 
Quite shocked, Diane asks to Y'dey if she could get a human-sized
mirror, she just discovered the scars on her body ... and this was hard
to learn. The canoness thinks a bit and says her that she will send
her a mirror present at the church as soon as possible (Diane will get
it in the afternoon ... and burst into tears soon after ...).

It is now near midday, they all eat together at the Inn of the Welcome
Wench (except Diane and Lywen, still resting in the infirmary). They
all learn that they now have rooms in the keep dungeon, as asked by
Ezekiel. Killasha stopped her prayers as her friends are now out of
danger (for their life but perhaps not for their mental health) as
Y'dey said her.
After the meal (or even before for Ezekiel and Alahija, who were
warned before the others) they all quit the Inn to go to the
keep. Vesta, the innkeeper is quite surprised and a little sad, it's
never good to see clients leaving ... but they are all happy to get
rid of Maridosen ... surprising, she is so friendly 
They have five rooms in the keep, Alahija fled Killasha (too much
protective attentions for the freedom loving half-elf) and chosed to
sleep with Ezekiel (nothing more intended ...). Gandigoot partakes his
room with Rousing Fox, the two have quite the same cool peacefull
spirit  amd the three last have single rooms.

During the afternoon each of the adventurers is free for half a day,
this is quite new for some of them. Ezekiel uses the afternoon to
repair his arms and armor, with magic, a bit of work and the help of
the blacksmith. Rousing Fox practices a bit near the river (he loves
the spot).
Gandigoot was finaly gained by the wories of Alahija about Jaroo, the
druid and the half-elf convinced him to go to the druid grove this
afternoon. The two are now on the road towards the grove, it does not
take them long to reach the glade in the small forst topping the
hill. There they find Yundi and speak with him, Jaroo has not returned
since the morning, but the young fellow is more reassuring than
before, he doesn't though that the young half-elf maiden will come
back with friends and warn the whole village (even so she said it to
Rufus and Brune). Gandigoot lectures himself for having once again
trusted the half-elf, she always speaks of armies in the mountains
when there is only two orcs in the hills (gnomish proverb). Soon after
they go back to Hommlet.

The afternoom pass, and the evening. Another meal at the Inn of the
Welcome Wench. They do not speak a lot, suffering has left its mark on
them. Tomorrow will be another day ...

- Freeday 21th Planting, morning -

Early in the morning, not so long after dawn, Y'dey enters the
infirmary and visits the two wounded. As she promised them yesterday,
she uses the powers granted to her by St Cuthbert to heal them. Some
minutes after, her gentle magical touch restores their strength to the
fallen adventurers. If their are still tired, they now have got back all
their strength and their sleep will now be a real recovery ... even if
Y'dey was unable to heal all their wounds, as their bodies still bear
the marks of the terrible tortures they endured. The canoness of
Hommlet promised them she will speak with the hight priest of Chendel
and asks his help for them, in the name of their rightfull deads for
goodness. 

Soon after is the time for the meeting scheduled the day before and the
whole bunch of adventurers goes to the keep...

They are all in the meeting room of the keep, Rufus and Y'dey are
already here and Brune is not long to come. The old wizard wait for
all of them to take a seat and starts the discussion. 
He explains them that Y'dey and him went to Chendl to speak with the
royal mage Kerzalyn and some hight priests of Furyondy's kingdom. They
used some magical rituals to scry on the old Temple of Elmental
Evil. As Brune and Y'dey experienced before themselves, they were
unable to see anything about the temple and the vision of future was
obscured, even for the greatest powers they were able to call. A
powerfull aura was protecting the Temple from divination magic, this
aura was more powerfull than anyone which could be done by a human
beeing, these powerfull wizards and priests concluded that Tharizdun
itself, the Ancient God, should be involved. They searched for any
such magical aura in the region of Hommlet and found another
protecting the old moathouse, it was smaller but this wasn't
surprising. A more interesting fact was that they were able to find
such an aura in the Lortmills mountains, beyond the Kron Hills. But
this aura is still a mystery beyond their comprehension, and this
prove the necessity of a direct investigation. 
But this is another story as Brune explains them that they will have
to go to Chendl to see Kerzalyn and perhaps even the king Belvor
IV. It was decided to send them as royal investigators about the
mysteries linked to the Temple of Elemental Evil and its possible
resurgence. 
After some questions, the problem of transportation to Chendl is taken
up. As they can't postpone their fight against evil for too long and
the travel to Chendl will take near 3 weeks, even by horse. Y'dey
proposed to Brune to use some magical travel and appoitment is taken
for early after midday, Rufus will warn Kerzalyn of their arrival. 

Not long before their own departure to Chendl, Alahija leaves her
friends in Homlet and leaves for Verbobonc with Elmo and two militia
guards. She will see her father and inform him about their discoveries
and the will of the king of Furyondy. Elmo is sent to carry the words
of Brune and Rufus to the viscount (and also protect his heir). 

... soon ... their travel to Chendl ...

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode SEVEN - Interlude, Verbobonc and Chendl - Part 2
(A Trip in the Astral Plane ...)


----------



## Selm (Mar 6, 2002)

*Episode 7-2*

Episode SEVEN - Interlude, Verbobonc and Chendl - Part 2
(A Trip in the Astral Plane ...)

As this episode is mainly trip and shopping, I will not write as much
details as usually 

- Freeday 21th planting, just after midday -

It is now time to go to Chendl, a road trip will be too long and Y'dey
said that she will use magic to allow all of them to travel together. 
They all meet in Brune's study and Y'dey casts an ... Astral Travel
spell. Soon they are all in a strange grey mist, their view slowly
adapts to this strange environment. Around them, all seem the same,
only a dim grey light in every direction except for some strange small
lights here and there.
Brune and Y'dey explain them that they only have to think where they
want to go and that they will simply travel to that place ... this
seems strange but after some tries, the whole group is able to
"move". It takes them one hour (they are slow and not used to astral
travel ) to approach a "small light" in fact, they are small
swirling whirlpools or bright colors. But by concentrating on them,
the colors stop and an image forms in the whirlpool.
After one more effort they are back into the real world ... they are
on a small hill from where they can see the white walls of the capital
of Furyondy. By chance (even if they do not know) they didn't
encounter anything in the astral plane, as the encounters on this
plane are often very dangerous especially for inexperienced travelers.

They enter Chendl, the town is quite impressive, but the walls and
complete districts seem whole new, this is due to the war explain
Killasha and Ezekiel (the priest is still a member of Furyondy's army
and the crusade against Iuz is not finished).
They move through the town and go round the palace to reach the royal
mage's tower. A magic mouth on the door asks for their identities and
business, afterwards a small bird construct verifies the identity of
Lywen and they are allowed to enter. The tower is much more impressive
from the inside, a strong voice comming from nowhere asks them to
follow Lywen towards the first floor. The young mage guide them behind
a huge tapestry and they take a staircase going up. They soon arrive
in the main reception room of Chendl royal mage. The room is very
long, a big table nearly as long as the room occupies the center. 
Kerzalyn awaits them, he is in a big chair, nearly a throne at the end
of the table wearing an elaborated robe covered of magical symbols.

They sit and start to discuss. Soon aftera knight sent by the king
Belvor IV himself arrives and presents them they "royal mission".
The knight is nobody else than Killasha's father : Aymeric d'Yctis
(see the post of 14th september). He shares with them his knowledge of
the temple, and his thoughts about the current situation. As he was a
member of the several groups of adventurers sent to fight the second
rising of the temple (and one of the few survivors) he is well known
about the subject.
He also explains them that the king wants to investigate the situation
further. It is now clear than the Temple of Elemental Evil is probably
rising again, even if the recent investigations on its site weren't
able to reveal anything. The opponents encountered by the party
clearly show that something is fishy ...
The party is asked to search for more informations, especially about
the temple. A direct search is probably the best thing to do, and the
sub-levels are to be checked if they aren't completely collapsed as
they should after the last battle at the temple ten years ago.
Beside, the huge non-detection areas spoted after their action are
also a great source of questions and probable danger, how these areas
are created and how the magical energy necessary to full the spells is
channeled is still completely unknown ...
Aymeric will see the king tonight and say him their decision. After
some barthering, they all accept to be send in such a dangerous
mission but his time it will be an official inquiry (even if it will
not be revealed oppenly to prevent to much "dangerous advertisement"). 
Aymeric will return tomorrow morning with the words of the king.

Nevertheless the decision was not so easy than it seems. Diane wanted
to be released from her protection job. As there will be enough
danger,she doesn't want to fear the wrath of Kerzalyn if she can't
save Lywen when she will only barely be able to save her own life.
Gandigoot asks what will be his role in the affair. In fact he was
only chasing gnolls as he said ... but he Kron Hills gnomes are surely
concerned by this matter. A "non-detection area" (NDA) is near their
main village and if the temple rises again it will be very dangerous
for them as all the orc tribes which are setteled in the Hills could
become very more dangerous than they are nowadays.

Finally they can all spend the rest of the afternoon visiting Chendl
(Gandigoot and Rousing Fox who don't love castle, palaces and temples
but prefer markets, fountains (only one, it's enough) and curiosity
shops), or parying at the Mayaheine's chapel in the Pelor's temple
(Killasha if you haven't recognised her), or studying in their
master's library (Lywen), or sending some news to his wife and
daughter (Ezekiel), or inquiring for her home in town (Diane).

Y'dey left them just after their discussion with the knight, she went
to the church of St Cuthbert in Chendl.

After this day they spend the night at one of the best Inns of Chendl,
the Silver Fish, where they rooms are payed by the crown.
It is the first time that Gandigoot and Rousing Fox eat at a table
were a man is serving them ... it is a little strange to them and they
surely at out of place here 

- Starday 22th Planting -

They are awaited at Kerzalyn's tower. Aymeric is already there, he
informs them that the king was pleased of their acceptance of the
mission, it ought be hard to find better suited persons.
The king also allocated them a part of the royal tresury to fund
their fight. Aymeric gives them a royal letter with a funding of
75.000 gold pieces. Yes you've read right.
Before leaving, Aymeric allows himself a moment with his daughter. And
he could let his guard down for his beloved young temperamental
daughter.

As you could imagine, so much gold invites the adventurers to huge
expenses. They pass the whole day shopping in Chendl, the town is so
big that they were even able to find some magical items in several
shops (as Greyhawk is less provided with magic tham a world like the
Forgotten Reals, the gold limit of a town is only a rough guide for me
and every magical item costing more than 2000gp is not sure to be
found).
A the end of the afternoon they only have 30.000gp left on the king's
letter and they decide to keep this for future needs (like high cost
healing magic for example).

During the late afternoon, Y'dey also accompanies Diane and Lywen to
the basilica of St Cuthbert. This is not comparable in anyway to the
church of Hommlet. This building is huge, made of grey and white
stones it is very ancient and probably built with the very first
town. They enter the big church and follow Y'dey towards the priests
quarters, she seems to be at home here and explains them that she
lived a long time in this church, as a young priestess.
She leads them to a small chapel in the courtyard around the inside
garden of the basilica, and lets them here while she goes to search
for another priest.
After a little less than half an hour, Y'dey comes back with an old
man, he wears the robes of a priest, holy symbols weaven on it point
him a a high priest of the church. He explains them that Y'dey asked
for his help to heal them. She said that they are zealous and meritant
fellows and that they were severely wounded in their fight against
allies of Iuz. On her words he accepted to heal them. Without more
ceremony the old priest cast two spells and Diane and Lywen feel a
renewed strength through their bodies. Diane immediately remove her
long gloves covering her arms ... there isn't anymore trace of her
wounds. Diane jumps to the priest's neck ...it must be a little to
much zeal ...  They thank the priest a lot, still surprised that
such spells were used for them ... and leave the curch without anymore
speach. (In fact the hight priest of St Cuthbert is Y'dey's father and
she asked his help as a personnal favor)

Another night at the Silver Fish Inn. Ezekiel starts to grumble about
so much gold spent in no use. His military spirit and hard life
background don't suit to such expenses. He thinks to his wife and his
young daughter who are still rebuilding the poor villages of the
Crystalreach. The assurance given to him by Aymeric that he will
personnaly see for their security and well beeing does not hamper his
will to fight Iuz humanoids armies and he doesn't like to lose his
time in such places like this Inn while others fight.

At this same time, Alahija arrives in Verbobonc, as she travels by
horse it takes her a lot more time to cover one third of the distance
the others travelled.
But the joy of seeing her father again erase all her fatigue. After
some "young joyful half-elf maiden kiss" they eat together with elmo
and discuss of the recent evolution of the Temple problem.
Even if her father is clearly not so happy to let her daughter
continue this dangerous mission, Alahija decided to help her friends
and nothing will change her mind. Langard, her father, knows her well
and doesn't insist. But he gives her some money to buy some better
equipment in Verbobonc before returning in Hommlet (5.000gp, this is a
lot but less than the others received, Furyondy and Verbobonc do not
have the same ressources).

- Sunday 23th Planting -

Using another astral travel, the whole party comes back to Hommlet
with Brune and Y'dey. Once again they didn't encounter anything on the
astral plane (lucky adventurers, it's surely beginner's luck ).

Alahija spend the morning shopping in Verbobonc and leave after
midday. She only takes the time to kiss her father once more and is on
her horse again.

(DM: this was a short log day)

- Moonday 24th Planting -

This is another "lazy" day, they prepare for tomorrow as Alahija is
expected to come back tonight.
Lywen is working a lot during this time, he has new spells to learn
and a lot to scribe ... as he lost all his spellbooks when he was
captured he now must use his second set of spellbooks and he has to
copy them in case another "problem" happens to him (several weeks of
copy work  ).

But two events happened today. First they gathered on the request of
Rufus to share informations. Ingrith, a ranger of the town returned
two days ago and was sent by Rufus to spy on the moathouse. She speaks
of what she saw:
A big group of humans and humanoids, some gnolls with strange black
garb, they were nearly all the time underground but a watch was always
active on the moathouse battlements.
The cart was in the courtyard and they charged it during nearly the
whole night. She was unable to see what was put on it. 
Next day (Starday, two days ago) the cart departed towards Hommlet
(its was never seen in town and surely go round Hommlet).
Ingrith waited there until the end of this day and returned to Hommlet
at night as Rufus said her. 
But all the people present at the moathouse haven't departed with the
cart, several gnolls were still in the moathouse with a huge humanoid,
an ogre she thinks.

During the afternoon Gandigoot also went to the druid grove to ask
about for druid. This time he was able to see the old fellow, Yundi is
nowhere to be seen but Jaroo the druid is at home. He is an old man
with a long, very long white beard and ususl druid robes.
The gnome asks him why he was out for so long and where did his bear go?
The druid, quite amused by such an inquisition from a so small man,
explains to the gnome that he departed to search for special druidic
plants which grow during the new moon (which was some days ago). 
Barney, his bear, is him departed to search for a mate, it's his
time as Jaroo said with a smile.
So finally all the questions are answered with a mug of apple juice
(yes, apple juice not hale, which saddened Gandigoot). And the gnome
promised to himself to never listen again to the silly stories of
Alahija 

At the end of the afternoon the group from Verbobonc will arrive, even
with a young half-elf they managed to travel with speed and safety.
Tomorrow will see next move towards the moathouse ... but not alone
this time ...

... yeah, this one was not so short ...
today evening, we meet again for session 8 ...

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode EIGHT - REVENGE !!


----------



## Selm (Mar 7, 2002)

- Small speach for the readers -

I reached the end of the posts which were on the old forum. Do not
expect so much posts in the days coming, as I know have to write them


But there is still a written session, the next one, I will post it
tomorrow.
As I said before, we have now (03/06/2002) played the 13th session, so
you have only red one half of the adventures of the courageous heroes
fighting Evil for the sake of Goodness.

I will try to catch with the live games but we only play two times a
month, so I'm not in a hurry 

I hope you enjoyed the story so far. And do not forget your prayers to
Mighty Meepo or he will not make nice to you.

Selm


----------



## Selm (Mar 8, 2002)

*Episode 8-1*

Episode EIGHT - Another Fight at the Moathouse - PART 1 - 
Introduction
(This time they know that they will be awaited.)


It is early morning and the sun just appeared over the gnarley forest
but today most of our heroes are already awake, preparing for the hard
day that awaits them ... and they will not be disappointed. A bit
before seven o'clock, they are all in the room adjoining the kitchen
of Hommlet keep when ... a man wearing a long robe enters and advance
towards them with a strong and resolute pace.  The man is Spugnoir,
the potion maker of the small town, his face is pale and he
seemsreally worried. He advances and drop a parchment on the breakfast
table in front of Killasha and Ezekiel.There is a message written on
the scroll:

We have your daughter, 
if you want to see her alive again, 
come to the old fortress in the swamps 
with the adventurers sent by the viscount. 
All of you, alone and before midday ! 
Or your daughter will die very slowly.

Spugnoir then responds to their questions by telling them his wake
today. As all days he woke up early and went to the kitchen to take a
small breakfast. Usually his daughter, Renne, is already awake and has
cooked a breafast with eggs, bacon, milk and slices of bread and
butter. But today the kitchen was empty and othing was
prepared. Spugnoir feared that his daughter has get a cold and went up
to see her. He knocked at the door but didn't received any response,
he entered the bedroom but it was emty, the bed was overturned and
everything was all over the room ... on the bed, put in evidence, was
this parchment. Afterwards he immediately came to the keep to see
them.

They all agreed to help him when Spugnoir asked for and the depart was
advanced a bit to ... right now. Spugnoir goes back to his house to
quickly prepare some adventure gear (strangely it doesn't take him so
much time  ) and give them a rendez-vous in a quarter of an hour in
front of the keep.  While the others are preparing their backpacks,
Diane goes to the Inn of the Welcome Wench to see Xaod. Vesta is
already working and serving breakfast in the common room, Diane asks
her for Xaod but the black dressed man is not yet awake. Nonetheless
Vesta is able to tell her where is his room and Diane goes up to the
first floor to knock at his door. However she spots a scroll sticked
on one of the pillars of the room: "We search a barman for this Inn,
any interested and qualified person, please ask anymore information to
me." (signed) Vesta. So Alahija was right yesterday night, the "so
friendly" Maridosen has departed two days ago. Diane knocks at Xaod's
door, no response, she knocks again and this time after half a minute
she hears sound and Xaods opens the door. Diane has the proof that
he's not wearing black when sleeping  after a bit of explanations
the blackfighter accepts to go with them, he will come as soon as
possible, rejoining them if necessary. Diane goes back to the keep.

Spugnoir is already there, awaiting for them. When he sees Diane, he
approaches her and they decide that he will wait for the group on a
little farther on the road to Nulb and the moathouse. Finally a little
less than half an hour after the first arrival of Spugnoir in the
keep, they depart towards the moathouse fully aware that they will be
awaited. Xaod connects with the group half an hour after on the road,
he also has a black horse and his wearing his black half-plate.

They arrive at the crossroad around nine and enter the swamp following
the small track. Soon they have to walk beside their horses, there is
still quite a bit of fog early in the day and their advance is
slow. After nearly two hours in the swamp, Gandigoot think that they
are probably approaching the moathouse. As the day advances the mist
is slowly clearing a bit. They still walk for less than half an hour
and are finally able to discern the outline of the moathouse through
the mist.

It is now time to test their destiny ....
...soon ...

----------------------------------------------------------- 
Episode EIGHT - Another Fight at the Moathouse - PART 2 
(Bloody ambush: an ogre, a priest and an assassin.)


----------



## Selm (Mar 10, 2002)

*Episode 8-2*

Episode EIGHT - Another Fight at the Moathouse - PART 2
(Bloody ambush: an ogre, a priest and an assassin.)

- Godsday Planting 25th around 11.am -

They are now able to discern the outline of the moathouse through the
mist. This time they know that they are awaited, they are well
prepared but they do not know what to expect. Diane offers to scout
the fortress, the others will wait out of sight for a quarter of an
hour and then advance towards the building. Lywen uses an invisibility
spell on Diane before she leave to give her a bit of protection.


The stealthy fighter-rogue approaches the moathouse. It takes her
little more than ten minutes to reach the  building, and she is then
able to see that the gaps in the stone wall have been sealed. A small
wooden palissade has been risen on the west side, the half broken
towers have been filled up with masonry stones and a wooden plank is
risen over the moathouse main door.

Diane goes round the old fortress without spotting anyone on the
building and decides to climb the rubbles on the side of the nort-east
tower. She jumps over the flooded moat and starts to climb over the
stones, it appears clearly to Diane that the upper stones have been
put together deliberately to make a stone trap. If she tries to find a
prize on one of them, they will all fall together and hurt her. But
her invisibility spell will not last a lot longer, she will not be
able to find another way in. Diane decides to try a direct jump on the
wall of the moathouse. This is a very hard jump to do as it has to be
a standing jump. However Diane has to try it.

She takes a deep breath and jumps, but her jump is not powerfull enough
and she finds herself swinging in the air and hanging by a hand to the
stone wall. Hopefully she is light encumbered and fast, after some
efforts she is able to reach the top of the wall but not without
making a bit of noises.
She jumps over the wall slots and starts to move silently over the
walkway, going round the last standing wall of the moathouse first
floor. Suddenly Diane freezes, there is a gnoll no father than three
meters from where she is. Hopefully he is asleep, or at least seems
quite tired, sat on the floor and leaning against a small crumbled
part of the ancient stone wall. But this is not the usual stinking
gnoll. This one wears a black scale mail armor and a long sword, a
composite longbow of great quality rest beside him too. Diane lets
speak her rogue side and silently starts to approach the guard.

At the last moment, the guard awakes but Diane does not allow him
enough time to warn the others. She skillfully kill him with a "coup
de grace" through the throat. She pauses a moment waiting and
hearing. A loud voice cries orders on the ground floor and two other
gnool guards rush to the first floor. As they have to climb by the
west wall, it gives Diane enough time to move. She stays on the first
floor but moves southward. But the gnolls are not stupid, they split
one going each possible escape route for Diane. Things are not going
well. Diane hides behind a broken part of the old first floor wall,
she hopes to silently ambush the guard going southway and perhaps
stealthly escape.


During this time, the others have started to approach the moathouse
after a bit of preparation. Ezekiel used his classical spells:
Endurance, Bull's Strength and others like a protection from evil
... finishing with a slience on one of Gandigoot's arrows. They are
now near the entry when they hear Diane's scream.
(She just ambushed the gnoll but he evaded her attack. Now she is in a
very difficult situation as the second gnoll will soon be able to
attack her from behind.)
Listening only their courage, they rush towards the entry and cross
the bridge which has been partially rebuilt with thick wooden
planks. But the main door has been barricaded with several big
planks. What should they do ?

At least for Ezekiel it is crystal clear, he rushes trough the
barricade ! And the fire trap explodes  (* evil grin *) but the way
is now cleared and they can see the courtyard, especially the big Ogre
waiting by the main hall door. But it needs more to frighten our
heroes  Ezekiel run in the courtyard followed by Xaod and Killasha,
the others are not so quick.


And then things started to go astray. Ezekiel and Xaod charge the
ogre, Killasha just behind them. Diane jumps in the courtyard from the
first floor, followed by "her" gnoll a few seconds after. When the
others enter they are shot by the second of "Diane's gnolls" still on
the first floor and have to delay a little their entrance, except for
Lywen who decided to give a try to his newfound flight power.

The ogre receives the charge of Ezekiel and Xaod with the skill of a
warrior, with two powerfull blows he sends Xaod directly to the ground
while Ezekiel's strike miss his massive form, striking his
armor. After a few rounds, Gandigoot is engaged with his gnoll in an
archery duel, Killasha fights the gnoll chasing Diane and this last
one is helping Ezekiel fighting the Ogre. Rousing Fox and Alahija are
still going round the moathouse through the swamp (they are now
climbing by the westward wooden palissade). Spugnoir tries to "escape"
Gandigoot's silence aura (from the silence spell of Ezekiel) and Lywen
is considering the situation from his "higher position" (he's
flighting).

If only it was all ... but as they already know, it can always turn
worse than it is ... and when another gnoll jumps on Gandigoot from
the walkway over the entry door, while a black robed man goes out of
the moathouse main hall they knew that it was worse.

The black robed man advance towards the body of Xaod and cast a spell
sucking the last remnants of life from his body. While Gandigoot
fights with his newfound friend (you remember that this gnome hates
gnolls ?), the gnoll archer, he was exchanging arrow with, decides
that it is time to shoot this wizard in the sky and arrows start to
flight towards Lywen. 
But Diane reacts quickly and after two powerfull sneak attacks on the
ogre, she runs to attack the black priest (this time Killasha's
principle: "Black is Evil!" seems to be verified). Spugnoir has also
moved and is now in a straight line with the ogre and the gnoll
preparing a lightning bolt spell. Lywen also used two magic missiles
spells to dispatch this annoying gnoll shooting at him and will be
able to help.
Diane is now in the main hall fighting the black robed priest. She was
able to strike him while he was casting a spell at her and prevented a
dangerous outcome for her and perhaps her friends.
The black robed priest retreats towards the ogre, and is struck down
by the fighter-rogue near the monster. She will be able to help her
friends again against this mighty foe. It seems they will prevail in
the end ... 
And then it even turned worse !
A black cloaked man emerged from the rubles in the south-east corner
of the courtyard just behind Spugnoir. He strikes the wizard from
behind directly to the heart ... and Spugnoir falls. The surprise is
total for our heroes. An Ogre, a priest and now an assassin ... (how
rude from their DM *evil grin*)
Killasha finally kills her gnoll, but all she can do is helping
Ezekiel who is now forced to go for a full defense each round due to
the heavy wounds he sustained from the Ogre attacks.
Gandigoot is still fighting a tenacious gnoll is a bloody close
quarter fight.
But Rousing Fox and Alahija have reached the top of the palissade at
last, after pondering the situation, they will hopefully be able to
help their friends.

Nevertheless, before they could even react, the cloaked man runs
towards the corpse of the priest, and, after a quick search, he
retreats into the building. Lywen shoots some magic missiles at him
but they seem to fizzle when reaching him. Diane his once again forced
to let her friends alone against the Ogre and runs after the assassin.
Hopefully this is the end of this dangerous foe, the alliance of
Alahija's and Lywen's magic missiles combined whith Killasha's smite
evil finally send the monster to hell (or at least on the ground).
Rousing Fox decides to follow the rogue while Alahija runs to help
Spugnoir. Lywen, now invisible, follows the group inside the building
while Gandigoot who has slain his gnoll goes into the hall too, still
wearing his slience arrow. 
(What was its use will you ask ? none obviously, oh yes, it had one,
it really messed up with Spugnoir spellcasting  )

Killasha and Alahija try to help Spugnoir, but after quite a bunch a
heal checks they conclude that he is dead, sadly.

The others are running after the assassin, Diane attacks him just when
he reaches and opens the door at the end of the west corridor of the
moathouse ground floor. He is compelled to fight back and we are able
to witness a good "door-fight", whith Ezekiel just behind Diane and
after him Rousing-Fox and the invisible, flighting Lywen.
With her superior speed, Diane is able to tumble past the cloaked
assassin, allowing Lywen to attack him too. The priest successfully
disarm the man while Diane protects his, now evident, aim: Renne,
Spugnoir's douaghter, is bounded and gagged on the floor of this room,
the man surely wanted to use her as an ostage and so escape from the
heroic party. In a last desperate act, the man tries to strike Ezekiel
with a concealed weapon but the priest is, as often, protected by his
magicaly reinforced armor and strikes back. It is the end of the
cloaked black leather armored assassin. (later Diane will identify him
as Chatrilon Unosh, a "merchant" living at the Inn of the Welcome
Wench)

Diane freeds Renne, the young ten years old girl is quite shocked, she
asks for her father and they escort her to the courtyard.
When she sees the corpse of her father in the arms of Killasha, she
runs to him and starts to cry. The paladine and Alahija try to comfort
her in her pain ... while Ezekiel coldly announce the death of Xaod
(it was only now that anybody tried to help him ... how cold from them
!! clearly black is bad in this group !!).

But were is the silenced Gandigoot ?
We will see in the next episode ...

_
Some DM side notes on this big fight:

the ogre was a fighter lvl4, and dealed powerfull blows :
2d6+13 damages without power attack !!

the assassin made a death attack on Spugnoir as you probably have
guessed, the reason of the magic missiles fizzle was a brooch of
shielding he took from the priest body

this fight is not in the official campaign, it resulted from the
arrival of the wagon at the moathouse a few days ago, the characters
of the black priest and the assassin are official but the "gentle"
fighter-ogre is a creation, for entertaining my players 

_

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode EIGHT - Another Fight at the Moathouse - PART 3
(The gnome and the ooze ... the moathouse underground.)


----------



## Diane Derwyn (Mar 11, 2002)

I pass for a toon now with all your comments about my supposed fleeings attempts !

I can't help it if I find a much better interest in disengaging from a fight to go stab at someone's back


----------



## Rousing Fox (Mar 11, 2002)

Diane Derwyn said:
			
		

> *I pass for a toon now with all your comments about my supposed fleeings attempts !
> 
> I can't help it if I find a much better interest in disengaging from a fight to go stab at someone's back  *




But you are a toon, aren't you ?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice use of time for the villians - setting up traps and such.  That is something most players don't realize.  If they leave to regroup in town, the bad guys also get a chance to regroup and prepard defenses.


----------



## Rousing Fox (Mar 11, 2002)

Dawn said:
			
		

> *Nice use of time for the villians - setting up traps and such.  That is something most players don't realize.  If they leave to regroup in town, the bad guys also get a chance to regroup and prepard defenses. *




Well, we do think about it, but most of the time we don't have really any other choice : staying here and dying, or reassemble in town... and retrying to finish this evil place later.


----------



## Diane Derwyn (Mar 11, 2002)

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But you are a toon, aren't you ?    *




You're just jealous, conceed it !


----------



## Rousing Fox (Mar 12, 2002)

Diane Derwyn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're just jealous, conceed it !  *




Jealousy is a human emotion. As you know, I try to forget all human emotion to concentrate only on body perfection: it's the only possible way of life for a monk.

...

OK, I'm not 20th level yet, so maybe I'm a bit jealous  

BTW, jealous of what ? Being a toon ? LOL


----------



## Selm (Mar 12, 2002)

Dawn said:
			
		

> *Nice use of time for the villians - setting up traps and such.  That is something most players don't realize.  If they leave to regroup in town, the bad guys also get a chance to regroup and prepard defenses. *




Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil is a nice dungeon hacking campaign. With lots of bad Eviiiiil characters.
But I enjoy to play a campaign wiht a bit of realistic aspects, so time is always fleeing in this game ... when our courageous heroes heal their wounds, bad guys grow stronger, and are little by little more aware of their actions.
Without prudence, discretion and carefullness, it is hyghly probable that the big guys at the end will await them ... which will be quite BAD 

Nevertheless, even if I don't make any concession in this campaign, as they were all aware from the beginning. And even if I try to play the bad guys with a bit of "intellect". I have confidence in our heroes ... goodness will prevail ... I hope.

- keep tuned, other good fights await  -
Selm


----------



## Selm (Mar 12, 2002)

*Episode 8-3*

Episode EIGHT - Another Fight at the Moathouse - PART 3
(The gnome and the ooze ... the moathouse underground.)

- Yes, we are still Godsday Planting 25th around 12.am now -
(DM note: as soon as there is a fight these logs grow longer and
longer ... ^_^)

They are now all in the courtyard. 
Killashalandilis is still trying to comfort the young girl Renne who
is crying over the corpse of her father.  
Alahija has already droped this activity to start collecting
the treasures on the numerous corpses around (especially the ogre and
the priest), as always she's not able to do the same thing for more
than five minutes. She's just so the typical half-elf young maiden,
doubled with a strong sense of independance and the fact that she is
the cherished daughter of the viscount of Furyondy. You see ... I
don't try to find her excuses but sometimes she's just really
... appalling.
Ezekiel is healing the numerous wounds, soon all his spells are
exhausted and there is still injured people in the party, and he is
beyond them.
Rousing Fox is helping here and there.
Diane and Lywen are discussing over the corpse of the black robed
priest, especially about a holy symbol hanging from his neck.
And Gandigoot ... but were is the gnome ?

During the fight with the assassin, Gandigoot decided to go on his
own. While the others pursued Spugnoir's murderer towards the west
chamber where was Renne, the gnome decided to go to the south-est
corridor, checking or any remaining gnoll (You know Gandigoot hates
gnolls, do you?).
So our courageous gnome advances in the dark passage without making
any noise (which is quite easy with his enchanted arrow of
silence). Each time he passes a door, he quickly, but as a
professionnal fighter, inquire about any threat into it. Doing so, he
advances until the last room, he opens the door and enters the old
chamber with prudence (as he is alone there is only prudence with him
... sorry ^_^).
This room is nearly the same, or more precisely was nearly the same
than the room were Renne was kept captive. But the south wall is
mainly colapsed and nearly one half of the room is covered by
rubbles. Gandigoot advances into the room, seeing no danger on the
horizon. He then starts to carefully search for anything usefull
around. That's then that, while he was searching the rubbles, a
strange green-gray slime jumps onto him. Only his good reflexes saved
him from the creature's attack. As a gnome, this things are not
unknown to him, slimes are quite common in any cave or underground
complex. But he knows that they are really hard to fight, devouring
anything in contact with them. A strange, soundless fight
starts. Gandigoot takes a broken stake on the floor and bashes the
creature with it. Even if it seems to do a bit of damages, the stake
is completely destroyed and our gnome has to find another weapon ...
Three plank, and two pipes after Gandigoot dodges a last attack wich
sends the creatures trough the wooden door of the room, but realy
*through* ! It arrives in the corridor were a last blow from the gnome
finally causes it to melt on the stone floor. With only a strange
color shape remaining of it.
Do you really think that his friends will trust such a strange story ?
Silence spells are not always so good to carry around ...
But finally the gnome is able to meet again with his friends, and not
without an interesting bit of ... stone.
In the narrow hole were was hidding the slime, Gandigoot found a
strange piece of black stone, shaped as a small altar or something
similar. A dected magic performed by Lywen will reveal it as slightly
magical, with a faint alteration aura.


Now that they are all back together, the question is once again to
decide the course of theire next actions. Once gain they are heavily
wounded, and have to make the choice of risking and inspection of the
underground complex without much healing or combat magic, or going
back to Hommlet and perhaps allow their enemies to prepare another,
and perhpas even deadlier, ambush for their next coming.


The decision is quickly taken. This time will be the last one, they
decide to purge this fortress of all evil once and for all.
The main stairway to the underground level has been cleaned. And there
is evident (for Gandigoot) traces of passage. The party decides to
advance once again into the darkness.
They start to carefully visit the vast complex, passing once again
through some rooms with dark memories attached to them, like the one
were they fought so many undeads and evil priests ... the first ambush
at the moathouse.
They are quickly able to see that a lot of rooms have been cleaned,
one especially is now completely empty while it was clearly inhabited
the last time they came. It seems that all traces of the presence of
evil priests have been removed, but nothing was done to clean the
gnolls quarters. They do not want to let any trace remain ...
(During this time, Diane was able to search the complex for the room
were she had be taken captive with Lywen. She thinks that it must be
the old torture chamber near the entry of the complex. ... bad
memories ...)
After an hour, they conclude that the underground level is clear. They
encountered no oposition and all seems to have been removed. Although
a point is still unclear. Were the sounds that Spugnoir heard were
coming from? After a more carefull inspection of the south part of the
complex, they find strange signs of activity in the room with the
water pool. A huge wooden disk is laying against a wall, with no
apparent use and a big tarry rope is rolled in a corner of the
room. It is quite strange ...
After a few dives in the pool, Rousing Fox and Diane conclude that the
bottom is not clearly made of the same stone and that traces of
activity are seen on the pool walls. But they are unable to carry on
with investigations as they must dig through the stone and do not want
to do it without magical support.

So finally thay will have to go back to Hommlet. A strange hole in the
necropole is also unchecked but the traces on the carved wall surface
seem to indicate the presence of numerous ghouls. And to go in a small
passage with nearly no possibility to fight, with the high probability
of encountering ghouls is not such a pleasant idea 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode NINE - Problems in Hommlet, is it really the end? - PART 1
(You know mills are highly explosive. No, really?.)


----------



## Selm (Apr 2, 2002)

*UPDATE*

Yes, this is for real, an update ... TODAY 

Sorry for my laziness, I got a lot of work to do last weeks.

I hope you will enjoy the next chapters.

Selm


----------



## Selm (Apr 2, 2002)

*Episode 9-1*

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode NINE - Problems in Hommlet, is it really the end? - PART 1
(You know mills are highly explosive. No, really?.)

- Godsday, 25th Planting, afternoon -

During their return to Hommlet, Lywen and Diane discuss about the
assassin. Diane thinks that she has recognized him, he was a merchant
living at the Welcome Wench. As it is now nearly certain that he was
working for the Dark God¹s cult, everyone linked to him is
suspect. Beside, Diane followed him the other day, when they departed
from Hommlet by the north road, he went out of the Inn just two
minutes after them and followed them until he reached the mill, near
the bridge where he stopped to speak with a man, the miller
probably. Hence the suspicion which starts to grow in Diane¹s mind
about probable spies at the mill.

When they enter Hommlet, the party splits. Some are going to report
last events to Rufus and Brune, while others are worrying for Spugnoir
(DM note: Xaod, even if was taken back to Hommlet, is still not so
much loved you see  ).  The death of evil cultists is always good
news and Rufus seems happy, Lywen speaks a bit with Brune about the
strange black stone object that Gandigoot found in some rubbles of the
Moathouse. The old mage is not able to give him any information about
the stone but he promise to study it as soon as possible (Lywen gives
the stone to him).  During this time, Xaod and Spugnoir corpses were
taken to the keep "infirmary", the same room where Diane and Lywen
recovered a few days ago. Y'Dey, the canoness of the St Cuthbert
church arrives soon, warned by one member of the party. She studies
the bodies for a time and accepts to use raise dead magic on them
tomorrow.  From the description of their deaths, she is not optimistic
about Xaod¹s fate. He could have been slain by death magic, but she
will do all what she can anyway.

But Diane and Lywen have yet an inquiry to do. After having heard
their thoughts about potential spies in the town, and more precisely
around the mill, Rufus advises them to speak with Elmo. And so a group
formed by Diane, Lywen and Rousing Fox goes out of the keep. They ask
for Elmo and are sent to the Welcome Wench Inn were they found not
only the captain of the guard but also Alahija.  
After a short discussion, Elmo accepts to backup their "mission" at
the mill and gather some men of the malice to conduct an interrogation
of the miller. Our small group decide to go there as a scouting team,
nobody knows what these bad guys could do. 
They collect Gandigoot on the way.  While Lywen and Rousing Fox go
directly to the mill to speak with the men working there, Diane goes
round the building towards the miller house, and Gandigoot knocks at
the old trading post door (DM Note: you know, this fiendish hobbit
working for the cult and spying over the quiet Hommlet community ...
as Naddy says ... and Gandigoot is quite found of Naddy ... so
...).

All things go smooth S at least at the beginning, as it is often
the case with our heroes . Lywen starts to question the three men
working at the mill. They explain him that the miller is gone to visit
a relative in Verbobonc since three days, he should not be back before
at least a week.  Besides he knows nothing about spies or evil
cultists.  
Rousing Fox and Lywen search the building but find nothing. The wizard
decides to use a magic detection spell and is now able to spot a faint
aura on the ground, near the west wall of the building.  Rousing Fox
studies the ground and, casting the flour away, reveals a trap going
down. After a quick search he opens it. A small magical flame appears
right in front of him, after a second of surprise, Lywen cries to
everyone to hurry out of the building. No more than ten seconds after
the mill explodes in a burst of flame caused by the highly explosive
flour dispatched in the air. Everybody gather immediately near the
rubles, Lywen and Rousing Fox were able to escape with only small
scars, two of the workers were blasted away by the explosion, one of
them has survived but the second is dead and the third is still under
the wreckage.  Soon Elmo and some militias arrive followed by
Killasha, and they all start to search for the last worker.

During this time Diane entered the miller house by the window over the
roof of the small back building used to store wood and corn. She
advances carefully in the dark and is soon assaulted by a strong
odor. It seems to come from a room, her rapier in one hand, she
silently opens the door with her other free hand. The odor is even
stronger here, after a tense minute she moves into the bedroom and
opens the wooden shutters. A stained blanket lays on the ground
something obviously hidden into it. With disgust and the distasteful
thought that she already knows what she will find, Diane opens the
blanket.  Without surprise, she finds two corpse into it, already dead
for several days, probably the miller and his spouse. Disgusted, she
quits the house and warns Elmo of their death before rejoining her
friends.

The search of the rubble went well. The third worker was found and he
miraculously survived the explosion, protected by a big wooden
beam. They were also able to clear the trap going down and discovered
a small pit with a scale.  
Soon they are all descended and search a small underground room.  Six
straw couches lie on the dirty ground. All what remains is a writing
table with a wooden chair, a wooden iron circled coffer and a bronze
vase (DM Note: hum in fact not even the bronze vase ... naheulbeuk
joke).  After an hour of search by Rousing Fox and Alahija they decide
to open the coffer. But they are more prudent this time, and Lywen
discerns magic around this coffer. As they are unable to remove what
they think is a magic trap, they ask for Brune¹s help. The old wizard
accepts to help them and arrives one hour later. He tries to dispel
the magic but fails (even NPCs can have bad dice rolls  ).
They will have to wait until tomorrow for another try.  As they are
still strongly concerned by potential spies in town, they ask Elmo to
post guards and Rousing Fox even spends they night concealed under a
straw couch (DM Note : such a sacrifice, these monks are really
astonishing  ).

After this "incident", they all spend the rest of the day wherever
they want. Alahija is at the Inn, obviously. Gandigoot is still
courting the female leader of Hommlet gnomish community, the well
known Naddy Tomanloft. While the others are studying, or gathering
information about strangers in town since a month or so.  Actually the
night comes and everybody takes a good sleep after such a day !

-----------------------------------------------------------
Episode NINE - Problems in Hommlet, is it really the end? - PART 2
(A mysterious letter ...)


----------



## Selm (Apr 3, 2002)

*Episode 9-2*

Episode NINE - Problems in Hommlet, is it really the end? - PART 2
(A mysterious letter ...)

- Waterday,  26th Planting -

Hopefully nobody tried to steal the coffer during the night and they
are able to open it on the next morning. Their efforts are nonetheless
rewarded as they are able to find a big book and a letter carefully
protected into a black cloak and an ocre robe.  
The tome is in fact a spellbook and they lend it to Brune for
examination. The letter is a lot more interesting. It is signed by a
certain Naquent, who seems to be a highly ranking priest of
Tharizdun. It describes the objectives of the priests in Hommlet:
infiltration of the town, recovery of the Moathouse artifacts, and
inquiry of the Temple of Elemental Evil state.
There is a map with the letter, indicating a secret entry into the
Temple. It is worth noting that absolute discretion is required of the
priests. They clearly want to remain undiscovered.

After a talk with Brune and Rufus they decide to go to the Temple of
Elemental Evil, finally. They will stop by the Moathouse on the way
back.
As Ezekiel is assisting Y'Dey in the raise dead spells, they will
depart without him and he will catch them on the road.  
And so, soon after midday, they quit Hommlet for the old evilish
Temple they fear so much.

The sun is bright today and the way is easy. They follow the road near
the river towards broadly north-east. After a few hours, they arrive
near the hills between Hommlet and the Gnarley forest.  There they are
the witness of a strange scene. A black horse with white patched feet
is fighting a pack of wolfs. Hearing only her courage, Killasha refuse
to let the horse die without her help.

So, suddenly, they are dragged into a fight. And this will be a bloody
one. There is six wolfs and two huge stronger dire creatures. Killasha
is soon surrounded by several creatures and tripped down by one of the
dire wolfs. Diane arrives to help her but the wolfs are fast and she
can¹t be everywhere. Rousing Fox is also in a bad situation, as he his
the last line of defense between the wolfs and Lywen (Gandigoot could
also help but he is better with a crossbow), he tried to stop three
wolfs charging them.  But the second dire wolf attacks him and trips
him too, while two wolfs charge the two others.  
Lywen starts to unleash waves of magic missiles, Gandigoot shoots
bolts and bolts and bolts, while Diane stabs as much as she can. But
soon Killasha is finished, trying to stand up while you are surrounded
by wolfs is often quite hard. Rousing Fox is also bitten hard by his
dire wolf and finally falls on the ground for the last time. They are
nonetheless able to survive but the fight was hard. Hopefully,
Killasha and Rousing Fox survived to their wounds.
They were able to save the horse, which fled at the end of the fight
after a single glance for them.  But the cost was high, without their
priest, they will be unable to continue their journey towards the
Temple of Elemental Evil. They decide to send back Alahija to Hommlet
with the task of hurrying Ezekiel, while the others will search a rest
place for the night.
And so it is done ...

Alahija departs and they go north to hide in the nearby hills. After
an hour Gandigoot decides that they have found a good spot for a camp,
between two high hills. They pitch their tents and make a fire before
resting, but not without having established guard turns.  
Around one o'clock, Gandigoot spots shades on the top of one of the
surrounding hills, they clearly appear over the sky lighten by the
moonlight. With discretion, he wakes up the four others. After a few
minutes, they have a plan. Killasha will continue the guard to confuse
the culprits, and the others will ambush them.
After ten minutes, they are able to see the newcomers. It is a group
of five orcs, one of them clearly leading them. Diane sneaks past them
while Gandigoot, Lywen and Rousing Fox prepare an ambush.  And then
they strike: Gandigoot and rousing Fox shoot, Lywen casts, Diane
strikes (from behind, as always  ). After only a few rounds, these
losy scums have been dispatched.  Good plan, quick attack, great
success !

And you know what? They are finally able to rest peacefully for a
night ... and they will need it, as their next day will see their
arrival at the old Temple of Elemental Evil.

... stay tuned ...
next episode will finally see their arrival at the temple

-------------------------------------------------------
Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 1
(I'm a poor lonesone hero ... on a dark rainy road ...)


----------



## Selm (Apr 5, 2002)

*Episode 10-1*

Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 1
(I'm a poor lonesone hero ... on a dark rainy road ...)

- Earthday, 27th Planting -

Alahija reached Ezekiel yesterday night. She informed him of the "wolf
incident" and they decided to depart early at dawn to reconnect with
their friends as soon as possible. In fact the other members of the
party are not so well this morning. Without their healer their were
barely able to reach half of their life for two of them (Killasha and
Rousing Fox) and they overslept quite a bit. The half-elf and the
priest of Kord were able to find them on the road, they even waited
for nearly half and hour at the spot of yesterday's fight.  After this
meeting, they take the road towards their fated destination: the
ruined Temple of Elemental Evil.

They reach the outskirt of the Gnarly forest before midday. If the sun
was bright until now, the weather seems to change and will become
worse and worse during their advance towards the old evilish
Temple. As if its evil soiled even the sky itself around it. Less
than one hour after they entered the forest and they started to follow
the forest track towards Nulb (which will lead them to the temple as
it was explained to them by Elmo, among others), it started to rain
stronger and stronger, until they are forced to stop and wait for a
better weather. Gandigoot finds them a cover in the form a great tree
in a glade near the forest trail. They have to wait under the rain,
loosely protected by some oily tent parts, for more than one hour. But
finally the rain stopped, or diminished enough to allow them to
continue their way.

It should be around half in the afternoon (it is so hard to say
without sun and in a forest), when they encounter the first problem. A
strong patch of spider webs blocks the trail. Giant webs block the
road and extend in the woods around, the size of the webs clearly
indicate the presence of Giant Spiders around there, as said
Gandigoot. As you can imagine, this is not really reassuring for hour
heroes. The decision is taken to try a way round the potential danger
and they follow their gnome guide in the dense forest towards the
south.  After several minutes, Gandigoot change direction, going north
again. It is only a few minutes before they reach the track that they
spot a big ugly spider lurking in a tree. Time is short, before some
of them could even react two giant spiders jump on them from their
cover and two others spit web strings towards the last members of the
party. A new fight has started, hopefully this will be a quick one. On
the very first round, Diane stabs one of the monsters, killing it
right on the strike. If Ezekiel is stuck into the spider strings,
Killasha is not and supported by Gandigoot and some magic missiles
from Alahija she is able to kill a second spider on the second round.
Lywen has cast his flight spell and carefully placed himself to be
able to shoot a lightning bolt the round after (which is not easy to
do in a forest). The whole confrontation lasted less than five combat
rounds. It was bloody, quick and furious, but the combined might of
our seven heroes was too much for four giant spiders. Gandigoot use a
vial to get some of the spider poison ... it could be useful someday
as he said.

After this "other incident" they resume their journey towards THE
Temple. And, more precisely, are now approaching the ghost town of
Nulb. When they finally found a way out of the Gnarley forest, they
are able to see in the distance what remain of the so badly famed
village of Nulb. This small village appeared during the rise of the
Temple of Elemental Evil and was more a rally point for all the scum
around than a peaceful farming village as Hommlet is. But the
destruction of the evil temple sealed the fate of the village, which
quickly disappeared after it. Now, all what remain is a bunch of
burned houses and the port area. Our heroes are not able to see more
through the mist, but they were advised to skip the village as it is
now only inhabited by undead. Or at least it was what Elmo said to
them. They decide to follow the outskirts of the forest on this side,
keeping their distances with Nulb. After having crossed the river
which go trough Nulb, they continue their path until they reach a
trail going back into the forest. It is hopeful that this way was
indicated to them, especially by the map they found on the letter
hidden into the coffer in Hommlet mill cellar. Without such
indications, they should have searched trough the woods, and it should
have been a lot more dangerous, even if the proximity of Nulb surely
is dangerous enough  It took them one hour from the end of the first
trail to reach the second one. It is now more than half in the
afternoon and with the continual rain light starts to be short. Anyway
they didn¹t reach this point to go back and they courageously engage
on the new forest trail going south, south-west.

During their way south, Gandigoot search for the hidden track, going
to what seems to be a small barn on their map, which should be on
their left. But he is unable to spot the track entry and they finally
reach what seems to be huge glade were the evilish temple found its
nest several decades ago. They reached the Temple of Elemental Evil
!!!

The nature itself seems corrupted all around. Trees started to become
parched and burned. Birds are nowhere to be found or even heard; only
flocks of black ravens seem to inhabit the area. The sky is dark and
the sound of the pouring rain is the only "sign of life" around.  But
all these dark signs are not enough to discourage our heroes and they
decide to carefully advance towards the black walls of the temple.


... next installment will see their fated arrival at THE Temple ...

... keep tuned  ...


----------------------------------------------------------------
Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 2
(Fight against the HORDE.)


----------



## Rousing Fox (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I'm back after moving in my new house, that was very time consumming.
Sorry dear master, but I have to correct you : I've never been in the mill. At least before its explosion. It's one of the 3 men that opened the trap.
But it's not really THAT important


----------



## Selm (Apr 9, 2002)

*Loose Memory*

Hehe,

Welcome back Foxy. you know, this game session was something like two month and a half ago ...
So, yes, I could make mistakes 

But not on this point. I even have notes were you are searching the back of the mill where flour bags are deposited before beeing sold. 
With Lywen you were the "inside searching team" while Diane was outside.

Hopefuly I write down notes after each sessions, or it will be absolutely impossible for me to recall the events so far away 

But I must admit that the following fight (next installment) was so hectic that my scarse notes could not be sufficient to recall all your actions, you're welcome to correct me anytime young monk.
One day you'll become a jedi you know 

see you,
Selm


----------



## Selm (Apr 11, 2002)

*Episode 10-2*

Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 2
(Fight against the HORDE.)

- THE Temple - 
DMNote: This description is quite a classic, now , for those who
have not played the first ToEE campaign this is the description
written in the module (T1-4) which should be red to the players when
they arrive at the temple. When I read it I'm quite jealous as I'm not
able to give you such a vivid image ^_^but I hope you enjoy the show
anyway.

"The road leading from Nulb to the Temple is rutted and spotted with
rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, etc. Some foot and
animal traffic has been using the track, but it is not a busy
thoroughfare.

As you approach the Temple area, the vegetation is disconcerting -
dead trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and
unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally
robust and disgusting. The ruins of the Temple's outer works appear as
dark and overgrown mounds of gray rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls
and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst
the weeds. A grove of some oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk
trees still grows along the northern end of the former Temple
compound, and a stump of a tower juts up from the northeast corner of
the shattered wall. The leprous gray Temple, however, stands intact,
its arched buttresses somehow obscene with their growth of climbing
vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad leering
faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and posturing on every
face of the Temple seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The
growth in the compound is rank and noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs
stick, and crushed stems either emit foul stench or raise angry weals
on exposed flesh. Worst of all, however, is the pervading fear which
seems to hang all over the whole area - a smothering, clinging, almost
tangible cloud of vileness and horror.  Sounds seem distorted, either
muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks. You see darting movements out of the corner of
your eye, just at the edge of vision; but when you shift your gaze
towards such, of course, there is nothing there at all. You cannot
help but wonder who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the
seedy courtyard. What sort of thing would wander here and there around
the ghastly edifice of Evil without shrieking and gibbering and going
completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are
accompanied only by the chorus of the winds, moaning through hundreds
of Temple apertures built to sing like doomed souls given over to the
tender mercies of demonkind, echoed by macabre croaks from the
scattered flapping, hopping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable Evil. Still,
it is most certainly a place for high adventure and untold
treasures. It is time to ready spells, draw weapons, check equipment,
and set forth into the maze of peril that awaits you."

... I love the ending 
but back to *our* heroes

- still Earthday, 27th Planting, but near dusk -

They arrive from the north, and at the nearest corner of the
surrounding wall a dark tower raises as if lurking from the
shadows. But the dark will be a shelter for them as it is one for the
veil of this place. They advance in the field to reach the middle of
the north wall, there is no sign of activity raised by their move, but
lights can be seen into the tower at the ground and first floors.

They are now at the base of the huge dark wall, which surrounds the
temple. If it is partially crumbled here and there, no clear opening
exists into its structure. But vines cover its whole surface and they
will ease their climb. Alahija, Rousing Fox and Diane are the three
first to climb, using a rope with a grappling hook. After them, all
the others follow.  
From the high of the wall, they are able to see the innards of the
temple fence. Some small greatly damaged buildings still stand near
the big black structure, but it seems that only the guard tower and
the temple itself are inhabited. The huge temple is still in good
shape, all stained-glass windows are broken but the walls are still
nearly intact. Fires lights could be seems coming from into the temple
itself. As they don't see any specific guard from their viewpoint,
they go down the wall and start their "invasion" of the temple
structure.

They continue to stick to their organized plan and the "sneaky ones"
take the lead (i.e. Diane and Rousing Fox, with a bit of Alahija
^_^). They chose to clear the tower first, avoiding perhaps an
alarm. Diane stops several hobgoblins into the tower, they seem to be
completely unaware of their presence, and they decide to attack them
immediately with all their might. The door from the temple courtyard
is not even locked. While Alahija and Lywen shoot magic missiles
through the ground windows, Diane, Ezekiel and soon all the others
enter the tower by the main door, they rush on the hobgoblins,
completely surprising them. There was four hobgoblins in the room,
less than thirty seconds after, there is only four corpses
remaining. But the tower is not yet empty, and the surprise effect is
now finished. In a room next to the first, they find a bunch of
goblins. Despite their fear, the desperate creatures attack them and
they are completely slaughtered, goblins are no match for them
... these pitiful creatures seemed to be enslaved by the
hobgoblins. Now they have cleared the ground floor, but they know that
guards could also be upside, silently they climb the stairs going
up. Rousing Fox reports that two more hobgoblins are on the first
floor, they are awaiting them, with crossbows ready, but were unable
to spot the stealthy monk. Ok, operation "clean the room" three is
launched, charge, doge two bolts and strike. Once again the monsters
are easily dispatched. If only the temple itself could be as easy as
its tower ...

After this success, they meet outside the tower. They have to decide
how they will try to gain access to the temple itself. As, from their
good point of view when they were on the wall, they didn't spotted any
other entry beside the main gate on the other side, they will have to
go round the building, probably warning any guard on the way ...  
They decide to split, to disable all the sentinels. Alahija and
Gandigoot (the two taller members of the party  ) decide to go to
the right of the building, while the others go to the left in a direct
way towards the main gate. Lywen, deciding on his own as usual, cast a
flight spell and go up the temple, visiting the roof.  
From there the situation was quite erratic (DM Note: over the table
too, as we switched from one group to another every five minutes to
keep the simultaneous time between them).

Alahija and Gandigoot walk discretely to the west, towards a ruined
tower, of which only the ground floor seems to be still standing. 
Using the dense cover of the numerous bushes on the north side of the
temple, they are able to go unnoticed and approach the small building.
During this time, all the others, except Lywen (who decided to cast a
flight spell and go up the temple), went southward, on the east side
of the temple. They encounter three dogs, but the poor beasts only
have one round to bark before being silenced (by a spell of Ezekiel)
and slain. After this ridiculous incident, they resume their advance
towards the main south gate.
As I said Lywen decided to use his new powers in the form of a flight
spell, as a transmuter wizard, it is quite his specialty. And, even
without a great training in flight moves, our wizard is able to "jump"
over the big structure and flight straight south up the temple.  
It seems good ?
Yes, until Lywen is attacked by a gargoyle !  
One of the stone statues on the roof of the temple suddenly animates
itself and rushes towards the fighting wizard. The creature is not
fast, and hopefully for Lywen he is able to escape the first attack. A
strange dance then starts in the dark sky, a wizard pursued by a
gargoyle. After a bunch of rounds, Lywen has enough advance to try a
lightning bolt spell. The magical energy rushes from his hands towards
the stone construct. But with a last moment escape, the gargoyle is
able to prevent most of the bolt from hurting it. And the pursuit
continues ...
During this time, the main group cautiously progressed in direction of
the main south gate of the temple wall. They are completely unaware of
the strange moves in the sky  As always, Diane and Rousing Fox lead
the way. They spot four hobgoblins guarding the south gate of the
wall, and decide for a silent attack. They hope to disable the guards
to be able to launch a surprise attack on the temple itself. With
stealth and skill, sneak attacks, arrows and a silence spell they are
able to dispatch these scum without a cry. And they now approach the
huge broken doors of the temple themselves: the door of the Temple of
Elemental Evil.

But what are doing Gandigoot and Alahija?  
They are near the westward entry of the crumbled tower. Voices are
heard inside, which our two heroes identify as humanoids, probably
other hobgoblins. But they are not afraid a single bit, such lowly
creatures are no match for the two main characters of our story
. After a minute of preparation, Gandigoot appears into the door
opening and shoots a crossbow-bolt before going back under cover.
Wooooo, this is heroic ;D. But this was a trick in fact and they were
hoping to attract the monsters outside by doing it. Bad luck this
time, after some cries of surprise, the silence installs. And then a
spell-casting chant starts, before they are able to react, a strong
fog starts to go out of the tower and a huge voice resonates ...
"Pitiful humans, how dare you attack such powers as mine. Now is your
time to die." !!!!


... and the real confrontation will be soon, in the PART 3  ...
... stay tuned ...

----------------------------------------------------------------
Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 3
(A *BLOODY* mess! Alahija is captured.)


----------



## Selm (Apr 15, 2002)

*Episode 10-3*

Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 3
(A *BLOODY* mess! Alahija is captured.)

In this episode and the next one, I will use some extract from the
campaign book, I hope it could help you to grasp the atmosphere of the
temple. As there is some very "good" descriptions of this awful place.

- still Earthday, 27th Planting, 
sometimes you can really say that some days are longer than others -

We take back our two heroes - Alahija the half-elf half rogue, half
sorcerer and Gandigoot the gnome ranger - at the most crucial
moment. What has been summoned into this small tower?
Are they really in such a bad situation, the two of them alone?

Dark fumes are still pouring from the tower entrance and they have to
wait until they will be able to see trough it. Seconds and minutes
seem to last for hours ... they are awaiting to see a huge demon going
out at each moment ... but time passes without such a hazard.  After
five minutes, the fog starts to slowly decrease and they decide to try
an eye into the tower basement. As he did before, Gandigoot jumps into
the entrance door, his crossbow ready. But there is nothing, and none
to be seen ... the ground floor is empty, except a big cauldron in its
middle and a small fire under it. Some disgusting gruel is still
boiling into the dark iron cauldron but that's all. No demon, no
terrible sorcerer and more than anything else, nobody at all!
The two heroes enter the room and quickly search for any sign
indicating what has been up here before. But they don't find anything,
not even a single sign of a hasty fleet. After five more minutes of
inquiry, they decide to rejoin their friends and depart from the tower
...  
"There is still unsettled matters here.", said the gnome.

But their friends have done quite a bunch of things during these ten
minutes!! Really *quite* a bunch 
The four hobgoblins guards at the wall gate have been cleaned. All
seem clear to attack the front gate. They gather near the entrance and
prepare for more fight while waiting for Alahija and Gandigoot. But
there is still something up in the sky 
Lywen has not been able to kill the gargoyle and is still flying in
escape moves, seeing his friends ready for battle, he falls to them,
the gargoyle behind him.
That's how, suddenly, Lywen appears into his circle of friends, coming
from the air ... and crying "Look up, a just get you a gargoyle."
... and as you could imagine, a new fight followed. But a gargoyle is
quite a dangerous opponent, as its skin is made of stone, most weapons
can't damage it. Killasha is powerless, hopefully Diane's rapier is
magical and Ezekiel uses a flame weapon spell (DM Note: lvl3 from the
priest and paladin handbook DD3 ^_^).  Lywen also helps his friends
now that he is out of danger, casting two salves of magic missiles.
Actually the beast is slain quite cleanly ... but they have used a bit
more of their power ... and the real fight has not even started ...


-During this time, at the temple doors, two hobgoblins are playing-

"Hey, brother, don't you hear a sound outside?" said the hobgoblin guard 
to his sibling seated near him on the ground.
"No, it must be the wind, and if anything happened we will be warned by 
the guard at the gate, this is the chief's plan."
"Yeah, ok, you're right."
"Do not waste time, roll your dices, I will get your pants before the 
night."
"Maglubiyet! I'm not lucky today."
... sound of dices rolling on the stone floor ...
"Hey there is a fight on the steps!"
"Seems that you were right before. Drop an eye, I will warn the chief."
While the second hobgoblin goes deeper into the temple, the first one 
tries a discreet approach of the broken main bronze doors.
Sounds of fighting are still loud in the air, he courageously tries to 
get a glance on the scene, quickly coming back to cover. He was right,
a bunch of humans are fighting one of the gargoyles guarding the
temple roof. There are numerous and seem fiery and dangerous ... this
is not good for Tanduk (yeah, hobgoblins have names  ). But, after a
bit of time the fight seems over, at least he doesn't hear those
clashing sounds anymore. Tanduk hopes that the gargoyle got the upper
hand, the chief does not like to be awaken unnecessarily during his
rest time, but this is better than these fool adventurers, who could
even have killed Tanduk.
Gathering all his remaining courage, Tanduk decide to spot the scene 
again. He is not without fear, the gargoyle could still be here, but
there could also be interesting things on these foolish humans. 
Slowly, the hobgoblin passes his head trough the space between the
temple doors. 
"There a guard!" cries Diane.
Damned, they were victorious, and now what will befall to me? Think 
Tanduk while running inside.
But the hobgoblin could not challenge the speed of the hasted 
fighter-rogue and Diane is quickly on him, slaying poor Tanduk on the
inside entrance floor.
It is the end of the story of Tanduk the hobgoblin. ... please restrain 
your tears ... 

-back to the heroes point of view-


The fight against the gargoyle is just finished that they have another
one to settle. Even if Diane was able to spot and dispatch the
hobgoblin in only a bunch of seconds, the alarm is probably running
trough the temple. They will not have more time for preparations and
they will not have the time to wait for their friends. Now is the time
of their entrance into the Temple of Elemental Evil itself.

The Vestibule: 
"The floor of this area is made of reddish-brown stone squares. Dim
light filters through the stained-glass windows, casting revolving
colors upon the floor. The walls are plastered and painted with scenes
befitting the nature of this despicable place - torture, murder,
enslavement, robbery, and far more unspeakable acts. The creed of the
worshipers is evident from these depiction: Evil is supreme.

Ahead, the floor stones are green, and the nave of the temple is
filled with pillars of a pinkish material, shot through with
worm-colored veins. Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of
lesser side aisles. The columns supporting the archways, as well as
the archways themselves, are worked in relief scenes of vile
activities conducted mostly by human men and women."  
--

Diane and rousing Fox chose to take the side aisles, while Ezekiel and
Killasha advance right in the middle of the temple nave. Lywen used an
invisibility spell and disappeared.
Arrows flight in the temple, Ezekiel and Killasha use their shields as
best as they can, Ezekiel magical protections are really useful here
(DM Note: he raised his Ac to something like 24, even 26 with his
shield, this is quite hard to touch for my poor hobgoblins).  Diane
and Rousing Fox have another tactic, they run trough the side aisles
using pillars to get a bit of cover. When they reach the barricade,
the two of them tumble past it. (DM Note: hum, in fact it takes three
rounds to Rousing Fox whom player decided that 6 was really to hard to
roll on a d20 and preferred a 3 and 2 for the first two rounds  ).
They are now able to consider the force they are opposing, there is
several dozens of hobgoblins, most of them have medium to bad
equipment but several of them have banded armors and big two-handed
swords. This is really a sight! And they are only five for the moment!
The odds are nearly of ten hobgoblins for each member of the party
... will they survive such a tremendous fight?

After a few rounds, the fight is at his climax. Ezekiel and
Killashalandilis are standing on the center of the hobgoblins
barricade, fighting against half a dozen of hobgoblins - several of
them wearing half-plate armors and using two-handed swords. Diane has
jumped over the barricade on the right side; she is slaughtering
hobgoblins, using her superior speed and the surprise effect (the main
force is at the center, and currently quite busy with the two front
rank fighters of the party). Rousing Fox, even if he had difficulties
to pass the left side barricade, is now fighting hobgoblins too. All
is quite a mess, but they are only four against ten times more
hobgoblins ...  It is the very moment Lywen chose for a timely
intervention. Using his flight and invisibility spells, he was able to
get a good position over the right part of the barricade. And then he
launches a lightning bolt spell, it was not an easy task as he could
have fried up his friends, but will a mighty spellcraft check, he only
barely heated them, while burning to the core more than ten
hobgoblins.
The barricade is broken, only two elite hobgoblins fighter still
remain, and they are quickly killed by the duo of Ezekiel and
Killasha. Even if some humanoids still remain, Diane is able to
connect with her two friends and they catch up with the last
hobgoblins on the center and right side.
But during this time on the left ... rousing Fox is still fighting
four evil humanoids, one of them being an elite fighter, when a big
monster comes out of the stairs going down. It is a massive beast of
more than height feet high, with two strong arms and a sparkle of fury
in its eyes. They will identify it as a dire ape afterwards. Anyway,
the beast seems to answer the calls of its master, coming from a
location ... where none stands! Which does not prevent it from
attacking the monk, who starts to tumble away from such a fight,
trying to gain time until his friends are able to help him.
Finally Diane and Killasha are able to help the "tumble-to-survive"
monk.  While Ezekiel finishes the last hobgoblins on their side, the
two female fighters move to the left side. With a well timed
surrounding move, Rousing Fox attract the dire ape towards Diane and
she stabs it from behind (she seems to love backstabs ;p). Diane and
Rousing Fox dispatch the remaining fighters and Killasha successfully
strike the invisible master of the monstrous ape. Strangely, its
corpse remains invisible ... they will have to investigate further
afterwards.

It seems that all is finished. The big dire ape corpse lays motionless
on the ground and the clashing sounds of swords on shields are finally
over. Only the crackling fires, the tired breathes of the heroes and
some dying hobgoblins voices are heard. It was really a blood bath and
the two heavily armored heroes (Killasha and Ezekiel) are now soaked
in hobgoblin blood. The scent of the monsters fried by Lywen lightning
spell is also awfully strong in the air. For some of our heroes, it
reminds them of the war they fought, the crusade against the Old One
armies up to the north of Furyondy. Even if they know they fought for
justice, this is a terrible scene to see.

But, as you can imagine, all is not finished ...
Our heroes are still scattered trough the temple and not necessarily
aware of the doings of their friends as only three big fires lighten
the area. Shadows are everywhere on the walls and in the building,
reducing their sight, and bringing fears in their hearts.
Gandigoot meets Rousing Fox in the center of the temple, while Ezekiel
starts to investigate the east aisle of the temple and Diane finishes
to search the body of the invisible master of the dire ape lying on
the floor into the western branch.

Wait, do you realize that we lost Alahija, and it's not her style to
be long forgotten, she has to do something spectacular!
Our courageous half-elf descend the inner wall of the temple using a
rope, the stained-glass window she chose bring her directly in front
of the large curtain separating the main nave of the temple from the
vestry. Lywen sees her and flies in her direction, and ...

it is to be continued in the next installment 
... keep tuned ...


----------------------------------------------------------------
Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 4
(Alahija is captured ... fight for the half-elf, and the treasure behind!)


----------



## Selm (Apr 16, 2002)

*Episode 10-4*

Episode TEN - Back to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part 4
(Alahija is captured ... fight for the half-elf, and the treasure behind!)

-as they just fall into a time warp, it seems to be 
     Earthday, 27th Planting forever-

The young half-elf approached the blood red curtain; she advances
cautiously, trying to listen for signs of activity and passes her head
through the curtain. Suddenly, a big leather-gloved hand grasps her by
the neck, another hand shutting her mouth. Alahija tries to cry and
struggle like one possessed to escape. Lywen, seeing his friend in
trouble flies up the curtain. A sap then knocks out Alahija, and a
volley of arrows is shot on Lywen.

And you will ask me, what are doing the other members of the party?
They were not even able to see anything as the half-elf was quickly
dragged behind the curtain. But ... Lywen, our flying wizard, is still
hanging in mid-air, quaffing a potion with several arrows
protuberating from him.  Needless to say, they all rush towards the
red hanging curtain; all but Diane and Ezekiel, who are currently
engaged in a fight against a bunch of goblins hidden in the east aisle
behind a big pile of wooden debris.

So we have now Lywen, Killasha and Rousing Fox, engaged in an
operation to rescue their half-elf maiden, our well-known friend
Alahija.
They rush through the curtain (Lywen a bit after the others, to get
some cover from the archers), and discover the temple vestry. An old
altar, used as a fireplace, occupies the middle of the room; behind it
is the vestry itself and an imposing stone throne, standing on several
stone steps of different colors, and covered with carvings of winged
demons and human skulls (the well known throne of the Temple of
Elemental Evil, which was a direct access to the lower levels ten
years ago).
"A large room in its own right, this old vestry is filled with
numerous couches, tables and padded chairs, although most of the
furniture has seen better days. In the middle of the room, two couches
have been pushed together to make a sort of a grand bed. Beyond the
bed is a pile of bags, boxes, and other items."
But for the moment, this is not their main concern. Several hobgoblins
and goblins still inhabit the area, and they are ready to fight. One
of them is even throwing the unconscious Alahija on the grand bed at
this very moment, before taking a big two-bladed sword and preparing
for the fight. Four other hobgoblins, wearing splint mail armors,
start to shoot volleys of arrows towards them, Killasha and Rousing
Fox being the main targets.
The sound of the fight is hopefully enough to warn Diane and Ezekiel,
who, after a short fight against their goblins (during which Ezekiel
tried his famous goblin-throwing trick), run to help their
friends. With so many fighters, the hobgoblins are quickly surrounded
and soon, only the chief remains, fighting Killasha. Or should I say,
enraged against Killasha - because se tries to destroy the temple
stone by stone ... (our "Paladinette" scored three misses in three
rounds against the hobgoblin boss, and she started to really "wound"
the stone floor with her two- handed sword).

It is the moment Alahija chooses to regain consciousness. And, as you
could imagine, she doesn't want to let pass an occasion to do
something really ... stupid.
The half-elf tumbles past her goblins guards and jumps on the head of
the boss, where she manages to cast a magic missile spell, stunning
the massive hobgoblin and allowing her friends to finish it. "No pity
for the scum ..."

All is now quiet, only the sounds of the numerous fires still inhabit
the temple. It is the time to search for ... treasures? ... hum no,
clues about the whereabouts of this hobgoblin tribe.  The numerous
objects behind the grand bed do not offer any help. They are the
evidence of a band of brigands, what the hobgoblins were for
sure. There is several bags of coins, several hundreds of gold, silver
and copper pieces. A bronze statue of a mounted elven warrior,
weighting more than two hundred pounds. A small iron box, opened by
Alahija, and containing dozen of small precious red stones (they are
more precisely blood stones). Several bolts of precious cloth, one of
them with gold embroidery. A complete suit of plate armor. And a large
box wrapped in iron chains, that Lywen opened with a bit of magic,
containing several useless but precious things like a green dragon
painting.

They also approach the old stone throne.
"a great throne of purplish basalt, covered in leering demon faces and
carved skulls with evil grins. Above the throne, the following words
are chiseled into the curved wall:
	The power of elemental death
	Brings mortal low
	But raises the Nameless One High"
After a close inquiry, it seems that the throne mechanism, which
allowed it to descend into the earth to the temple lowermost level, is
now completely broken. If this throne still stands as a sign of the
wickedness of the place, it is probably no more used in any way.

---

But their goal, when coming to the old Temple of Elemental Evil, was
not to slaughter the bandits raiding the region, but to inquire about
possible activities of the Dark god priests around.  They decide to
spend one more hour in the temple, searching for passages and
stairways going down, into the lower levels. Diane, as the historian
she is, has a good knowledge of nearly everything that was written
about the temple; and she knows that several underground levels were
sealed and protected by magical scriptures like the one on the broken
doorway, and that deeply underground, on the lowest level, the
demoness Zuggtmoy was held prisoner.

But the two side stairways are completely crumbled and ruined. Even if
you removed the stone debris, it is not sure it would be safe. The
only way down is the main stairway, just behind the central altar of
the temple.

"The pillars here are white marble, veined with ugly red. The altar
block of pinkish white marble is roughly oval(...). Its top has a
hollowed-out portion resembling a humanoid form, with legs apart and
arms away from the body.(...)Just north of the altar is a circular,
marble-lined pit ­ a well of sorts ­ 20 feet in diameter."

"A flight of steps 20 feet wide, each step broad and tall, delves down
to the north. The stone is a dull gray, but flecks of color ­ black,
blue, green, red, and white ­ dot its surface.  To the north of the
staircase is a stone railing, with supports of alternating brown,
green, and white stone."

Our heroes courageously, but cautiously descend the steps.

"The stairs descend 30 feet to a pair of smashed and fallen bronze
doors, obviously battered down. Like those in the temple entrance,
they are covered in mostly faded markings, with bits of broken iron
chain lying all around them. The area immediately beyond the doors is
collapsed except for a small space(...), cleared out with great
effort, long ago."

These smashed doors still radiate a faint magical aura, so much years
after they fall (around ten years). It indicates the power of the
magic, which was used to create them. They bounded a demoness into her
prison after all.
But the area is clearly collapsed and unusable. They decide to try the
small tunnel anyway, it could lead to another, less ruined, part of
the temple underground, after all.  But this is also inconclusive. All
they are able to find is the dire ape nest, a small round cavern with
a straw couch and numerous bones all around.

Coming back to the ground level, Diane spots the body of the invisible
master of the dire ape. It is now completely normal and appears to be
an also normal hobgoblin. It was wearing leather and a whip, but there
isn't anything particular ... it is a mystery how he became invisible.

What will they do now?
They can't sleep in the temple with so many dead bodies, the strong
odor of the fires mixed with blood and fried meat ... "How awful!" as
said Alahija already ready after her capture (nothing can shake this
half-elf mood  ).
They decide to further investigate the guard tower were they fought
their first fight into the temple complex. While the main group go
back to the guard tower, Gandigoot and Alahija decide that it is now
time to search the "demon invocation ruined tower" more closely. And
once again the party split in two ...

Hopefully this time the complex is empty. All the goblinoids were
killed or fled ... and our friends are able to peacefully search the
towers.  Alahija and Gandigoot find a hidden trapdoor into the small
ruined tower. It leads them to a concealed wine cellar, inhabited, but
showing signs of occupation. It was probably here that the hobgoblins,
they saw before, hid themselves after the "demon conjuration
incident".
The other members of the party search the guard tower. After quite a
bit of search, with only the light of torches to help them - as the
coming night, reinforced by the obscurity of the place, now rules the
temple - they find a well-concealed trap door under a flagstone in the
room were the goblins slaves were. The hobgoblins probably didn't find
it.

As their map (from the letter found in the secret camp under the mill
in Hommlet) seems to indicate, it could be the entrance of a secret
tunnel leading out of the temple to the north.  They are tired and
nearly out of any magical energy, but they want to settle this once
and for all.  So they decide to push forward with the end of this very
day.
One after the other, they descend into the darkness, using the ladder
which is fixed to the wall.

There is a small room under the tower, with four couches and a small
wooden table with a bronze coffer and an iron box on it. A wooden door
reinforced by iron is the single exit of the room, in the east
wall. This place was obviously well suited for defense.
Lywen is out of opening spells, and they do not have so much time
before the "real" night, so they decide to forget about the coffers
for now, and advance towards the east.
After several minutes of careful march into a stone carved tunnel,
they reach a natural cavern with another tunnel going north this time.

After another march in a new tunnel, they reach a concealed door,
which opens into a wheel. Iron bars are set in the walls and they are
easily able to go out using them.
As they expected from their map, they are now near a small
building. It is an old stone barn, partially ruined but still offering
a bit of protection.
They could pass the night here, but they decide that the temple guard
tower is the best place for defense. They go back to the temple
through the forest, to get back their horses and find the hidden
pathway leading to the barn, that they didn't find earlier. (DM Note:
after such a victory it seems that they do not know fear anymore
... but, sometimes, luck is with them and they didn't found one of the
kind night encounter lurking around the temple)

They sleep into the guard tower with a heavy watch. But the night went
well, any monster around was probably frightened by the butchery
inside the temple.
With the first light of dawn, which is probably quite late as this
area is so dark, they decide to go back to Hommlet.
But one last encounter still awaits them at the temple entrance: a
woman, wearing a hide armor, made of different leather, and a
scimitar.
She names herself as Kella, and asks them about their actions
here. She seems happy to see the end of the hobgoblins tribe, but she
warns them that several other groups of monsters lurk around. She saw
a group of three ogres two days before. After a quick, and a bit cold,
discussion they split and the woman watch them depart from the temple,
still seated on the main wall entrance.

If the trip to the temple was full of encounters, the journey back was
uneventful. As always, it seems that lady luck is with our adventurers
... for their return to safety.

DM Note:
_
Pffiuuuu, this episode is finished, at last.
As you could imagine, we played a long time on this session 
But greater dangers await our heroes ...
who are still enjoying their perfect record: ten sessions of play in
the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign without a death!
_

... soon ...

----------------------------------------------------------------
Episode ELVEN - To the Temple of Elemental Evil, again.
(What! But we just ...)


----------



## Rousing Fox (Apr 26, 2002)

> DM Note: hum, in fact it takes three rounds to Rousing Fox whom player decided that 6 was really to hard to
> roll on a d20 and preferred a 3 and 2 for the first two rounds  ).




Well, I already told you everybody : dices hate me, and I hate them in return.

BTW dear Master, I still swear I never entered the mill before its explosion


----------



## Greg Dickens (May 7, 2002)

Bump and where are you Selm?  Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## Rousing Fox (May 13, 2002)

Well, not too many things to had for now, and our dear master is moving in a new appartment


----------



## Selm (May 16, 2002)

*Story Hour Vacation*

Hello to all my dear readers,
and of course to all my players,

The story hour had to take a break, as I had to. I didn't had so much time to write these last weeks, first an article to write for work, after a move from a flat to another, and finally I had to organize a national qualifier for Legend of the Five Rings ccg in Toulouse.

But I'm ready again, hopefully as we have a new session on next monday. And the stroy hour will be back soon.

The Temple of Elemental Evil is not dead, I could assure you that it is everything but dead ... 

see you,

Selm,
Priest of Mighty Meepo


----------

